# Hidizs Sonata HD DAC cable - new tiny and mighty DAC&AMP



## IryxBRO (Aug 23, 2018)

Hidizs continues to conquer HiRes audio world by launching new products one after another. Recently, I have reviewed their AP200 flagship DAP, followed by entry-level AP60II HiRes player and finally - one of the best DAC&AMP available on the market - Sonata DH1000.

Today the topic is about something new and very small. But despite its size - it does deliver the quality many are willing to have - Hidizs Sonata HD DAC audio cable.





The purpose of this little device is obvious - to turn any sound source equipped with USB A or USB type-C ports into HiRes audio device capable of direct reproduction of 24bit|192kHz format by the means of a tiny adapter that would not consume excessive space in your pocket.

Suppose that I don't own HiRes DAP yet, or that my player is too large to fit into the pocket, or that the battery has drained, or else... At the same time, it is very common that other devices like smartphones, laptops and tablets would not even come close to what we mean by a term "HiRes audio". Their outputs are weak, don't have enough driving power, don't have enough volume and the sound is blurred. What shell I do in this case to satisfy my hunger for good quality of sound?... This is exactly the point where I would start to consider Hidizs Sonata HD DAC cable as the best way to upgrade a smartphone or any almost any other typical source to a high resolution sound. It is small, universal, doesn't require additional power supply, doesn't consume additional space - just an adapter between your device and headphones.






*Ok, let's dive into technical details:*


SNR: 114 dB
Dynamic range: 114 dB
Digital Interface: Micro USB Type-C
Simulation Interface: 3.5 mm headphone Jack, microphone supported
System Supported: Windows/MacOSX/Android
Output Power: 2x60mW @ 32Ω
PCM: 16/24 bit, 44.1/48/88.2/96/176.4/192 KHz
Output Current: 50mA
Accessories: Type C to USB A adapter
*Features: *

Hi-Fi Quality Sound - Fully enhance the sound quality of mobile phones while providing excellent headphone drive capability, it improves the signal-to-noise ratio to 114DB.
Hi-Res DAC Performance - Hidizs Sonata HD DAC cable passed the Hi-Res certification. Its DAC chip helps your mobile phones achieve 24bit/192kHz Hi-Res output capability.
Hi-Fi Headphone Cable - Pure quad-core copper wire, precision construction and quality materials lets Hidizs Sonata HD cable to provide high resolution sound.
Now, back to reality.





*Packing, design and construction:*

Sonata HD DAC cable was delivered in small soft case with zip tie and Hidizs logo on the top part. There was the DAC cable inside and I've also received microUSB type-C to USB A adapter.





Hidizs states that this adapter is an accessory and I am not 100% sure that it would be included to the standard bundle but other people report that it is.

Even such small product from Hidizs received so many crafting details... First of all - DAC part of the cable is CNC aluminum with Sonata HD print and gold-plated TRS 3.5mm headphones input. Than comes 4 wires twisted soft cable. Cable length between USB type-C connector and DAC part is about 3cm. And, finally, type-C connector made of plastic with Hidizs logo and HiRes certification label (I believe that my unit doesn't have this label due to its evaluation purpose). Both, type-C adapter and DAC part have rubber ends to prevent cable from damage when bent.





USB A to USB type-C adapter is very common nowadays and could be purchased anywhere... still glad that it was included in the bundle.

*Before connecting Sonata HD DAC cable to any device:*

One peculiar thing before you would try to get the best audio quality from any of your sources...: Hidizs could have released just a mere HD DAC adapter cable like many other companies do. Let's say - Apple. They have removed 3.5mm output and released their own adapter with DAC inside. But they did nothing more. Hidizs, in their turn, didn't stop on that and worked on this product more thoroughly. Not only they've released HiRes certified HD DAC adapter cable but also introduced 3 different ways of using it with the corresponding FW changes.






*The 3 modes are: *


*SONATA _HD-A_Call priority:* this firmware can make the Sonata HD cable priority to handle the call.
*SONATA _HD-C_Sound priority: * this firmware can make the Sonata HD cable priority to handle the sound
*SONATA _HD-D_Pure music:* this firmware can maximize the Sonata HD cable sound enhance ability, but the call function will not be available under this mode.
Yes, Sonata HD DAC cable is able not only to play music from you smartphone or laptop but also to pass the calls and other system sounds. Its 3.5mm input is TRRS type and supports headphones with microphone.

Don't ask me about the exact differenced between the first two modes. I have tried using Sonata HD in modes A & C and both allowed other sounds to popup while the music is playing (with Xiaomi Redmi 4C Android OS smartphone). The third mode - D - did play only music exclusively and no other sounds allowed. All future tests would be accomplished in this mode.

Overall difference in the quality of the sound between A & C and D modes is apparent. D mode handles all frequency response range better, the sound get more crispness and details.





Another difference in those modes is how Windows 10 based laptop would recognize the device and show its properties. No extra drivers needed in either mode but in case of mode A & C - Windows would say that this device does or doesn't have a microphone and the best possible audio quality would be limited to 24bit/48kHz. Therefore, when trying to perform bits-by-bits direct play of 24bit|>48kHz to Sonata HD DAC by Wasapi means from Foobar2000 - it would say that such stream is not supported. At the same time it means that we are not getting the full quality this little device is capable of.

In order to get the best sound - we would have to switch into mode "D" and reconnect to PC or other source. Windows laptop would now recognize this device as capable of 24bit|192kHz and Foobar2000 would deliver the corresponding stream with Wasapi.

_*The default mode preinstalled is either A or C (not the best audio quality).*_

Here is the page with all 3 FW to change modes: LINK 

*The process of flashing FW is easy, with only 1 trick: *

Download FW file (archived exe or executable for Mac)
Unzip
Connect Sonata HD DAC to PC
Run the program
The program would tell VID and PID of the device and would wait until you'd hit "flash". If it would tell you that the device is not found after you pressed "flash" - it means that VID and PID of the device are wrong. Go to device driver and properties, find device ID information and its corresponding real VID & PID. Enter those ids to the corresponding fields of flashing software. Than hit "flash" and the process would begin. It would notify you upon finishing.
If you have just flashed to "D" mode - go to device properties and set the quality to max 24bit|192kHz.
_*Note:* when connecting to Android smartphone - it is better to use HibyMusic app to send audio to Sonata HD DAc cable. This player would recognize the device and act similarly as in case of Windows-based PC + Foobar2000 + Wasapi driver _

*More good news:* there is no visible lag between video and audio streams (PC, smartphone) with Sonata HD DAC.





*Sound quality:*

*Xiaomi Redmi 4C 3.5mm own output VS Sonata HD DAC adapter connected to USB type-C:*

_*The pure winner is Sonata HD DAC cable.*_

Original Xiaomi audio output is muted and have some tube feel. Its power is low and not enough to drive 48Ohms Audio-Technika ATH M50 studio monitor headphones. Volume is low. Sound gets distorted at higher volume levels.

With Sonata HD DAC cable connected the sound would improve much: volume would become higher as well as the driving power, mid bass would become tight, there would be great improvement in crispness and resolution. Bass would not overlap with other sounds, tube feel would go away and highs would not be distorted. Besides that, more details and scene depth would be heard. For this usage scenario, Sonata HD DAC is way better than the regular headphones jack of this smartphone.





*Lenovo Y500 (Intel HD audio integrated sound card) VS Sonata HD DAC adapter connected to USB A:*

_*The winner is Sonata HD DAC cable.*_

The difference in the audio quality is still apparent. Sonata HD DAC cable is able to deliver more resolution, details and more driving ability to full-sized headphones. Sound is more crisp and bright. Although, this laptop audio output is much closer to Sonata nature than my smartphone. But still lacking power and looses the details.

*Hidizs AP60II VS Sonata HD DAC adapter connected to USB A of my laptop: *

_*Round draw: AP60II is a winner in terms of audio quality and Sonata HD DAC cable is a winner in terms of power, driving ability and absence of audio lag.*_

This is very logical and expected. No miracle here. AP60II is a full standalone DAP with great technical design and efforts applied to create a very capable entry-level HiRes player. It is packed with lots of supplementary amp and DAC electronic components that would improve overall sound quality to even further extent. Therefore, the result of the direct comparison between a tiny HD DAC adapter (that would not fit so much of sophisticated elements inside) and standalone DAP - is apparent... In terms of the sound - AP60II can deliver more tiny details and even more resolution to each single instrument. It has better channel separation and wider stage. It can also handle DSD64/128...  At the same time, I would say that Sonata HD adapter resolves high octave better and it also has more output power (35mW AP60II and 60mW Sonata HD DAC) which means more volume and more driving ability for large or high impendence headphones. Moreover, audio lag is absent - you can watch movies and other video media while the sound is passed through this DAC.  So, even in comparison to standalone DAP, Sonata HD DAC has some advantages.





I've decided to stop with my comparisons here because comparing Sonata HD DAC cable to any more advanced DAPs (Hidizs AP100, AP200) and external AMPs with DACs (Sonata DH1000, Line6 Studio UX) would be meaningless.

*Conclusion:*

To be honest, my current habits leave listening to music on the go aside. Why? Because I prefer quality over volume or background noise. Carrying additional HiRes DAP is not an option for me - I don't liketoo much of weight and possessions in my pockets. Besides, I prefer large size headphones... Smartphones were not an option for me either - audio quality sucks. Making a sandwich - combining smartphone with external DAC&AMP is too cumbersome for me... And guess what? Now it seems that I have the solution - just my smartphone + Sonata HD DAC cable that would deliver a good sound quality together with the convenient operation. No additional cables, batteries and devices. Definitely my choice!





Sonata HD does outperform regular audio outputs of typical smartphones or PCs. At least, if it wasn't designed with some advanced audio purposes in mind like in case of additional discrete sound cards in laptops or high-quality chips and circuits in some "musical" smartphones. The rest are boring and weak. Sonata HD would be a great improvement.

Finally, another advantage and usage scenario that I would be using heavily - watching movies and videos. No audio lag in Sonata HD DAC cable makes it perfect device for PC or a tablet while entertaining yourself with some video|audio content.

*UPDATE:*

Just received the new version of Hidizs Sonata HD cable...






Changes are subtle. The only thing that has changed is the appearance of the device. DAC unit body became couple of mm thinner in diameter and USB connector got 1mm wider.















Box contents stayed the same. The device itself and USB to USB type-C adapter.






In terms of sound - no differences at all. I have flashed pure music FW verison and found absolutely no changes.

*BTW: Sonata HD DAC works perfectly well with smartphones not equipped with USB type-C port. Just use microUSB OTG cable and voila!!! *






Official Sonata HD DAC cable page and store: LINK
_Discount of 20% for any purchase from Hidizs store is available on my review resource_


----------



## xuyiguanyinsi

interesting..........  25USD....


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Got it some weeks ago for 19$ (special offer received by email). The USB adapter was included, as announced.

@IryxBRO, thanks for the tips about flashing. I was a bit noob with that. Now it works perfectly. Before flashing, it was not possible to configure the driver above 24/48, and the sound was cutting constantly.

This little thing drives perfectly any IEM, and even full-size headphones, like the 400i, with the plus of not having to be worried about battery level.


----------



## IryxBRO (May 26, 2018)

HombreCangrejo said:


> Got it some weeks ago for 19$ (special offer received by email). The USB adapter was included, as announced.
> 
> @IryxBRO, thanks for the tips about flashing. I was a bit noob with that. Now it works perfectly. Before flashing, it was not possible to configure the driver above 24/48, and the sound was cutting constantly.
> 
> This little thing drives perfectly any IEM, and even full-size headphones, like the 400i, with the plus of not having to be worried about battery level.



You welcome! 
Yep, I've faced the same problem until I've found the FW flashing possibility. Sound really got better after flashing D mode FW with 24|192.


----------



## adn6244

Hi,
I bought the cable and have been enjoying it since. Playing flac file from my Samsung s8 via uapp. Like the sound and convenience compare to carrying another dap. My ap200 is neglected after I bought the cable. Haha.

Anyway noticed one thing. When I use bit perfect mode in uapp, it keeps upsampling to 48k so I'm getting error msg because the cable is defaulted to 48k. Is this because I haven't updated the firmware? The cable support 44.1k so I don't think it's right to show 48k by default. Please share if anyone has similar experience.


----------



## IryxBRO

adn6244 said:


> Hi,
> I bought the cable and have been enjoying it since. Playing flac file from my Samsung s8 via uapp. Like the sound and convenience compare to carrying another dap. My ap200 is neglected after I bought the cable. Haha.
> 
> Anyway noticed one thing. When I use bit perfect mode in uapp, it keeps upsampling to 48k so I'm getting error msg because the cable is defaulted to 48k. Is this because I haven't updated the firmware? The cable support 44.1k so I don't think it's right to show 48k by default. Please share if anyone has similar experience.



Yep. This is because your cable now is in 48kHz max mode and can accept system sounds. If you'd reflash to "D" FW it would start to accept up to 192kHz but you'd loose the possibility of other sounds.


----------



## shahkhan

Hi, have you used sonata cable with laptop or pc? Is there noticeable increase in SQ?


----------



## IryxBRO

shahkhan said:


> Hi, have you used sonata cable with laptop or pc? Is there noticeable increase in SQ?



As stated in post 1 (review) of this thread - yes, audio quality improves if Sonata is flashed with "D" FW 24/192. Sound gets more crisp and detailed.


----------



## Hidizsofficial

Nice review!


----------



## peter123

I've got one of these as well and I'm really enjoying it. 

I'd like to be able to take phone calls through it though and that's not possible with my current fw so I've tried to flash another one but I get the VID/PID error message and although I'm able to find the current VID/PID numbers I'm not capable of finding a way to change them. If anyone is able to help a old computer noob he would be very grateful


----------



## IryxBRO

peter123 said:


> I've got one of these as well and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> I'd like to be able to take phone calls through it though and that's not possible with my current fw so I've tried to flash another one but I get the VID/PID error message and although I'm able to find the current VID/PID numbers I'm not capable of finding a way to change them. If anyone is able to help a old computer noob he would be very grateful



If you have found VID and PID of the device that is recognized by your PC when you connect Sonata - you would just have to enter those numbers into flashing utility instead of the defaults


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> If you have found VID and PID of the device that is recognized by your PC when you connect Sonata - you would just have to enter those numbers into flashing utility instead of the defaults



Got it to flash now, thanks! 

It's still not possible to hear the sound in my IEM's when making phone calls though so I'd guess this feature is not working properly as of today or I've got a faulty unit/mismatch with my phone (Samsung S8) .......


----------



## IryxBRO

peter123 said:


> Got it to flash now, thanks!
> 
> It's still not possible to hear the sound in my IEM's when making phone calls though so I'd guess this feature is not working properly as of today or I've got a faulty unit/mismatch with my phone (Samsung S8) .......



Have you tried both A and C types of FW? It should work in one of those modes. D is only for HD music. But remember - if you'd flash to A or C the sound quality would be much lower compared to pure music D mode


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> Have you tried both A and C types of FW? It should work in one of those modes. D is only for HD music. But remember - if you'd flash to A or C the sound quality would be much lower compared to pure music D mode



Yeah, I've tried both but from what I've tried this far they're doing the exactly same thing. Is it possible to see what fw one's actually using? 

I bought it to use it with my phone at work so I'd really need to be able to take phone calls on it and it's my understanding that's not possible with D. Even with A/C it performs way better than my phone so it's OK. Just need to find out how to talk to someone through it


----------



## IryxBRO

IryxBRO said:


> Have you tried both A and C types of FW? It should work in one of those modes. D is only for HD music.



My Xiaomi works fine with either A or C and sends phone calls.... Can't help you with that


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> My Xiaomi works fine with either A or C and sends phone calls.... Can't help you with that



All good, thank you anyway. Maybe I'll contact Hidizs directly or just wait and see what happens when some other S8 user gets it and how it works for them.


----------



## p!atduma

Question regarding the Sonata HD DAC.

1) Will it work on my xiaomi Mi mix even if it has a 3.5mm jack?
2) will it improve the sound or will the improvement be just for mid range phones?
3) Lastly, can i plug it to my ap200 and use it to drive high impedance headphones (i.e. beyerdynamic dt 990 pro 250 ohms) instead of using a portable amp?

Hope my questions can be answered. Thanks!


----------



## IryxBRO

p!atduma said:


> Question regarding the Sonata HD DAC.
> 
> 1) Will it work on my xiaomi Mi mix even if it has a 3.5mm jack?
> 2) will it improve the sound or will the improvement be just for mid range phones?
> ...



1) Yes it would. 
2) Yes. The sound would have better quality in D mode especially
3) No reason for that. AP200 has a great sound and higher output power than Sonata HD cable. The only more powerful DAC&AMP that would beat AP200 is Sonata DH1000.


----------



## Hidizsofficial

We have updated the outlook of the Sonata HD cable, and we have few samples ready for review for the new Sonata HD cables. Please let us know if you want to review it on headfi. Thanks


----------



## IryxBRO

Hidizsofficial said:


> We have updated the outlook of the Sonata HD cable, and we have few samples ready for review for the new Sonata HD cables. Please let us know if you want to review it on headfi. Thanks



I am in


----------



## peter123

Hidizsofficial said:


> We have updated the outlook of the Sonata HD cable, and we have few samples ready for review for the new Sonata HD cables. Please let us know if you want to review it on headfi. Thanks



I'm very interested in doing this as well


----------



## shahkhan

I am in too.


----------



## shahkhan

Hidizsofficial said:


> We have updated the outlook of the Sonata HD cable, and we have few samples ready for review for the new Sonata HD cables. Please let us know if you want to review it on headfi. Thanks


I am in too. I have to drive my Ath Msr7 through my laptop's 3.5mm jack, which is not powerful, so looking for a portable DAC/Amp.


----------



## Hidizsofficial

For those who wants to review the new DAC cable, please send your shipping address and shipping phone number to hello@hidizs.net with subject "Hidizs New Sonata HD Cable Review". We will send you the samples once they are ready. Thanks!


----------



## morganlenin0212

really useful review.
i bought one and i have an issue with it. when i switch it to mode c or d it doesn't work with my phone (huawei p20), it only work when i put the call priority mode.
is it a problem of compatibility or something else ?
thank in advance for your assistance
P.S sorry for my english, i'm french btw.


----------



## IryxBRO

morganlenin0212 said:


> really useful review.
> i bought one and i have an issue with it. when i switch it to mode c or d it doesn't work with my phone (huawei p20), it only work when i put the call priority mode.
> is it a problem of compatibility or something else ?
> thank in advance for your assistance
> P.S sorry for my english, i'm french btw.



It seems that in fact you are having some compatibility issues. Unfortunately, Huawei is based on their own CPU and set of protocols that would lead to some shortcomings... For example, many such OTG devices as FPV receivers would not work with Huawei either... Hope that Hidizs monitors this thread (they do) and would check whether Sonata HD can work with Huawei platform. Works ok with Qualcomm Snapdragon based phones.


----------



## Dobrescu George

@IryxBRO @Hidizs Hk @Hidizsofficial  Hey, so I wanted to ask this in public because some other people might be having the same question, but what is the DAC chip inside the Sonata HD DAC? Is it a custom DAC Chip? 

I have a review unit, but I can't seem to find this invormation anywhere (?)


----------



## IryxBRO

Dobrescu George said:


> @IryxBRO @Hidizs Hk @Hidizsofficial  Hey, so I wanted to ask this in public because some other people might be having the same question, but what is the DAC chip inside the Sonata HD DAC? Is it a custom DAC Chip?
> 
> I have a review unit, but I can't seem to find this invormation anywhere (?)



This is a very good question. If only I knew....


----------



## IryxBRO

*UPDATE:*

Just received the new version of Hidizs Sonata HD cable... 




 

Changes are subtle. The only thing that has changed is the appearance of the device. DAC unit body became couple of mm thinner in diameter and USB connector got 1mm wider. 







 



 

Box contents stayed the same. The device itself and USB to USB type-C adapter. 



 

In terms of sound - no differences at all. I have flashed pure music FW verison and found absolutely no changes. 

*BTW: Sonata HD DAC works perfectly well with smartphones not equipped with USB type-C port. Just use microUSB OTG cable and voila!!!  *


----------



## Dobrescu George

I had no idea there was a new version coming along, but if all changes are purely aesthetic, then no worries about it at all. 

As for the fact that it works with any smartphone, true, but then the whole solution becomes less appealing, I think that most people will upgrade to a Type-C smartphone eventually so not the biggest issue though


----------



## IryxBRO (Jul 1, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> I had no idea there was a new version coming along, but if all changes are purely aesthetic, then no worries about it at all.
> 
> As for the fact that it works with any smartphone, true, but then the whole solution becomes less appealing, I think that most people will upgrade to a Type-C smartphone eventually so not the biggest issue though



Yes, the changes are purely aesthetic...

Not so sure about type-C everywhere.... I prefer Xiaomi smartphones, for example, they don't use type-C in Redmi Note lineup.... I don't really care about type-C or microUSB as long as the system works fine... What worries me the most - is otg support by such vendors as Huawei or MediaTek. Not all of the samotphones would accept OTG devices no matter what type of connector to use. This is sad but true.


----------



## Dobrescu George

IryxBRO said:


> Yes, the changes are purely aesthetic...
> 
> Not so sure about type-C everywhere.... I prefer Xiaomi smartphones, for example, they don't use type-C in Redmi Note lineup.... I don't really care about type-C or microUSB as long as the system works fine... What worries me the most - is otg support by such vendors as Huawei or MediaTek. Not all of the samotphones would accept OTG devices no matter what type of connector to use. This is sad but true.



You have a very good point. 

Ironic, I am also using Xiaomi and it has Type-C  

I'm running Mi max 2, and it connects flawlessly with anything I am using  

My broda has a Huawei, I should ask him to test some OTG at some point, it would really be awful if those wouldnm'\t work with any OTG......


----------



## IryxBRO

Dobrescu George said:


> You have a very good point.
> 
> Ironic, I am also using Xiaomi and it has Type-C
> 
> ...



My previous Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 on MTK couldn't deal with many otg devices like FPV video receiver for example. Current Redmi Note 4 on Qualcomm works fine. Huawei, usually, also has some problems with otg support.


----------



## carlymart

Received this today sadly I cannot get it to work with my P20 Pro 
I have tried all 3 firmwares and all I get is error when pressing play on uapp 
Any idea what I can do


----------



## IryxBRO

carlymart said:


> Received this today sadly I cannot get it to work with my P20 Pro
> I have tried all 3 firmwares and all I get is error when pressing play on uapp
> Any idea what I can do



Just try any other player that has an option to specify which device to output audio stream to. For example. Take HibyMusicApp. 
Does anything happen when you connect it to your smartphone? Any question by OS? 
The worst case is that your smartphone (if based on MTK) doesn't have a proper support for USB-OTG AUDIO.  Such case is not rare and mostly common for devices on MediaTek, some Exynos and Huawei platforms.


----------



## carlymart

sadly it is a Huawie phone so it looks like its not going to work but i will keep hold and you never know an update will come out


----------



## DeltaRay

Has anyone tried it on an apple device using type-c to lightning?


----------



## riso1983

How does it PERFORM in compare with smsl iDEA?


----------



## PitBul34 (Jul 12, 2018)

Got one Sonata HD. Nice sounding device for about $25  Works pretty good with my Honor 10 Premium smartphone.


----------



## PitBul34

Hm.. D- or C-mode firmware works good with my laptop, but does not work with my Honor 10 smartphone (Android 8.1) - no system sounds, no music. I used Hiby player, Bubble UPNP player, internal Honor player, but no sound at all. Or maybe I do something wrong? Can somebody clear me how the D- or C-mode FW must work with Android 8.1 phone? Thanks.


----------



## IryxBRO

@Hidizsofficial has uploaded HD-A_call_priority mode FW for V2.0 Sonata HD cable. 

Link

I would not be checking this because all of my Sonata HD cables are in HD-D (pure music) mode.


----------



## IryxBRO

PitBul34 said:


> Hm.. D- or C-mode firmware works good with my laptop, but does not work with my Honor 10 smartphone (Android 8.1) - no system sounds, no music. I used Hiby player, Bubble UPNP player, internal Honor player, but no sound at all. Or maybe I do something wrong? Can somebody clear me how the D- or C-mode FW must work with Android 8.1 phone? Thanks.



Usually, the problem is in the platform of a phone. Unfortunately, Huawei doesn't follow all necessary and regular APIs for working with USB OTG devices. Mediatek based phones have the same problem. Not only Sonata HD cable might not work but also many other OTG devices. My Qualcomm phones work ok...


----------



## carlymart

Hi I have a huawei P20 pro I received sonata dac a couple of weeks ago. and could not get it to work with my phone. but decided to keep it and hope a fix would come out, I had been using an Audioquest DF black and an off the shelf usbc to 3.5mm cable. weirdly my normal usbc to 3.5 adaptor i used on my other headphones was not working the other day so I reset the usb settings in developer options and updated the sonata to firmware v2. and it now works  I spent a little time last night with it and did a back to back with the AQ black and on first listen very close  A very happy man now as its compact the cable is flexible and it sounds great


----------



## p!atduma

Will this work on the xiaomi mi mix? And i saw a same exact model but with "tempotec" as the brand. Is this the same? Or is the other one a knockoff? Please enlighten me. Thanks!


----------



## IryxBRO

p!atduma said:


> Will this work on the xiaomi mi mix? And i saw a same exact model but with "tempotec" as the brand. Is this the same? Or is the other one a knockoff? Please enlighten me. Thanks!



It should be working with Mi Mix... 95%. I think that Tempotec is the same product but moe information and better adaptation is on Hidizs website - therefore, I would stick with this name.


----------



## shahkhan

*ACCESSORIES*

Hidizs Sonata HD DAC audio cable was delivered in a hard case with Hidizs logo, there was DAC cable and microUSB type-C to USB A adapter and a Hi-Res Audio sticker inside.







*POWER AND PORTABILITY*

This little device is very efficient for driving smartphones and laptops with low output and weak Amp. Headphones with high impedance are hard to drive. Sonata HD DAC audio cable solve this problem, so you can get great output from headphones up to 150Ω.  One thing I like most about Sonata HD is its portability it delivers quality music without having to carry separate DAC almost weighing similar to a mobile phone, so convenience of carrying this device on the go is a big plus.







*SOUND QUALITY*

Hidizs Sonata HD DAC audio cable is a powerful  source  that  produces  louder  and clearer  sound quality. It  improves  surround sound  giving wide sound stage, this little device delivers HiRes audio quality, enhancing sound quality of your laptop and mobile phones to achieve 24bit/192KHz Hi-Res output capability. I use to listen music on my laptop(DELL 7650), but the fact that its output is weak and didn’t have enough driving power to drive my  Audio-Technika  ATH MSR7 up to its full potential its sound was low and blurred. With Hidizs Sonata HD DAC my  laptop  audio quality improved  quite noticeably, resulting in higher volume as well as driving power to drive Hi-Fi headphones, moreover clarity,  enhanced details,  resolution, crispness and  punchy bass was something appreciable.
In the end, I definitely recommend this little power full dac/amp device from Hidizs to some one with decent headphones,but on budget.


----------



## Sito Lupion

I am interested in this article. I have a Xiaomi A1 phone, and the UAPP application has support for HiRes, my question is ... will it improve the sound of my phone?


----------



## Merkurio

Any insights about the output impedance?


----------



## IryxBRO

Sito Lupion said:


> I am interested in this article. I have a Xiaomi A1 phone, and the UAPP application has support for HiRes, my question is ... will it improve the sound of my phone?



Yes, it would. Definitely. Sound would become louder and more crisp.


----------



## cesdag

Sito Lupion said:


> I am interested in this article. I have a Xiaomi A1 phone, and the UAPP application has support for HiRes, my question is ... will it improve the sound of my phone?



After a quick session I  can confirm that it does, plus you will get rid of the annoying background hiss.


----------



## cleg

my video about subj


----------



## IryxBRO

20% discount at Hidizs store


----------



## Merkurio

I would really buy it if I knew the output impedance...

Can anyone measure it, please?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Merkurio said:


> I would really buy it if I knew the output impedance...
> 
> Can anyone measure it, please?



On the Sonata HD? 

Just for the record, in my latest review, I was reviewing something with 8OHM of output impedance, and I could hear the hiss. 

Sonata HD is clearly much lower as I can't hear any hiss, so surely below 8OHM or lower, based on how much hiss I can *(not)* hear


----------



## Carrow

IryxBRO said:


> 20% discount at Hidizs store



Trigger pulled thanks to that discount, thank you  On its way to me for €27 and free shipping? Absolutely yes please.


----------



## Dobrescu George

The discount really makes it quite a great little choice, doesn't it ?


----------



## ampherio

Hello, The sonata dac and my phone “Meizu Pro5” aren’t compatible, I hear a background noise and it doesn’t sound good

I tried some programas: Hiby Music, Poweramp and Meizu Music.

Any solution?


----------



## Dobrescu George

ampherio said:


> Hello, The sonata dac and my phone “Meizu Pro5” aren’t compatible, I hear a background noise and it doesn’t sound good
> 
> I tried some programas: Hiby Music, Poweramp and Meizu Music.
> 
> Any solution?



Try to get a Xiaomi smartphone instead, that should solve the issue  

I am not sure if the smartphone itself is the issue to be honest, does it do that with any other DAC/AMP, or this is the only one you tried?


----------



## Galeonero

Hi, I'm interested in buying this device. I read that it is compatible with my Google Pixel 2, but what intrigues me is how much is the consumption it requires, consumption more or less the same as other audio adapters type-c to 3.5 mm?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I'm interested in buying this device. I read that it is compatible with my Google Pixel 2, but what intrigues me is how much is the consumption it requires, consumption more or less the same as other audio adapters type-c to 3.5 mm?



More or less the same  

I have no idea if it is compatible with Pixel 2, but I would be amazed if it wasn't


----------



## photosonic

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I'm interested in buying this device. I read that it is compatible with my Google Pixel 2, but what intrigues me is how much is the consumption it requires, consumption more or less the same as other audio adapters type-c to 3.5 mm?


Seems to consume about the same amount of power as my Cyberdrive Clarity Feather DAC. It definitely sounds much better than the DAC that is built in my Google Pixel 1 phone. Bass tightens up, mid-range is more alive, and treble clarity is greatly increased.


----------



## Galeonero

photosonic said:


> Seems to consume about the same amount of power as my Cyberdrive Clarity Feather DAC. It definitely sounds much better than the DAC that is built in my Google Pixel 1 phone. Bass tightens up, mid-range is more alive, and treble clarity is greatly increased.


Hello, thank you very much for your response, but what would be the same amount? Do you consume the same if you use the 3.5 mm input?


----------



## BreadFi

Received mine this week to use with my DT770 32 ohm/Samsung S8+. Initial impressions were good, though volume increase over the Samsung was marginal. 
Upon plugging it into my laptop (for flashing with full sound-only firmware), I noticed a big increase in volume/headroom.
After some research (I'm new to android DACs/amps) I installed USB Audio Player Pro on the Samsung, which gave buckets of volume and let me play tidal up to max "master" resolution (and use hardware vol control).

Really nice and convenient piece of kit and 
a no brainer for <40 USD.



Galeonero said:


> Hello, thank you very much for your response, but what would be the same amount? Do you consume the same if you use the 3.5 mm input?



I did a quick and not very scientific test listening at similar moderate levels (taking into account screen use and slow refresh rate).
Draw goes from -430 mAh to -480/500 mAh (ish) , so no huge increase.


----------



## Galeonero

BreadFi said:


> Received mine this week to use with my DT770 32 ohm/Samsung S8+. Initial impressions were good, though volume increase over the Samsung was marginal.
> Upon plugging it into my laptop (for flashing with full sound-only firmware), I noticed a big increase in volume/headroom.
> After some research (I'm new to android DACs/amps) I installed USB Audio Player Pro on the Samsung, which gave buckets of volume and let me play tidal up to max "master" resolution (and use hardware vol control).
> 
> ...


I had seen that USB audio player application, that application allows you to ignore the limitation of audio on Android so you comment or I'm wrong?
Thanks for your answer.


----------



## BreadFi

Galeonero said:


> I had seen that USB audio player application, that application allows you to ignore the limitation of audio on Android so you comment or I'm wrong?
> Thanks for your answer.



Yes - it seems the Hidizs doesn't output full power unless using this app (might be other USB Audio apps that work as well). The app also allows max bitrate/resolution).


----------



## Navanod

Hi,

Thanks for this review, it is really an interesting option, esp the ability to flash the fw to enable different modes.

This seems to be the only review I can find on this dac adaptor?

I'm upgrading to a Pixel 2 XL from a HTC 10 and is trying to find a USB C to 3.5mm cable/dongle that can hopefully match the HTC 10's audio quality without introducing too much bulk.
I had used a FiiO E07K before and it is just too clumsy for daily commute. Even the Dragonflies seemed bulky to me. All the adaptors, cables and wires to get caught on things on a crowded train!

Are there any comparisons between this and other popular portable DAC amps? Eg Dragonflies, stock Google dongle, Razer dongle?

If cost was not an issue, I would want a Nextdrive Spectra X. Direct USB C to 3.5mm with a Sabre DAC. But it's 8 times the cost of the Sonata!


----------



## Galeonero

Navanod said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for this review, it is really an interesting option, esp the ability to flash the fw to enable different modes.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm in the same situation as your I have a pixel 2 and I want to improve the audio quality, since the adapter did not last more than a month. I was seeing many options and I think the best option is this dac has a pretty good quality and very good durability. The other option is that you buy a Bluetooth adapter the best for $ 100 is earstudio es100, is smaller than the cell phone charger pixel 2


----------



## Navanod

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I'm in the same situation as your I have a pixel 2 and I want to improve the audio quality, since the adapter did not last more than a month. I was seeing many options and I think the best option is this dac has a pretty good quality and very good durability. The other option is that you buy a Bluetooth adapter the best for $ 100 is earstudio es100, is smaller than the cell phone charger pixel 2



Yea. I've tried a BT adaptor from LG but even with aptX, the SQ took an obvious hit. Plus, the battery life and different charging port (micro USB) is a pain.

Have you tried the Sonata? The stock Google dongle is supposed to be pretty good (when it works) but we need to mess around to reduce the default gains or there will be distortions according to another thread


----------



## peter123

Navanod said:


> Yea. I've tried a BT adaptor from LG but even with aptX, the SQ took an obvious hit. Plus, the battery life and different charging port (micro USB) is a pain.
> 
> Have you tried the Sonata? The stock Google dongle is supposed to be pretty good (when it works) but we need to mess around to reduce the default gains or there will be distortions according to another thread



The Sonata is really good sounding imo, a significant step up from the Galaxy S8 3.5mm output. 

That being said the mentioned ES100 is a extremely good device and yet another step up from the Sonata (but also a good deal more expensive). Just because you've tried one Bluetooth option doesn't mean they're all bad.....


----------



## BreadFi

Navanod said:


> I'm upgrading to a Pixel 2 XL from a HTC 10 and is trying to find a USB C to 3.5mm cable/dongle that can hopefully match the HTC 10's audio quality without introducing too much bulk.



The Sonata cable offers better quality and significantly more power than any standard built in portable device 3.5mm I've heard.

I use an OTL amp and a couple USB DAW interfaces at home, and the Sonata cable is definitely enough to satisfy my need for a portable amp (with my 32 ohm Beyers).


----------



## Navanod

peter123 said:


> The Sonata is really good sounding imo, a significant step up from the Galaxy S8 3.5mm output.
> 
> That being said the mentioned ES100 is a extremely good device and yet another step up from the Sonata (but also a good deal more expensive). Just because you've tried one Bluetooth option doesn't mean they're all bad.....



Thanks for your input.
I'm currently very spoilt on a HTC 10. Audio is great but the camera and call quality is dodgy as...
So I'm trying to gauge if the Sonata can come similar to the HTC 10 or LG V30. I understand that it'll blow most other phone's 3.5mm out of the water.

Very fair point about the BT. I have not had the incentives to try the aptX HD or the higher end BT, so I can totally agree that it is possibly the future.


----------



## peter123

Navanod said:


> Thanks for your input.
> I'm currently very spoilt on a HTC 10. Audio is great but the camera and call quality is dodgy as...
> So I'm trying to gauge if the Sonata can come similar to the HTC 10 or LG V30. I understand that it'll blow most other phone's 3.5mm out of the water.
> 
> Very fair point about the BT. I have not had the incentives to try the aptX HD or the higher end BT, so I can totally agree that it is possibly the future.



If your phone can output LDAC it seems to be a consensus that it's the best sounding codex with the ES100 but this is off topic here so if you're interested in more information about the ES100 you can join us in the dedicated thread  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-156#post-14448536


----------



## Navanod

BreadFi said:


> The Sonata cable offers better quality and significantly more power than any standard built in portable device 3.5mm I've heard.
> 
> I use an OTL amp and a couple USB DAW interfaces at home, and the Sonata cable is definitely enough to satisfy my need for a portable amp (with my 32 ohm Beyers).



Sounds great
I would say that I'm not comparing it to a "standard" 3.5 mm device though. Am going to pull the trigger on this and do a comparison to the HTC 10 on a 32ohm Sennheiser HD569 as well as a couple of iems.


----------



## dodap

I tried the Sonata HD DAC cable. It worked out of the box with my Windows 10 notebook. But neither my LG 5 nor my OnePlus 3 could see the device. And I could not change the firmware to "pure music" as the windows software (1.4.0.0) did not recognize the Sonata and I cannot change the VID or PID values (and I could not identify the values in the driver information anyway).


----------



## Dobrescu George

dodap said:


> I tried the Sonata HD DAC cable. It worked out of the box with my Windows 10 notebook. But neither my LG 5 nor my OnePlus 3 could see the device. And I could not change the firmware to "pure music" as the windows software (1.4.0.0) did not recognize the Sonata and I cannot change the VID or PID values (and I could not identify the values in the driver information anyway).



You should contact HIDIZS, maybe your unit has some kind of issue (?) 

Sonata was pretty much recognized right away on my PC and phone, didn't cause any issues (?)


----------



## peter123

Dobrescu George said:


> You should contact HIDIZS, maybe your unit has some kind of issue (?)
> 
> Sonata was pretty much recognized right away on my PC and phone, didn't cause any issues (?)



Have you been able to switch between the different fw versions?


----------



## Dobrescu George

peter123 said:


> Have you been able to switch between the different fw versions?



Have not tried that. I used it as it came from the factory, worked well, didn't try changing anything about it (?)


----------



## peter123

Dobrescu George said:


> Have not tried that. I used it as it came from the factory, worked well, didn't try changing anything about it (?)



I see, I'm having problems changing fw as well that's why I'm asking. I'd like to be able to answer phone calls when using IEM's/headphones with a mic with it but I've not been able to activate that feature.....


----------



## dodap

Dobrescu George said:


> You should contact HIDIZS, maybe your unit has some kind of issue (?)


I did it and got a prompt first response. I then updated the firmware successfully to "pure music" on my notebook. I only had to give it the correct VID and PID I took from the device manager (VID: 22E1 and PID: E202). My music device the LG G5 then "saw" the Sonata with several apps, the Oneplus 3 still does not recognize it, but that is not my main music device anyway.


----------



## Mellowship

This DAC is exactly what I've been looking for! But...

I have a Huawei Honor 8 (Android 7 / Emui 5), and from what I've read in this thread, threre has been some issues with compatibility. 

Never had any problem when using my smartphone with other OTG devices, such as the Topping NX2, the Xduoo XQ-23. I even tried it with a mouse and a thumb drive using a OnePlus OTG adapter, and it has worked fine. 

I am interested in using FW mode D, but I would like to know if this will work with my Honor 8. Is there anyone who tried with this Huawei smartohone generation (Honor 8 / Huawei P9...)?


----------



## Galeonero

Mellowship said:


> This DAC is exactly what I've been looking for! But...
> 
> I have a Huawei Honor 8 (Android 7 / Emui 5), and from what I've read in this thread, threre has been some issues with compatibility.
> 
> ...


It does not work for Huawei, there are people who comment and it does not work


----------



## Mellowship

Galeonero said:


> It does not work for Huawei, there are people who comment and it does not work



Thank you.

Apparently, @carlymart made it work with Huawei P20, but this smartphone is a newer generation than mine's, with a new processor. Maybe I'll contact Hibizs...


----------



## Galeonero

Mellowship said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Apparently, @carlymart made it work with Huawei P20, but this smartphone is a newer generation than mine's, with a new processor. Maybe I'll contact Hibizs...


I'm almost certainly not because Huawei uses the usb-c in another way. For something the htc, google, essential phone are not compatible with the same adapters that can use Huawei, Xiaomi and other Asian brands


----------



## MurdererFight

I have 2 headphones: a Superlux HD 681 Evo (32Ω) and Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro (250Ω)
My PC has a good internal amplifier and both works pretty well (with the DT 990 Pro I have to keep the volume under 60%, otherwise it becomes really loud) and I have a OnePlus 5 which handle surprisingly the DT 990 Pro (at 100% it's still at a lower volume than my PC at 60%)
With this cable I should get much better results both in my PC and in my phone with both headphone (I'm sure that the Superlux will get advantages but I'm not sure about the DT 990 Pro)?


----------



## hfflt

Yes, correct.

Just ordered this little guy (~25 euro with discount which is steal), we will see if it will improve listening experience from simple Asus laptop with integrated audio.


----------



## grkn (Sep 13, 2018)

Does it work with 3 button in-line controls? (Play pause, skip, volume)


----------



## Lieon (Sep 13, 2018)

Just received this little guy today. Just a note for potential buyers- Right out of the box my unit could only do 24-bit 48 kHz maximum (both Mac and PC). I tried to flash the firmware to the Pure Music profile on my PC (you cannot use Mac OS to update the firmware) but kept getting an error saying that the USB was not detected. Turns out you have to manually enter the device USB ID recognized by your PC. Mine were VID: 22E1 and PID: E202. You can find these details under Hardware Manger and then going to Details and Hardware ID. Once you put those values in, the Sonata HD II will be detected and the firmware update process will run. Once done the Sonata HD's full potential will be unlocked, going all the way to 24-bit 192 kHz 

Currently testing these out with my ER4SR. First impressions vs my 2017 MacBook Pro 15" - it sounds a tint warmer (which I enjoy), bass is more rounded and deeper, the overall sound is more full bodied. Vocals sound a bit more relaxed and laid back. The MacBook Pro sounds a little thin sounding in comparison. One of the main reasons why I got this was because I could plug it directly into my MBP via USB-C without needing any dongles. For $40, I am loving this tiny little powerhouse.


----------



## Mellowship

Got my Sonata today. 

Regarding the uncertainty of it being able to play on Huawei smartphones, here you go:


 

Using the "D" firmware. Thanks @Lieon , the IDs you used worked on mine!

As for the sound... It is great. Much better than the Honor 8 indeed. Never had this experience from a smartphone and didn't believe this could work so well.


----------



## hfflt

Is there a way to know whether or not I flashed my unit to D correctly?


----------



## Mellowship

hfflt said:


> Is there a way to know whether or not I flashed my unit to D correctly?


Yes. First of all, the software will pop up a confirmation. Second, when you use the adaptor with a smartphone and an app that allows you to lock on usb bit perfect transfer, you will be able to play 192khz files. On other firmwares, you won't.


----------



## hfflt

I am using windows laptop only for this device. I had to install some BRAVO drivers from Hidizs website. I am able to play 192/24 files though Foobar but I want peace of mind it's not upsampling and device is running at best quality possible.


----------



## SynekPablo

My device is a Huawei Mate RS Porsche Design. Before that I had a ZTE AXON 7 which had an extraordinary sound that was due to the two AKM chips.
I assumed that with the Sonata HD I can achieve similar. Although the Sonata HD is recognized by my Mate RS and the output can be set to 192 kHz but there is no sound from the headphones.
Because some Huawei users have problems with the Sonata HD. Is this problem known to Hidizs? It should be possible to fix this problem by a firmware update.
I ordered the Sonata HD in the US and it took a while to get it delivered, so it was very disappointing to find that it did not work.


----------



## Mellowship

SynekPablo said:


> My device is a Huawei Mate RS Porsche Design. Before that I had a ZTE AXON 7 which had an extraordinary sound that was due to the two AKM chips.
> I assumed that with the Sonata HD I can achieve similar. Although the Sonata HD is recognized by my Mate RS and the output can be set to 192 kHz but there is no sound from the headphones.
> Because some Huawei users have problems with the Sonata HD. Is this problem known to Hidizs? It should be possible to fix this problem by a firmware update.
> I ordered the Sonata HD in the US and it took a while to get it delivered, so it was very disappointing to find that it did not work.



Try this:
Reset your Huawei programmer options to the factory settings. (not your phone, only the advanced programmer options). See if it works.


----------



## SynekPablo

Mellowship said:


> Try this:
> Reset your Huawei programmer options to the factory settings. (not your phone, only the advanced programmer options). See if it works.



I've put the developer options back, no improvement.
Sonata HD is detected but there is no sound


----------



## Navanod

It's a long shot but download the Neutron music player and use that to play the music.

Go to Neutron's "Audio Hardware" options, enable "Hardware gain". Then enable "Direct USB Access" and go into the sub options for Direct USB Access. Enable "Volume Control" and "Replace Device Volume".

This is the only way to get the stock Google Pixel dongle to play music without distortion and it works like magic. Maybe you are having the same issue but in reverse...in that the Huawei's interface with the Sonata is not setting the gain properly?


----------



## SynekPablo

Navanod said:


> It's a long shot but download the Neutron music player and use that to play the music.
> 
> Go to Neutron's "Audio Hardware" options, enable "Hardware gain". Then enable "Direct USB Access" and go into the sub options for Direct USB Access. Enable "Volume Control" and "Replace Device Volume".
> 
> This is the only way to get the stock Google Pixel dongle to play music without distortion and it works like magic. Maybe you are having the same issue but in reverse...in that the Huawei's interface with the Sonata is not setting the gain properly?



Have tried the whole synonymous with neutron, it is recognized as Sonata HD but there is no sound.
I bought a cable from Moshi, this works perfectly with Neutron and Poweramp.
Nevertheless, I want to understand why the Sonata HD does not work and make it synonymous to run.


----------



## Mellowship

SynekPablo said:


> I've put the developer options back, no improvement.
> Sonata HD is detected but there is no sound


Have you tried to update to firmware A v2.0? Give it a try to see if it works: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v0ABGyzQR89XO2gCYqa4zc21DBLR1HtK/view 
(you won't have the 192KHz with this firmware)
I had a similar problem yesterday with my Sonata, it just stopped. I toggled the USB mode in the notifications between two options and it started playing.


----------



## SynekPablo

On Firmware A the Sonata HD ist running anderen playing, but the 24bit / 192kHz is important to me.
It's about Hi Res Sound.


----------



## hfflt

Is 3.5mm metal part supposed to be fully spinning?


----------



## Mellowship

hfflt said:


> Is 3.5mm metal part supposed to be fully spinning?


Yes, the part that spins is a metal enclosure around the plug, not the whole Jack itself. You can even unscrew the enclosure.


----------



## hfflt

Yes, that's correct, is this a design thing? Also I saw video review online, there hi-res sticker came separately, decision left for owner to put it or not. However mine unit come in with sticker on already.


----------



## Mellowship

hfflt said:


> Yes, that's correct, is this a design thing? Also I saw video review online, there hi-res sticker came separately, decision left for owner to put it or not. However mine unit come in with sticker on already.



Mine also came with the sticker already placed, but slightly skewed so that one of the edges was peeling off. I opted to take it off.


----------



## SynekPablo

Who cares about the sticker?

How is your DAC recognized?
USB-C DAC Sonata HD (TempoTec)
or
USB-C DAC Sonata HD (Hidizs)


----------



## Lieon

I noticed that the Sonata has very rough volume increments when used with my 2017 MacBook Pro. Does anyone else have this issue? Rather annoying since music playback is often too loud or too soft due to the lack of fine volume increments. I already updated the firmware to v2.0 and flashed with the Pure Music profile.


----------



## hfflt

SynekPablo said:


> Who cares about the sticker?
> 
> How is your DAC recognized?
> USB-C DAC Sonata HD (TempoTec)
> ...



Could you please point out in W10 where can I check this exact info?



Lieon said:


> I noticed that the Sonata has very rough volume increments when used with my 2017 MacBook Pro. Does anyone else have this issue? Rather annoying since music playback is often too loud or too soft due to the lack of fine volume increments. I already updated the firmware to v2.0 and flashed with the Pure Music profile.



Exactly yes, there is noticeable jump in ~15 percent of audio volume.


----------



## Lieon

So there's no way for us to get finer volume control? Guess I'll have to go back to my Mojo


----------



## SynekPablo (Sep 24, 2018)

*Neutron Music Player show me this information.


 I bought the Sonata HD at Hidizs and not at TempoTec.
On TempoTec.com.cn/en the Sonata HD is also offered including the 3 firmwares A, C and D.
This is not compatible with the Hidizs Sonata HD. It's a little strange.
*


----------



## dude30003

Are they still operational? I made an order on their website but have not heard from them at all, no order confirmation and no response to my inquiries. They charged me though.


----------



## Mellowship

dude30003 said:


> Are they still operational? I made an order on their website but have not heard from them at all, no order confirmation and no response to my inquiries. They charged me though.


I ordered mine just a couple of weeks ago. I received an email confirmation. Check your spam folder...


----------



## dude30003 (Sep 26, 2018)

It was the first thing I checked
Maybe they have issues with the website or something, just a heads up to anyone who wants to order.


----------



## SynekPablo

dude30003 said:


> It was the first thing I checked
> Maybe they have issues with the website or something, just a heads up to anyone who wants to order.



I like to sell you my Sonata HD, which is one week old. Bill is of course included.
If anyone is interested, write me.


----------



## Lieon

Mellowship said:


> I ordered mine just a couple of weeks ago. I received an email confirmation. Check your spam folder...


Hm, I ordered mine 3 weeks ago. Received it no problems. Even got in touch with the rep via email last week and got a response.


----------



## pOOB73

I've just received my Sonata HD DAC Cable II. Since there is no real manual, I was wondering why there are 3 FW Versions for the "old" cable (A, C and D), and only one version for the 2.0 Cable.

Which setting is used in SONATA_HD-A-V2.0.zip ? Is it all 3 versions "combined", so best audio quality and phone calls?


----------



## SynekPablo

pOOB73 said:


> I've just received my Sonata HD DAC Cable II. Since there is no real manual, I was wondering why there are 3 FW Versions for the "old" cable (A, C and D), and only one version for the 2.0 Cable.
> 
> Which setting is used in SONATA_HD-A-V2.0.zip ? Is it all 3 versions "combined", so best audio quality and phone calls?



Hello 
According to Hidizs you should install the V2. 
Then the FW A, B or C.


----------



## Navanod

Finally received the Sonata in the mail.
Woot! The construction is top notch, solid and very flexible without putting any torque on the USB-C port. It's also much more discreet (i.e cool) compared to the white Pixel 2 dongle. The 3.5mm end is able to freely rotate as noted in an earlier post, which is great for preventing damage and cable twist!

Worked right out of the box with Pixel 2 XL without flashing to V2.0. Initially, the volume via hardware gain + direct USB Access (Neutron MP) is about the same as the stock Pixel 2 dongle. I needed it at 60-70% of gain to get a decent volume on a Sennheiser HD 569 (32Ohm).
After updating to V2.0 (not sure what that does) and Pure Music D fw, the volume just exploded! I can play the same tracks at 20% gain! Strangely, even at 0, ZERO, gain, I can still hear the music clearly, at what I would consider "soft listening" volume!?
Perhaps the A fw is "reserving" some power for other phone sounds and alarms? Also, not sure why the volume cannot be reduce to zero?

I then disabled the direct USB Access, which is the entire point of moving away from the Pixel 2 dongle, which can only play music well using this mode on Neutron, but causes all other phone sounds and music from other apps to play through the phone's speakers, and disables the headphone's mic for making calls. Very annoying. I had to unplug and plug the dongle if I want to switch  
Volume is lower now using the phone's volume control (but with hardware gain still enabled), and I need about 50% vs the 20% on direct USB Access. Music quality is completely unaffected as far as I can tell (unlike the Pixel 2 dongle, which instantly sounds horrid and lifeless).

I was initially worried that pure music D fw would mean that I cannot make calls using the headphone mic or lose some functions but everything worked very well. In fact, I can hear all the phone's sounds (ring tones, alarms etc) loud and clear. There's really no trade off in flashing to the D fw as far as I can tell? Unless it just means that the alarms, ring tones and call quality are lower?

Music quality is superb playing FLAC files (and I'm only using 16 bits 44.1 khz) though I can't describe it as technically as the experts. All I can tell is that the soundstage is wider (which I really liked) than the Pixel's (on NMP) and the HTC 10's. The Pixel and HTC 10's soundstage are not too bad either, so it's really a surprise. Some parts on Mr Big's Wild World are so wide it felt like it's coming from behind my ears. Clarity and separation are also very good, with no hiss or distortions. I can hear more details and vocals feel more "emotional" (not sure how else to describe it), as if I'm using my old FiiO E7k DAC/amp.

It also sounds slightly warmer and livelier than the Pixel dongle and seems more comfortable to listen to for a longer period of time, although I'll need to spend more time with it to tell for sure.

Being able to play music properly without using direct USB Access is my main reason for getting this to replace the stock Pixel dongle. The Sonata lets me do this and performed above and beyond expectations. Being able to use Pure Music D fw and still make calls using the headphone's mic is a pleasant surprise and I am a sucker for wide soundstage and slightly warm signature. The clarity and details are great too.

Highly recommended as this is definitely an upgrade and more than worth it's price.


----------



## parthabhatta

I have ordered my Sonata on 26th Sep, 2018. The order has been shipped on 29th and I am eagerly waiting for it. Thanks to all for lot of information in this thread from which I learnt that I can flash the DAC with 3 custom FWs for signature sound etc etc. 
Moreover, I have also ordered VE USB C Odyssey  DAC Dongle from veclan (which will reach expectedly soon) and I have a KZ USB C DAC 0.78mm connecting cord which I presently use. I am excited that I will be able to compare all three.


----------



## Lurk650 (Oct 8, 2018)

Just got one today....

After a headache of getting FW to update and the update to "D"/Pure Music. It sounds much better. A lot cleaner. 

On that note, it should have been more clear that the values mentioned in here, VID: 22E1 and PID: E202, are the default values. I decided to use them after Device Manager gave me no info. Oila.

My major issue, music sounds great out of UAPP. Go to watch a video on FB or YT. No audio and the video is freezing every second. This is not acceptable. Guess I'll be sending this back and sticking with my ES100 solely.


----------



## turko33

parthabhatta said:


> I have ordered my Sonata on 26th Sep, 2018. The order has been shipped on 29th and I am eagerly waiting for it. Thanks to all for lot of information in this thread from which I learnt that I can flash the DAC with 3 custom FWs for signature sound etc etc.
> Moreover, I have also ordered VE USB C Odyssey  DAC Dongle from veclan (which will reach expectedly soon) and I have a KZ USB C DAC 0.78mm connecting cord which I presently use. I am excited that I will be able to compare all three.



I ordered 4 octuber (and pay for express shipping) but not appers shipped to this day, the shipment arrived to you? best regards


----------



## kenloveme

turko33 said:


> I ordered 4 octuber (and pay for express shipping) but not appers shipped to this day, the shipment arrived to you? best regards


Hi @turko33 Can you please private message me the email address you used to order so we can check? Thanks!


----------



## zamroc8

Using essential Ph-1 phone. I only hear through 1 ear on max volume with C and D flashed for most songs when on my phone. They works fine on my PC but A is the only one that works normally on my phone.


----------



## parthabhatta

turko33 said:


> I ordered 4 octuber (and pay for express shipping) but not appers shipped to this day, the shipment arrived to you? best regards


Nah. Their tracking is crap. On my query they said they have shipped out on 29.09.2018, but there is no update to that since then .


----------



## malalol (Oct 16, 2018)

I bought one of these over Amazon to use with an Ibasso IT01 and my Zenfone 3. I`ll be picking it up at my hotel next Monday and will post some impressions.

I've read some comments saying that the firmware update is difficult to perform. Also does only firmware A have a 2.0 version? Is there any need for a firmware D 2.0?

Thanks


----------



## turko33

kenloveme said:


> Hi @turko33 Can you please private message me the email address you used to order so we can check? Thanks!


I just received the sonata cable today, a recommendation for those who buy it is to pay express delivery, I bought it on October 4 and I received it today October 16, Hong Kong to Chile.
I will try it and comment on my experience. regards


----------



## kenloveme

malalol said:


> I bought one of these over Amazon to use with an Ibasso IT01 and my Zenfone 3. I`ll be picking it up at my hotel next Monday and will post some impressions.
> 
> I've read some comments saying that the firmware update is difficult to perform. Also does only firmware A have a 2.0 version? Is there any need for a firmware D 2.0?
> 
> Thanks



The upgrade or mode changing is not complicated. It might be tricky due to PID&VID device idetification but as soon as you'd find that in the device manager (Win10) - it would go smooth. Yes, FW2.0 only covers mode A. Rest of the modes do not need the upgrade.


----------



## Mellowship

kenloveme said:


> The upgrade or mode changing is not complicated. *It might be tricky due to PID&VID device idetification* but as soon as you'd find that in the device manager (Win10) - it would go smooth. Yes, FW2.0 only covers mode A. Rest of the modes do not need the upgrade.



Just use the VID: 22E1 and PID: E202 

I have these values copied on a notebook text file in the folder I store the firmware versions in.


----------



## turko33

I used the sonata cable hd on a samsung s9 plus  with B&W P7 headphones.
My first impressions, the volume increase is impressive with respect to the original volume limit.You can literally blow your head
but it is essential to pay for usb audio player pro, therefore with spotify it does not work
The maximum benefit of the dac is USBAUDIOPLAYERPRO+TIDAL HIFI


----------



## Dobrescu George

This thread needs more love, people really are into this little DAC/AMP cable


----------



## themindfreak

I just ordered one of these as well but I there hasnt been any update of whether Hidiz has shipped the item + a tracking number. All i received was an email confirmation. Is there no tracking number for this item purchase from their website?


----------



## photosonic

themindfreak said:


> I just ordered one of these as well but I there hasnt been any update of whether Hidiz has shipped the item + a tracking number. All i received was an email confirmation. Is there no tracking number for this item purchase from their website?


I received a shipping email 4 days after I ordered it. Shipping took 14 days.


----------



## themindfreak

photosonic said:


> I received a shipping email 4 days after I ordered it. Shipping took 14 days.


It has already been 16 days past my order date and I havent gotten any shipping email. Neither has their website stated that they shipped the item out...


----------



## dude30003

themindfreak said:


> It has already been 16 days past my order date and I havent gotten any shipping email. Neither has their website stated that they shipped the item out...


Try messaging them on Facebook


----------



## kenloveme

themindfreak said:


> It has already been 16 days past my order date and I havent gotten any shipping email. Neither has their website stated that they shipped the item out...


Hi! Sorry for the delay. Can you please private message me with your order number and email address used to order? I will look into it!

Thanks!


----------



## parthabhatta

parthabhatta said:


> Nah. Their tracking is crap. On my query they said they have shipped out on 29.09.2018, but there is no update to that since then .


No update in tracking still now. Neither I have received the Sonata DAC till date. I am in dark.


----------



## parthabhatta (Oct 24, 2018)

Inadvertent repeat posting. Deleted.


----------



## themindfreak

To update: I just received my hidiz sonata cable so it seems that hidiz forgot to send me a shipping email even though they had alr shipped


----------



## mahfouz

I was wondering if this cable can power a pair of 150ohm headphones sufficiently? Or do I need to add an amp to it?


----------



## IryxBRO

mahfouz said:


> I was wondering if this cable can power a pair of 150ohm headphones sufficiently? Or do I need to add an amp to it?



I doubt that. It is fine for anything up to 75ohms, but would probably be not sufficient for something more heavy


----------



## themindfreak

Damn this tiny dac/amp is really damn impressive. At least alot better than the LG V20 quad dac in Pure music D mode. Mode A and the V20 sound about the same in terms of absolute detail retrieval and seperation. Well done hidiz really well done  (Main points are musical and neutral warmth)


----------



## Mellowship

IryxBRO said:


> I doubt that. It is fine for anything up to 75ohms, but would probably be not sufficient for something more heavy



Yes, a dedicated, self-powered amplifier should be a better solution. But this DAC is surprising. Just yesterday I tested a 80 Ohm IEM with it, and although I had to power the Hidizs a few notches up, it was perfectly capable of squeezing the best of those SoundMagic. 
The highest impedance headphones I have around is 60 Ohm and they are a walk on the park for the Hidizs. 
Maybe the best approach is to compare the Hidizs specifications against some amplifier/source capable of running a given headphone and then try to jump into conclusions:
Output power: 2x60mW @ 32Ω 
Output current: 50mA 

I would say that for its size, the output values are amazing. But, for instances, the FiiO X3 II, which is capable of pushing up to 150 Ohm headphones, as recommended by FiiO, gets around 200mW @ 32Ω and around 80mA maximum before clipping, at low gain setting, and 100 mA at high gain. These values are not as far from the Hidizs as they seem, but can contribute to throw some light on its capabilities. I believe the Hidizs could drive the 150 Ohm headphone to a satisfactory listening amplitude close to the maximum volume, but with some flaws regarding micro and macrodynamics such as transient response and possibly some sub-audible distortion on the edges of the frequency spectrum. Some quieter recordings would demand higher volumes which the Hidizs could not produce. Ex. the 1980's and 1990's CD pressings of Neil Young's "Harvest".


----------



## kenloveme

themindfreak said:


> Damn this tiny dac/amp is really damn impressive. At least alot better than the LG V20 quad dac in Pure music D mode. Mode A and the V20 sound about the same in terms of absolute detail retrieval and seperation. Well done hidiz really well done  (Main points are musical and neutral warmth)


Aside from the tracking stuff, sorry haha, sometimes our system can experience some issues! But we are super glad to hear that you enjoy your Sonata cable with your music!


----------



## peter123

mahfouz said:


> I was wondering if this cable can power a pair of 150ohm headphones sufficiently? Or do I need to add an amp to it?



Depending on the sensitivity of your headphones it can. With UAPP as player it can easily drive the HD58X (150ohm) and sounds very good doing so. 

With Spotify as player I have to put the volume close to maximum but it still works OK.


----------



## minuvera

turko33 said:


> I used the sonata cable hd on a samsung s9 plus  with B&W P7 headphones.
> My first impressions, the volume increase is impressive with respect to the original volume limit.You can literally blow your head
> but it is essential to pay for usb audio player pro, therefore with spotify it does not work
> The maximum benefit of the dac is USBAUDIOPLAYERPRO+TIDAL HIFI


I just ordered two of these little devices.  I bought one on AliExpress for about $30.  Then I saw Hidizs had a coupon code on Facebook to allow you to order through Amazon for $7.50.  So, just pulled the trigger before trying the first one I ordered.

Well, they both got here today.  I have to say for the price they are quite good.  Especially at such a compact form factor, which is the primary reason I ordered them.  I updated the firmware to Version D.  I am using them with USB Audio Player Plus and Tidal.  I also have it set to Bit Perfect Mode.  When going under the option to adjust hardware volume, it makes some pretty significant pops in my iems or even starts playing out of one iem very loudly if I'm playing music when changing the hardware volume.  When I pause the music and make the volume adjustment, doesn't seem to be an issue.  I am using a Samsung Note 8.  Just curious if anyone else has experienced this issue.


----------



## minuvera

I just received my Sonata II DACs to use with my Note 8.  I have been using straight out of the Note 8 for convenience or with the Audioquest Dragonfly Red primarily with a pair of Etymotics ER3XRs to use in the office or when running errands.  The Dragonfly is a great solution, but not as compact as I would like with my phone.  It sometimes has issues with connectivity via the OTG cable I've been using.  I've seen Hidizs advertising on Facebook for a while and seen generally good things about their equipment.  So, I bought a few pairs of ChiFi IEMs the other week (Swing ie800, Tin Audio T2 and KZ ZST).  While doing that, I went ahead and bought the Sonata out of curiosity for trying Hidizs and that the shear form factor of this device met my needs perfectly.  A week after ordering from AliExpress, Hidizs had a coupon on Facebook to purchase the Sonata DAC through Amazon for $7.50.  Went ahead and bought a second one at this price.

Well, they both arrived today.  I immediately updated the firmware to the D Type.  Tried it with my Note 8 phone streaming Tidal Master quality via USB Audio Player Plus.  Needless to say, I was impressed with this device after listening to it for a bit.  It definitely has a clean and punchy bass response.  The shear headroom on a device this size and price is astounding.  The treble is definitely a bit forward and very detailed.  For the low price, it definitely provides better performance than the audio output from my Note 8.  But I don't think I enjoy the sound quite as much as the Dragonfly DAC.  But I didn't honestly expect this device to be quite as good as the Dragonfly as it is a fraction of the cost.  In the end I bought this for the convenience of using it.  It definitely ticks off those boxes well while providing better audio quality than my phone.

However, with that aside, I do feel it brings forward a lot of detail, but I feel that the vocals are somewhat recessed and missing some of the vocal micro details.  Listening to Cher, I just find myself missing some of the micro details in her voice from her vibrato.  Is it a deal breaker?  No..... but I feel as if the treble is just a bit too forward for my taste in an attempt to convey detail, but the mids don't quite do it for me.  I'll definitely be using this daily as these are small issues at this price point and convenience.  This is me being critical and comparing it with a $200 DAC.  At the end of the day, I do feel satisfied with the quality of the product I received for the price.


----------



## Akmola Lola

just discovered this yesterday.. but wondering what DAC that it used, ive only know ESS Sabre and AK...


----------



## minuvera

Akmola Lola said:


> just discovered this yesterday.. but wondering what DAC that it used, ive only know ESS Sabre and AK...


Read the thread. I thought it was referenced in here with cut sheets referenced to the chip. But I could be wrong and have seen that elsewhere. But I cant remember either. But honestly, regardless of what it uses, it performs quite well for its price point. It wont perform like the best $100-200 dacs out there. But it will perform better than almost every phone dac. So it is a perfect and cheap solution for someone without a headphone jack on their phone or wants a compact solution that is portable with their phone. If you aren't either, you may find a better solution elsewhere. But still very good for less than $40.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017 (Nov 3, 2018)

So like...uhh....this things candle doesn't stay lit up against the ~100 dollar dac/amps correct? Is a yes or no answer.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> So like...uhh....this things candle doesn't stay lit up against the ~100 dollar dac/amps correct? Is a yes or no answer.



depends what you're comparing it with  

It can do a lot for its 30 USD price point, I think it may be above DFR for example, at least in terms of how well it handles distortion at very high volumes, with certain IEMs, like E5000. Not my conclusion only, some friends were taking part in the test, since i didn't have a DFR for myself.


----------



## themindfreak (Nov 4, 2018)

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> So like...uhh....this things candle doesn't stay lit up against the ~100 dollar dac/amps correct? Is a yes or no answer.


Hmm for me i'd dare to say it can compete with a fiio q1 mk2. Well to begin with i was never impressed with the q1 mk2 anyways.
Although both q1 and V20 in quad mode definitely has more driving power than the hidiz


----------



## mohsin9221 (Nov 5, 2018)

themindfreak said:


> Hmm for me i'd dare to say it can compete with a fiio q1 mk2. Well to begin with i was never impressed with the q1 mk2 anyways.
> Although both q1 and V20 in quad mode definitely has more driving power than the hidiz



I was planning to buy q1 mk2 but on the other hand i want a very portable solution too which i can put in my pocket easily. My original Q1 died a few days ago and I`m left with K1 which is good dac/amp (very clean mids) but on my hd598 it feels like something is missing (the power/punch/volume) and i cant seem to get any sound out of galaxy s8 with it, can you tell me why you weren't impressed with q1 mk2? I`m not into much for dsd support but sound quality is still important for me.



Akmola Lola said:


> just discovered this yesterday.. but wondering what DAC that it used, ive only know ESS Sabre and AK...



Its CS42L42 from Cirrus Logic looking its by its data sheet
https://statics.cirrus.com/pubs/proDatasheet/CS42L42_F3.pdf

(Power output 2 x 35 mW into 30ohm) thats no where near 2x60mW as tempotec claims.

looks like its another device with same specs
http://www.musiland.com.cn/index.php?m=Product&a=show&id=16
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/musiland-mu1-usb-type-c-to-3-5mm-dac-amp-adaptor.23101/


----------



## themindfreak (Nov 5, 2018)

I haven't listened to the q1 mk2 in a long time so i cant comment much. But i can say for sure that the hidiz is very musical and bring life in the songs. It doesnt make music sound neutral or boring. But if you are going to use it with your hd598 i would not recommend it, it takes 5/8 or 3/4 of volume to drive my sony xba z5. Fiio q1 mk2 is more of an option if you are looking for power and consistency.

Edit: I realized you have fiio k1. I used to own the K1 as well. I prefer hidiz over the K1 in sound quality alone. Power? K1 wins


----------



## Qazi Shehryar

Hey guys seeing the response and love for this tiny champ, i've ordered the sonata dac cable .... now upon receiving it, should i firstly flash update it to 2.0 firmware and then flash the "D" mode firmware which i intend to use OR should i just directly flash "D" mode firmware OR just the 2.0??? i am confused in this regards ....


----------



## malalol

You just need to flash the "D" firmware if that's what you want to use. The 2.0 version had optimizations for the "A" version only which works through Android kernel.


So I've been using my Sonata with iBasso IT01 and I'm very pleased. I cannot use higher end IEMs to compare, but it feels comparable or better than my previous setup (Rockboxed Sansa Clip + with Fischer Audio DBA-02). The DBA-02 is very treble oriented with some sibilance and weak bass. The IT01 is very different, less analytical and with a very nice bass, but overall I can say the Sonata is definitely an improvement over my cellphone sound. It shines specially with well produced, hi res recordings, as expected. 

I've read one or maybe a few comments saying the mids or vocals are a recessed and the treble is very forward, which I can understand. However it seems to me that this effect is very noticeable in some recordings, while completely imperceptible in others. Here are some examples:

"Opeth - Wilde Flowers" has male vocals produced with a compressed, distant sound, and such effect sounds very emphasized with the Hidizs and Ibasso combo, making it very hard to listen clearly to some of the lyrics.
Now "Vuur - In this moment we are free (cities)" record has a very good and clean production on Anneke's voice and it sounds superb with this setup, with rich detail and a very forward presentation of vocals an other instruments.

I listen mostly to metal and instrumental jazz so I cannot comment how well it goes with other music genres.

In the end, I'm very pleased with the Hidizs sonata and I consider it a very good "bang for the buck" DAC. If you want to improve your smartphone sound, without spending too much and with good portability, the Sonata is a no-brainer.

Regards


----------



## parthabhatta (Nov 8, 2018)

Received the HIDIZs SONATA DAC AMP cable today. Flashed "PURE SOUND" firmware and the DAC sounds awesome and better than VE Odyssey and KZ USB C DAC cable in my Xperia XA1 Plus. I am very satisfied. Will also test with Leagoo KIICAA MIX. When played with LG V20, I feel V20 sounds better. Extensive listening is required for further opinion and comments.
My first shipment was perhaps lost in transit and this one is a replacement shipped by the company. Thanks to @kenloveme who intervened and expedited the replacement.

Moreover, also received my Covia Zeal Edge DAC AMP which is also good sounding but not in the league of Sonata although it's HiRes certified. It has a Micro USB cable and connects to phones with Micro USB port. It also enhances the sound quality of my Redmi 4X.


----------



## Navanod

Glad you finally got your Sonata 2 parthabhatta.
I've been enjoying mine for quite some time now.


----------



## mohsin9221

Qazi Shehryar said:


> Hey guys seeing the response and love for this tiny champ, i've ordered the sonata dac cable .... now upon receiving it, should i firstly flash update it to 2.0 firmware and then flash the "D" mode firmware which i intend to use OR should i just directly flash "D" mode firmware OR just the 2.0??? i am confused in this regards ....



Did you order from aliexpress? I have heard about tech products disappearing during shipping in local post office.


----------



## parthabhatta

There are few queries regarding upgradation of firmware. I can share my experiences in this regard  
One can download required firmware files from hidizs site. Link given in one of my earlier posts which is couple of posts before. There are three firmwares. it's better to download all three in case anyone wishes to try all or anyone of them. The details of firmwares are also mentioned in the hidizs site as also in a review whose link is given above. Thanks to the reviewer who has already detailed the process.
After dowoading firmwares, download the windows driver 1 and 2 file. 
Unzip all of them and find out the word file with detailed guidelines of HOW TO FLASH. 
Put the DAC in the USB of the laptop with the provided adapter. If the DAC is recognized as SONATA its ok but in all likelihood it won't be. I use windows 7 and it didn't identify. in that case run the windows 1 and 2 driver exe installer file with USB DAC inserted in the port. The drivers will be installed and SONATA DAC will be recognised. On being prompted restart laptop.
After restart go to DEVICE MANAGER and find out SONATA HD AUDIO from Audio devices. Right click and open properties. Go to last tab named DETAILS. From the drop down box there choose HARDWARE IDs. Note down VID and PID  They will be alphanumeric 4 letter/digit. Note all letters in CAPS. 
Open the flasher (exe) from the unzipped folder of the firmware which you want to flash. Do as guided in the HOW TO FLASH page. Only change VID and PID at the right menu screen. After a few seconds flashing will be completed.
Hope this helps.


----------



## drag0nslayer

mohsin9221 said:


> Did you order from aliexpress? I have heard about tech products disappearing during shipping in local post office.


They do disappear usually for parcels with no tracking but not for trackable parcels. In every case post office people are culprits if item lost.


----------



## Galeonero (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello, I was wanting to acquire the AP80 Hidiz but they told me that they are just starting to send from November 20 and I'm staying until November 19 in the United States. Then I can not buy it, I'm seeing options and the truth is not convinced by any other Music Player. Remember this external DAC for smartphones and computer, can you say that it resembles a Music Player or is it better to buy me for example a Shanling M0 for 60 extras? I understand that it is not going to be the same but it is very far the quality of sound and power to say better to spend 60 more? My headphones with more impedance are the Audio Technica Ath-M40x, have about 35 ohm.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I was wanting to acquire the AP80 Hidiz but they told me that they are just starting to send from November 20 and I'm staying until November 19 in the United States. Then I can not buy it, I'm seeing options and the truth is not convinced by any other Music Player. Remember this external DAC for smartphones and computer, can you say that it resembles a Music Player or is it better to buy me for example a Shanling M0 for 60 extras? I understand that it is not going to be the same but it is very far the quality of sound and power to say better to spend 60 more? My headphones with more impedance are the Audio Technica Ath-M40x, have about 35 ohm.



AP80 and Shanling M0 are fairly equal, maybe AP80 is a tad better due to buttons on the side, although M0 is more portable all in all, and M0 has those really nice cases going on for it


----------



## Galeonero

Dobrescu George said:


> AP80 and Shanling M0 are fairly equal, maybe AP80 is a tad better due to buttons on the side, although M0 is more portable all in all, and M0 has those really nice cases going on for it


So is not this Hidizs Sonata HD worth it?


----------



## photosonic

Galeonero said:


> So is not this Hidizs Sonata HD worth it?


It's definitely worth the $30 I paid for it.


----------



## IryxBRO (Nov 10, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> AP80 and Shanling M0 are fairly equal, maybe AP80 is a tad better due to buttons on the side, although M0 is more portable all in all, and M0 has those really nice cases going on for it



I wouldn't agree, sorry. Soundwise they are different with AP80 showing more balanced sound with higher resolution on both ends. Other than that - M0 has far worse screen and strange UI interaction. Its strength is only in already implemented LDAC support which is finally going to come to AP80 (at least we hope so)


----------



## Galeonero

Well, in the end I decided to buy this HD sonata and an In Ear Fiio F9 Pro headphones to give me the pleasure and start walking in the world audiophile. I ask them a question, I see they are talking about a lot of Firmware A C D and version 2. I do not understand what they mean.
1. From what I understand the Sonata HD is updated by first downloading the update to a computer, then I pass it to Sonada HD? It is right?
2. What is that of A, C or D. Is it a kind of configuration that you place on your computer?
3. My idea is more than anything to use it with my Google Pixel 2, I have to touch something to make it work? Does the user experience change a lot if I bought the USB Audio Player PRO application in the play store?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Galeonero said:


> So is not this Hidizs Sonata HD worth it?



HIDIZS Sonata HD is absolutely worth it in my opinion. It is their best product to date and a really solid one at that  



IryxBRO said:


> I wouldn't agree, sorry. Soundwise they are different with AP80 showing more balanced sound with higher resolution on both ends. Other than that - M0 has far worse screen and strange UI interaction. Its strength is only in already implemented LDAC support which is finally going to come to AP80 (at least we hope so)



Hm... Interesting! 

I didn't quite find that AP80 sounded quite that different from M0, besides a slightly warmer sound, but that could indeed cause the sensation that AP80 has better extension, especially with the right IEMs or Headphones. 

As for the UI, AP80 is better becaue it tends to record my fingers more, M0 misses about 30% of my touches, and AP80 has buttons, which I found quite good. M0's song navigation without buttons means you need to touch the right touch spot, which doesn't register my fingers every single time, so again, I do this while driving, and here AP80 is indeed better. 

To me, the display is not better on either objectively. They are different, and AP80 has better color, but M0 has better brightness, more easily readable when there's a lot of light. Both displays are too small to display band names - song names, so you can only pick songs, if you have formated it right, on both 

Correct: 01 - The River, The Woods 

Incorrect: 01 - Astronautalis - The River, The Woods 

Basically, both displays are a bit small to display band names - song names, so this should be taken into account when considering either. 

I think both are amazing little things for their price, and I think I'd be happy with both really, just different flavors of what they do and how.


----------



## IryxBRO

Galeonero said:


> Well, in the end I decided to buy this HD sonata and an In Ear Fiio F9 Pro headphones to give me the pleasure and start walking in the world audiophile. I ask them a question, I see they are talking about a lot of Firmware A C D and version 2. I do not understand what they mean.
> 1. From what I understand the Sonata HD is updated by first downloading the update to a computer, then I pass it to Sonada HD? It is right?
> 2. What is that of A, C or D. Is it a kind of configuration that you place on your computer?
> 3. My idea is more than anything to use it with my Google Pixel 2, I have to touch something to make it work? Does the user experience change a lot if I bought the USB Audio Player PRO application in the play store?



1. A C D are different versions of firmware for Sonata HD (for the chip inside it). Let's say - the different profiles with different abilities and sound quality. Either one can be pushed inside. A and C are for using with other sounds and accepting calls while the music is playing, D is a pure music with max quality that takes the full control and won't let other sounds rather than music
2. Firmware to place inside Sonata HD chip
3. It would work out of the box with A mode as a default flashed to chip which would allow you to listen to music and hear other sounds and even to talk. But the sound quality would not be limited. If you'd still want to stay with this mode - you'd have to flash V2 firmware cause it addresses the issues of V1 mode A. But in order to get the max sound quality (forgetting about other sounds and calls) - you should flash mode D to Sonata HD (24bit|192kHz). As for the application you bought - you'd have to try. I am using Hiby music as one of the most capable app on Android in terms of sound quality and which has the mode of bit-perfect stream to USB OTG devices.


----------



## IryxBRO (Nov 11, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> HIDIZS Sonata HD is absolutely worth it in my opinion. It is their best product to date and a really solid one at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. In fact, I hear the same warmer sound from M0 but I also hear that AP80 has more resolution and details. Anyway, lat's wait for other people evaluations...
2. I am talking about the physical attributes of display such as: resolution, viewing angles, color range and size. M0 picture is barely seen in sharp angles, colors are bleached, lack of resolution creates "ladder edges",.. and as you have mentioned - touch-sensitive layer together with small physical size and dimensions of UI elements are far worse combination that used in AP80.
Eventually, all of these differences influence the impression and product satisfaction in everyday use.... for me, at least. M0 is collecting dust on the shelf and AP80 is used regularly 

PS: the only thing that I like more in M0 is its jog dial feel... But as we know Hidizs changed their design as well since the first samples we have.


----------



## Dobrescu George

IryxBRO said:


> 1. In fact, I hear the same warmer sound from M0 but I also hear that AP80 has more resolution and details. Anyway, lat's wait for other people evaluations...
> 2. I am talking about the physical attributes of display such as: resolution, viewing angles, color range and size. M0 picture is barely seen in sharp angles, colors are bleached, lack of resolution creates "ladder edges",.. and as you have mentioned - touch-sensitive layer together with small physical size and dimensions of UI elements are far worse combination that used in AP80.
> Eventually, all of these differences influence the impression and product satisfaction in everyday use.... for me, at least. M0 is collecting dust on the shelf and AP80 is used regularly
> 
> PS: the only thing that I like more in M0 is its jog dial feel... But as we know Hidizs changed their design as well since the first samples we have.



I'm really happy that HIDIZS adopted the wheel with the ridges, it makes things much better now!


----------



## Galeonero

IryxBRO said:


> 1. A C D are different versions of firmware for Sonata HD (for the chip inside it). Let's say - the different profiles with different abilities and sound quality. Either one can be pushed inside. A and C are for using with other sounds and accepting calls while the music is playing, D is a pure music with max quality that takes the full control and won't let other sounds rather than music
> 2. Firmware to place inside Sonata HD chip
> 3. It would work out of the box with A mode as a default flashed to chip which would allow you to listen to music and hear other sounds and even to talk. But the sound quality would not be limited. If you'd still want to stay with this mode - you'd have to flash V2 firmware cause it addresses the issues of V1 mode A. But in order to get the max sound quality (forgetting about other sounds and calls) - you should flash mode D to Sonata HD (24bit|192kHz). As for the application you bought - you'd have to try. I am using Hiby music as one of the most capable app on Android in terms of sound quality and which has the mode of bit-perfect stream to USB OTG devices.


Great, you explained it to me perfect. Then I'll leave it in mode D since I do not have any headphones with a microphone.


----------



## Navanod

Galeonero said:


> Great, you explained it to me perfect. Then I'll leave it in mode D since I do not have any headphones with a microphone.



Would just like to point out that even in firmware D mode, the microphones and other functions on my phone still works through the headphones, although some of my callers have problems hearing me clearly if the background is noisy, which may be the result of lower call quality due to the D mode.

Otherwise, there is no loss of functionalities and mode D is perfect


----------



## Qazi Shehryar

mohsin9221 said:


> Did you order from aliexpress? I have heard about tech products disappearing during shipping in local post office.



In this case i've ordered it directly from hidizs website .... however, i've ordered so many things from aliexpress and not one was lost... always received what i ordered .... post office is responsible to deliver the items


----------



## d0mini0n

Hello, after flashing the adapter with the mode D software are there any other steps after that? The OP mentioned going to 'device properties' to set to 24bit/192kHZ. Should I be changing something in device manager on Windows or just in the HiBy Music app or whichever app I use to play the music? Thanks in advance. And great write-up OP.


----------



## IryxBRO

d0mini0n said:


> Hello, after flashing the adapter with the mode D software are there any other steps after that? The OP mentioned going to 'device properties' to set to 24bit/192kHZ. Should I be changing something in device manager on Windows or just in the HiBy Music app or whichever app I use to play the music? Thanks in advance. And great write-up OP.



yes - under Windows just check that 24|192 is selected in system sound manager for this device. Thatn you can setup you music app to pass the streamt through Wasapi 
On a smatphone - just try a bit perfect stream option in apps like Hiby Music


----------



## d0mini0n

IryxBRO said:


> yes - under Windows just check that 24|192 is selected in system sound manager for this device. Thatn you can setup you music app to pass the streamt through Wasapi
> On a smatphone - just try a bit perfect stream option in apps like Hiby Music



Thank you for the reply. Problem with that is when I look at the device in device manager I couldn't find that kind of information anywhere. If you can show a screenshot or direct me to which tab that's under I would really appreciate it. TIA.


----------



## Qazi Shehryar

Received my Sonata DAC yesterday..... I flashed the "D Pure mode" Firmware but it failed to work with my Huawei Honor Play having Kirin 970 Chipset ..... so i flashed the V2.0 Firmware which has the "A" mode as default .... now it is working with my phone .... sound quality wise i compared it with Steel Series USB Sound Card which i have been using with all of my Android Phone and can be found here https://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Siberia-Sound-Card-White/dp/B000WJCM9G .... in terms of clarity Sonata is a little bit better than the steel series sound card .... however, in terms of absolute driving power, fullness in sound and even sound stage, Steel Series Siberia Sound Card is really really great... i also compared Sonata with the LG B&O USB Dac (LG G5 one) ..... Sonata DAC is vastly better sounding to my ears compared to LG B&O DAC which has ESS Sabre Dac ... This tiny thing is great in terms of portability and every day use however i'll be mostly using my Siberia USB Sound Card .... Don't know if "D" mode could rival Steel Series Sound Card ....


----------



## IryxBRO

d0mini0n said:


> Thank you for the reply. Problem with that is when I look at the device in device manager I couldn't find that kind of information anywhere. If you can show a screenshot or direct me to which tab that's under I would really appreciate it. TIA.



right click at volume indicator at system tray (down right part of the Windows desktop). Select Sounds->Left tab at top->select your Sonata->properties->3rd or 4th tab (additional)->select 24|192 as default format


----------



## d0mini0n

IryxBRO said:


> right click at volume indicator at system tray (down right part of the Windows desktop). Select Sounds->Left tab at top->select your Sonata->properties->3rd or 4th tab (additional)->select 24|192 as default format



I was able to find it and verified it's using 24|192. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DAW1d

Thank you for review and for help with firmaware update. I wouldnt be able to find this complicated procedure by myself. Now I have D firmware and it is working greate. I compared it with my main home setup (iFi iUSB3.0 + iFi iDSD Mirco) and the sound from this small device isnt much worse! There is diference but not that huge. This is hard to belive when you consider that iFi setup cost about 850$ and Sonata 25$


----------



## Leo-rume

I noticed the sonata hd cable by tempotec is exactly the same physically with the hidizs version 1, apart from branding of course. And I remember the op mentioned in his review that the hidizs v1 and v2 cables sound exactly same. So my question is, are the tempotec and hidizs v2 cables exactly the same in sound quality? same chip and implementation?, just different branding?. I want to get the tempotec cable


----------



## Galeonero

Leo-rume said:


> I noticed the sonata hd cable by tempotec is exactly the same physically with the hidizs version 1, apart from branding of course. And I remember the op mentioned in his review that the hidizs v1 and v2 cables sound exactly same. So my question is, are the tempotec and hidizs v2 cables exactly the same in sound quality? same chip and implementation?, just different branding?. I want to get the tempotec cable


Hello, if I remember correctly, the only change was physical in the 3.5 mm connector. Nothing else.


----------



## dimmockg

Hi all, any other confirmed reports of this working on the Huawei p20 pro?

Seen carlymarts post in page 3 however was hopeful there'd be more confirmed success as this solution would be perfect for me instead of getting a dedicated dap


----------



## Mellowship (Nov 15, 2018)

dimmockg said:


> Hi all, any other confirmed reports of this working on the Huawei p20 pro?
> 
> Seen carlymarts post in page 3 however was hopeful there'd be more confirmed success as this solution would be perfect for me instead of getting a dedicated dap



Same doubt here with Huawei Honor 8, but ordered anyway. Worked perfectly in Android 7 and emui 5 and now with Android 8 and emui 8 still working flawlessly. Go for it!

Edit: also works with huawei m5 pro tablet, which is also a kirin based device.


----------



## dimmockg

Thabks @Mellowship so confirmed working fine on your Huawei devices?

Did you have to flash firmware to V2?


----------



## Mellowship

dimmockg said:


> Thabks @Mellowship so confirmed working fine on your Huawei devices?
> 
> Did you have to flash firmware to V2?



As I said, working fine!

At least for the Kirin 950 (Honor 8) and 960 (M5 Pro LTE) with EMUI 8. So there is no reason it wouldn't work with the P20 Pro (Kirin 970/80?)

I didn't had to flash to V2 to get it working. I did flash it afterwards to see if there were some differences. Only use it with D mode.


----------



## dimmockg

thanks again, can confirm the p20 pro has Kirin 970 (or mine does anyway)

looks like this will work and negate the cost for a dedicated DAP


----------



## Mellowship

dimmockg said:


> thanks again, can confirm the p20 pro has Kirin 970 (or mine does anyway)
> 
> looks like this will work and negate the cost for a dedicated DAP



You're welcome! And it's not only the cost, but also the commodity, the comfort...
Hell, even the quality! The Sonata is a great DAC indeed!


----------



## Sotiris

Comparison 

Sonata>>>VE Odyssey

I use them with Willsound MK2 , very good sound. With VE Monk + SPC , boring sound....

I have Samsung S8 and Neuron Pro player.


----------



## dimmockg

thanks for the further info, i was going to check that my given audio player (neutron or poweramp) would be able to "point" the audio to usb out and subsequently via the dac to my IEMS?


----------



## Mellowship

dimmockg said:


> thanks for the further info, i was going to check that my given audio player (neutron or poweramp) would be able to "point" the audio to usb out and subsequently via the dac to my IEMS?



Those players should be able to direct the digital bit perfect signal to the DAC. I myself use the Hiby app, and it does it.


----------



## Qazi Shehryar

Mellowship said:


> As I said, working fine!
> 
> At least for the Kirin 950 (Honor 8) and 960 (M5 Pro LTE) with EMUI 8. So there is no reason it wouldn't work with the P20 Pro (Kirin 970/80?)
> 
> I didn't had to flash to V2 to get it working. I did flash it afterwards to see if there were some differences. Only use it with D mode.



I am using Hidiz Sonata with Huawei Honor Play which has Kirin 970 .... However, it works only in A mode and V2 Mode .... D mode doesn't works at all  ... the dac connects and recognized as headset but no sound comes out


----------



## DAW1d

Mellowship said:


> Those players should be able to direct the digital bit perfect signal to the DAC. I myself use the Hiby app, and it does it.


For bitperfect playback from my phone I tried lot of apps and I stick with USB Audio Player because it can play literally everything from anywhere. It streams from DLNA, Google Music, Tidal etc. and flawesly plays FLACs, WAVs, Native DSD, DSD via PCM and MQA. I am using it with iFi iDSD, Meridian Audio Explorer 2, Hidizs Sonata without any problems. I love this app. Only thing that missing is Spotify streaming in which case playback from phone will be better then from computer beacause Spotify Windows app still dont support ASIO / Wasapi 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro&hl


----------



## Galeonero (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi, I have a problem installing the drivers for windows and updating the Sonata.
First of all I have a notebook with windows 10 that has an i5 7th generation.
The first thing I did was download the zip files of the windows drivers and the D mode for the Sonata.

Then I unzipped the Zip drivers for windows, and installed the BravoHDSwPkgSetup, installed perfectly.
Then I wanted to open the other folder that is inside and install the file WindowsInstaller-KB893803-v2-x86. It throws me an error that says "there are not enough resources of mermoria to be able to process this comado".

Then I wanted to update the Sonata and in the step that I have to give Click the button that says "Write eeprom" tells me that there is not a USB detected, but the computer I detect it and I mark it as an audio output.

Someone could give me a hand please

PD:I clarify by the doubts that restart before wanting to install the windwos drivers and also reincie to update the sonata


----------



## Mellowship

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I have a problem installing the drivers for windows and updating the Sonata.
> First of all I have a notebook with windows 10 that has an i5 7th generation.
> The first thing I did was download the zip files of the windows drivers and the D mode for the Sonata.
> 
> ...



Did you enter the PID&DIV device IDs on that window where you have to write the eeprom?

Use these values and see if it works:

VID: 22E1 and PID: E202


----------



## Sotiris

Guys

I am changing my mind...i think VE Odyssey is better in sound quality even it doesnot support 196khz...i think Sonata has harsh highs...after some time i get fatigue...


----------



## Galeonero (Nov 27, 2018)

Mellowship said:


> Did you enter the PID&DIV device IDs on that window where you have to write the eeprom?
> 
> Use these values and see if it works:
> 
> VID: 22E1 and PID: E202


Hello, thank you very much for the help. It worked  . At the beginning when I put those numbers and letters that he told me, I see a sign that said connect the usb or reconnect it, I did it and nothing, I put fail. I tried again and it worked.
Is there any way to verify that I am in D mode? To be sure that everything was done correctly.

What I can not install from compressed files for windows is a file that is inside a folder named "WindowsInstaller 3_1", the file has the name of "WindowsInstaller-KB893803-v2-x86"

With the smartphone it works without any problem but with the notebook it does not work for me, it tells me that the software was changed and now it can not recognize it, in mode D the notebook is not able to recognize it or I need to install the file that I mentioned?


----------



## IryxBRO (Nov 28, 2018)

Galeonero said:


> Hello, thank you very much for the help. It worked  . At the beginning when I put those numbers and letters that he told me, I see a sign that said connect the usb or reconnect it, I did it and nothing, I put fail. I tried again and it worked.
> Is there any way to verify that I am in D mode? To be sure that everything was done correctly.
> 
> What I can not install from compressed files for windows is a file that is inside a folder named "WindowsInstaller 3_1", the file has the name of "WindowsInstaller-KB893803-v2-x86"
> ...



Win10 should recognize using its own USB DAC drivers. If it is not happening - try to locate unrecognized device in device manager, delete and reconnect. Seems that the problem is in your laptop. Try other one with the latest Win10.

To check whether it is in D mode - I can only tell on Win10 - if the device is allowing to set 24|192 in properties -> D mode.


----------



## Galeonero

IryxBRO said:


> Win10 should recognize using its own USB DAC drivers. If it is not happening - try to locate unrecognized device in device manager, delete and reconnect. Seems that the problem is in your laptop. Try other one with the latest Win10.
> 
> To check whether it is in D mode - I can only tell on Win10 - if the device is allowing to set 24|192 in properties -> D mode.


Hi, nothing yet. I deleted it and uninstalled it did not change anything. The poster continues to show me that there is a problem in managing devices.


----------



## IryxBRO

Galeonero said:


> Hi, nothing yet. I deleted it and uninstalled it did not change anything. The poster continues to show me that there is a problem in managing devices.



Win10 does have the latest upgrades? Have you tried with another Win10-based laptop or PC? Seems that the problem is in your Win10 on this laptop...


----------



## Galeonero

IryxBRO said:


> Win10 does have the latest upgrades? Have you tried with another Win10-based laptop or PC? Seems that the problem is in your Win10 on this laptop...


Hi, I do not have another PC or notebook at home. The strange thing is that before upgrading to D mode the notebook recognized me as an audio device, when I switched to D mode it does not recognize me. Could it be that by being in the D mode w10 does not detect it?


----------



## IryxBRO

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I do not have another PC or notebook at home. The strange thing is that before upgrading to D mode the notebook recognized me as an audio device, when I switched to D mode it does not recognize me. Could it be that by being in the D mode w10 does not detect it?



DIfferent modes require different support from Win10. So, it is normal that now it tries to add the new device after changing to D. What is not normal - that it doesn't locate the right driver for that. It means that either your Win10 is not upgraded to the current release or there is come kind of HW problem. That is why I am asking you whether you can try it on another PC. If it would work - that you should definitely dig into your Win10 problems.


----------



## Sotiris

Please chat privately  this is not an issue of SONATA , its a issue you have with your operating system.


----------



## Galeonero (Nov 29, 2018)

I'll try it on another computer in a few days. I wanted it for my smartphone and it works, so no complaints.

But it seems really strange to me that at first I detected it and now that it goes to mode D no.

Can you tell me what the file is for inside the folder windowsinstaller3_1? It may be that this is happening because I can install the file.


----------



## queerquirks

Any idea how long it takes to update shipping details? Purchased confirmation on Monday and until now, no updates on shipping


----------



## Lieon

Hi all, just wanted to chime in that the Sonata works well with the new iPad Pro that has the USB-C port. Works exactly like you would imagine, just plug and play. I don’t know what bit/sample rate its playing at though.


----------



## Galeonero

Error


----------



## Galeonero

IryxBRO said:


> DIfferent modes require different support from Win10. So, it is normal that now it tries to add the new device after changing to D. What is not normal - that it doesn't locate the right driver for that. It means that either your Win10 is not upgraded to the current release or there is come kind of HW problem. That is why I am asking you whether you can try it on another PC. If it would work - that you should definitely dig into your Win10 problems.


Hello, I tried it on another computer with W10 and it worked perfectly, I did not have to install anything and I detect it as a sound device in less than 30 seconds.

Today try again on my computer and I appreciate the option to reveal the previous driver and it worked! Now no problem 
Select in W10 at 24 bits at 192kbps and no problem.

The truth is I'm quite happy with this Sonada HD, except 1 thing. When I carry it in my pocket connected to my smartphone I am afraid that the cable will be broken because it is finite but it is not a fat cable to avoid jerks, does anyone have any recommendation to cover it? I was thinking about heat shrinkable joints but I would like to put something else on it.


----------



## IryxBRO

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I tried it on another computer with W10 and it worked perfectly, I did not have to install anything and I detect it as a sound device in less than 30 seconds.
> 
> Today try again on my computer and I appreciate the option to reveal the previous driver and it worked! Now no problem
> Select in W10 at 24 bits at 192kbps and no problem.
> ...



Glad that it is finally working on your PC.  As to the cable - heatshrink would be a good option, I think. For example - transparent one. Or even wrapping it with heatshrink and straight zip tie inside would be even better


----------



## dogofit

Maybe this is not the best time to ask since this is a new product, but does the dac at least feel durable?

I am using HTC u11. The stock adapter from HTC doesn't last long and I am using the third one in 8 months, with each one lasts for 3 months or so. I am looking for an adapter that can last long.


----------



## Mellowship

dogofit said:


> Maybe this is not the best time to ask since this is a new product, but does the dac at least feel durable?
> 
> I am using HTC u11. The stock adapter from HTC doesn't last long and I am using the third one in 8 months, with each one lasts for 3 months or so. I am looking for an adapter that can last long.



It seems to be a mixed bag. The plugs are made of metal and have great solid strain relieve. The braided cable seems durable but, as it is relatively thin and flimsy, it tends to bend too much too close to the strain relieves. I've been using mine about two-three days per week since I bought it some months ago, and it has been serving me well with no signs of wear and tear. If the plugs were smaller, I could smuggle in some pieces of retractile to reinforce the connections...  

I believe the aforementioned Venture Electronics Odyssey seems to have a tougher cable, but I never handled one.


----------



## Sotiris

Guys

The highs of Sonata are too annoying and piercing and fatigue... i have put them aside...i prefer Oddysey


----------



## Mellowship

Sotiris said:


> Guys
> 
> The highs of Sonata are too annoying and piercing and fatigue... i have put them aside...i prefer Oddysey



Can you please discriminate in what conditions you experience those reported distortion in the treble? 
I.E., what files/music/app/software/equipment/earphones you are using that gives you the impression that the Sonata is being culprit with the treble distortion.

Because most of us here don't have that perception. Can there be something wrong with your Sonata? Did you update FW?


----------



## Leo-rume

Sotiris said:


> Guys
> 
> The highs of Sonata are too annoying and piercing and fatigue... i have put them aside...i prefer Oddysey



If I may ask, What headphones are you using it with?


----------



## civciv (Dec 4, 2018)

queerquirks said:


> Any idea how long it takes to update shipping details? Purchased confirmation on Monday and until now, no updates on shipping



Same here. Placed the order on 23 November and no update since then. I have asked them but they are very slow to respond.

EDIT: Just got the shipping confirmation e-mail.


----------



## Sotiris

Leo-rume said:


> If I may ask, What headphones are you using it with?



Willaound mk2 , jvc fx1100 , ve monk spc....


----------



## dogofit

Mellowship said:


> It seems to be a mixed bag. The plugs are made of metal and have great solid strain relieve. The braided cable seems durable but, as it is relatively thin and flimsy, it tends to bend too much too close to the strain relieves. I've been using mine about two-three days per week since I bought it some months ago, and it has been serving me well with no signs of wear and tear. If the plugs were smaller, I could smuggle in some pieces of retractile to reinforce the connections...
> 
> I believe the aforementioned Venture Electronics Odyssey seems to have a tougher cable, but I never handled one.



Well I am a pretty heavy user. I will be using it during work commute and at least 1hour per usage. And I tend to put the phone inside my pocket and hence will have no idea how the wires are twisted. 

Based on your description I am a little bit concerned.

Or are there any heavy users here to give some comment?


----------



## Sotiris

This is an opinion of my friends also who tried them...i use samsung s8 , neutron player with direct usb access and only flac files.


----------



## Sotiris

Also if there is anyone who wants to buy them from me we can talk about


----------



## queerquirks

civciv said:


> Same here. Placed the order on 23 November and no update since then. I have asked them but they are very slow to respond.
> 
> EDIT: Just got the shipping confirmation e-mail.


Their tracking is crap. I stay in South East Asia  

After contacting support, received a shipping confirmation with the delivery destination India . 5 days later received another shipping confirmation email with a different tracking number, destination Romania now.

Dont even know where my package is. Gonna contact them and file for refund soon in the next week or so if item not yet received


----------



## Galeonero (Dec 6, 2018)

What is the difference between HibyMusic and USB Audio Player PRO to use it only with Sonata?
And another question, Is there any way to have more numbers to choose the volume better in W10? I swear to you that it is in 2 (it is the minimum) and it is perfect or it is a lot of power, I use the Audio Technica Ath-M40x and the Fiio F9 PRO

I am surprised by this little thing that has power, in the smartphone I have it at less than 40% and it is perfect.


----------



## IryxBRO

Galeonero said:


> What is the difference between HibyMusic and USB Audio Player PRO to use it only with Sonata?
> And another question, Is there any way to have more numbers to choose the volume better in W10? I swear to you that it is in 2 (it is the minimum) and it is perfect or it is a lot of power, I use the Audio Technica Ath-M40x and the Fiio F9 PRO
> 
> I am surprised by this little thing that has power, in the smartphone I have it at less than 40% and it is perfect.



HubyMusic can send bit-perfect sstream to a device if supported. Not sure about Audio Player PRO. 
In W10 it depends which music app to use. Foobar has a volume knob with smooth adjustment.


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> HubyMusic can send bit-perfect sstream to a device if supported. Not sure about Audio Player PRO.
> In W10 it depends which music app to use. Foobar has a volume knob with smooth adjustment.



Yeah, UAPP can send bit perfect as well


----------



## Mageedovic

The device is great but there's a noticeable hiss with my iem (final audio e2000) anybody have the same issue ?


----------



## Galeonero

Mageedovic said:


> The device is great but there's a noticeable hiss with my iem (final audio e2000) anybody have the same issue ?


Hi, I do not hear anything in my pixel 2 or my notebook.
What do you use it with?


----------



## IryxBRO

Mageedovic said:


> The device is great but there's a noticeable hiss with my iem (final audio e2000) anybody have the same issue ?



No hisses using either PC or a smartphone


----------



## Mageedovic

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I do not hear anything in my pixel 2 or my notebook.
> What do you use it with?


My laptop


----------



## Galeonero

Mageedovic said:


> My laptop


Very rare then, able that you came with defect, use the guarantee.
Although before I would try it on another device to be sure it is not your laptop.


----------



## Sachada

I sometimes use the Sonata HD II on my Samsung S7 through the USB Audio Player pro application and it works reasonably well.
I found the Hidizs customer service very poor. Very slow sending and without information or reply to the emails.


----------



## Galeonero

Sachada said:


> I sometimes use the Sonata HD II on my Samsung S7 through the USB Audio Player pro application and it works reasonably well.
> I found the Hidizs customer service very poor. Very slow sending and without information or reply to the emails.


I read many complaints about the follow-up of the shipments after their official website. Why did not they buy it on Amazon?


----------



## Sotiris

Anyone interested , i am thinking of sell it..i have it only 1 month..i live in Europe so in 3-4 you will have it.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Sotiris said:


> Anyone interested , i am thinking of sell it..i have it only 1 month..i live in Europe so in 3-4 you will have it.



I was thinking of trying it.

Why did you decide to sell yours?


----------



## Sotiris

I have already the VE Odyssey and i want to buy Dragonfly red so i search to get money


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Sotiris said:


> I have already the VE Odyssey and i want to buy Dragonfly red so i search to get money



Ah gotcha, well PM me and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Galeonero

Sotiris said:


> Guys
> 
> The highs of Sonata are too annoying and piercing and fatigue... i have put them aside...i prefer Oddysey


It is true, the sound has quite high frequencies inflated, but I do not know if to the point of fatigue, that depends a lot on your preference and your ears.
I would say that if you listen to something that is high frequencies, in that situation I could get tired but when I listen to music I do not pay attention to a sound if not to the whole work of art that was made.

But I do not think it justifies the price for which I pay it if you look for it for the computer, for a smartphone I do not know, it seems much better than the Google dongle, it has much more power.


----------



## afico

Just to understand guys.. 
With D firmware.. Everything will be resampled to 192!? Including Tidal output


----------



## 129207

I ordered one of these from Aliexpress, just to see what's what.  If it sounds decent I can stop my quest for a new DAP.


----------



## Mellowship

afico said:


> Just to understand guys..
> With D firmware.. Everything will be resampled to 192!? Including Tidal output



First, it won't always be re-sampled. If the native file is sampled at 192, it will play at that sample rate, providing the software allows it. 
It all depends on the software you are using. I don't know if Tidal has a USB-DAC locking function with which it allows for the DAC to control the whole process of conversion (the bit-perfect mode). But for apps that do so, such as Hiby, in order to be sure the Sonata is using its abilities to convert to the sample rate it can reach, this mode must be activated and then some options must be chosen, such as allowing for the volume to be controlled by the app and not the smartphone OS, and choosing the sample rate as automatic or a given value. If the chosen given value is higher than the file's sample rate, the Sonata, I believe, will re-sample. If the file has a higher than 192 sample rate, or has a different format than those supported, such as DSD, the app must be able to convert and/or down-sample the file. If the file has a lower sample rate than the chosen one, it will be up-sampled. I, sincerely, don't like to up-sample because I don't believe (nor I can listen to differences) that up-sampling will have benefits. It will only include another step in the process... I don't see a point of up-sampling a red book file 44.1 to higher rates because there is no more information that can be extracted or revealed... 
There are other apps that control the way a music app is pushing information through a DAC, but I don't have experience on those. Maybe other members do.


----------



## afico

Lieon said:


> Hi all, just wanted to chime in that the Sonata works well with the new iPad Pro that has the USB-C port. Works exactly like you would imagine, just plug and play. I don’t know what bit/sample rate its playing at though.


with IOS max 16/44


----------



## Nolbert0

Out of curiosity, does any of u own a ps4? If so, could u try and see if the Sonata works with it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 129207 (Dec 23, 2018)

Have been trying to use my new Tempotec Sonata for the past few days but, regardless of which Android phone I stick it into, it's quite noisy/hissy with my IEMs (AS10, ZS5, RE0, GR07). My Shanling M0, Xduoo X3, Clip Zip & regular HO of my smartphone don't sound hissy with these.

The hiss starts immediately when I press play on a Spotify song or Youtube video. When there's no sound, there's no hiss.

Phones I've tried using it with:

Xiaomi Mi Note 3 (Android Nougat, custom LineageOS rom)
Pocophone F1 (Android Oreo, Miui 8)
LG G5 (Android Nougat, stock)

Anyone else have this issue? Could a firmware update fix this?


----------



## Galeonero

Nolbert0 said:


> Out of curiosity, does any of u own a ps4? If so, could u try and see if the Sonata works with it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


And how would you use it? The only way I can think of is with your adapter. But it would not be logical because you would have to be stuck with the ps4.


----------



## Nolbert0

i either play at my desk or on the wheel/seat so the console is always fairly close. I've got a PS4 slim so no optical out. Seeking a better/more elgant option than DS4 audio out or HP out from TV


----------



## gbrgbr

What audio DAC is used in the Hidizs Sonata HD DAC cable ?

Can someone please run Chip Genius.

Similar to : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2622#post-14649724


----------



## dude30003

gbrgbr said:


> What audio DAC is used in the Hidizs Sonata HD DAC cable ?


chip genius did not show anything useful
I read somewhere it was cirrus logic CS42L42, at least the characteristics are the same


----------



## phiemon

Any comparison between this cable and for example DragonFly Red, Oppo 2HA-SE or iPhone/iPad?


----------



## gemNeye

phiemon said:


> Any comparison between this cable and for example DragonFly Red, Oppo 2HA-SE or iPhone/iPad?



There are a couple of Amazon reviewers that compared the Dragonfly to the Hidizs Sonata HD.  I'll just quote it directly below:

_ But I don't think I enjoy the sound quite as much as the Dragonfly DAC. But I didn't honestly expect this device to be quite as good as the Dragonfly as it is a fraction of the cost. In the end I bought this for the convenience of using it. It definitely ticks off those boxes well while providing better audio quality than my phone._

_Wide soundstage, crisp clear audio, flat uncolored sound. Best of all, fantastic volume output on my Pixel XL 2. Not as loud as the leader, of the pack, Audioquest Dragonfly but close and way less weight, and you'll receive your notifications.

https://www.amazon.com/HIDIZS-Porta...eviews&pageNumber=1&filterByKeyword=dragonfly_


----------



## pakorosen

I bought the Sonata hydizs for 27 $ and I can not be happier. My normal use is with an iphone 8 plus, I can always carry it in my pocket. It matches perfectly with the iphone through lightning OTG photos. 
the increase in both sound quality, volume, and drivability is pretty noticeable.
*pros:*
small and lightweight
reasonable price
great sound quality
vocal and instrument performance

*contra:*
to change the software to sonata hd pure I had to go to my mother's house to a windows, I have Mac, but I found it very difficult.


----------



## IryxBRO

pakorosen said:


> *contra:*
> to change the software to sonata hd pure I had to go to my mother's house to a windows, I have Mac, but I found it very difficult.



This also goes to pros... At least you have paid a visit to your mother - this is the most important...


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Dec 29, 2018)

Its currently on £5 discount on Amazon, so I decided to try it and compare it to my FiiO K1 and FiiO Q1ii... both of which cost more than the little Sonata HD2.

I received it next day (today), due to having the good old Amazon Prime. Man this tiny little thing is absolutely bonkers!!

I tested it with my Android phone first (Essential Phone) and it worked immediately! Even the mic on my IEMs worked. I'm guessing the pre-installed firmware was A (focused on calls). After a while I decided to test it with my laptop, plugged it in and confirmed that the only options I had for the sound were 44khz and 48khz. So I went to Hidisz site to research how to flash the "Pure Music" firmware, and to my surprise it actually turned out to be quite easy. Now I have the max available 24bit/192khz running through Foobar2000!

Can't comment on the sound yet or make comparisons to the AK DACs in the FiiO units I have, I feel like I need more time to listen and to understand the sound of the Sonata HD2. Would love to know what DAC chip they used in the HD2!

However, I can say already it actually sounds like it has more volume than my K1 and Q1ii. Also the sound is more energetic with micro details showing up more, Trance music is already sounding more awesome! Some pics below:


----------



## Leo-rume

I believe the DAC chip used is a CS42L42 by cirrus logic. That's what is stated on the official tempotec page. The tempotec cable is a rebrand and is exactly the same with the first version of this one and same internals with this 2nd version. Looking forward to your final impressions


----------



## Nolbert0

They're the same,eh? They're a few quid cheaper. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Galeonero

I found a compatibility error with Google Play Music, I do not know if any more happens to him. I listen to music and at approximately 10 or 20 seconds it stops. Do not touch anything.
With MusicHiby nothing happens to me of this, it works normally.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 2, 2019)

Leo-rume said:


> I believe the DAC chip used is a CS42L42 by cirrus logic. That's what is stated on the official tempotec page. The tempotec cable is a rebrand and is exactly the same with the first version of this one and same internals with this 2nd version. Looking forward to your final impressions



Ah thanks for that, I asked Hidisz directly so lets see what they say.

I am really loving this tiny USB device so far.

The sound it produces is nothing short of amazing for the money - Trance FLAC files through Foobar with output of 24bit/192khz just sound so pure, flat in frequency and beautifully defined... this isn't the case with either the FiiO K1 or the more expensive FiiO Q1ii (almost quadruple the price of the Sonata HDii)! There's not that much actual depth or musicality, but sounds are genuinely more defined and sound crisper. 

I guess the only downside/con for this device at least when comparing with the FiiO Q1ii (that costs almost 4 times as much) is that there's no volume control, but luckily I have an on ear volume control in my Sennheiser PC37x and I use them most of all so its all good.

This is now my favourite cheap DAC!


----------



## 129207

No one else noticing obvious hiss/white noise while using the Sonata? I recently bought it and can't un-hear it. Whenever I start a Spotify track, the hiss hits me in the face like a noisy sledgehammer.


----------



## afico

Did someone make a comparison with Earstudio Es100 ?


----------



## IryxBRO

Negakinu said:


> No one else noticing obvious hiss/white noise while using the Sonata? I recently bought it and can't un-hear it. Whenever I start a Spotify track, the hiss hits me in the face like a noisy sledgehammer.



This might be subjective perception + IEMs choice. I don't really suffer from hiss, especially with darker IEMs.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Negakinu said:


> No one else noticing obvious hiss/white noise while using the Sonata? I recently bought it and can't un-hear it. Whenever I start a Spotify track, the hiss hits me in the face like a noisy sledgehammer.



I don't have that at all on my unit bought from Amazon. The output is clearer than anything I've had before. Then again, I don't use Spotify at all.

Yours is likely a faulty unit, I would contact Hidisz about this or the seller who you bought it from. This isn't normal behaviour of this DAC at all.


----------



## Yukicore

My biggest problem using the Sonata DAC II on Pixel 2XL is that the in-line controls/microphone are inconsistent, it wasn't an issue with the included Pixel dongle, only the sound quality was.
I tried all the firmwares, on A,B,v2 the inline microphone on Fiio F9 works, but on headphones* without in-line controls* microphone *does not work *at all, from neither phone or obviously in-line microphone, it is expecting a microphone from the 3.5 jack, and in result person on the other line gets no sound. This was not an issue with the original Pixel dongle.

On C firmware, the microphone from the phone is used, so it works with all headphone configurations, but the in-line microphone does not work. _except strangely it works for holding the button to call Google Assistant after the display is turned off._
On all firmwares when the music is paused for 30 seconds or so, the headset in-line controls are shut down, and do not respond, it might be another gift from using USB-C for audio. This also wasn't an issue with the original Pixel dongle. Though, resuming the audio on phone enables both audio and in-line controls.

I'd advise to reconsider acquiring this DAC to anyone who aren't ready to deal with issues, having to compromise either audio quality or microphone on their headphones, but it's easier if only 1 type of headphones are used, and you need to predict your usage patterns to install the most fitting Firmware. The sound quality is excellent in general, though, and especially for the size it's insanely good.
*I do not recommend using this dongle if You rely on in-line controls, microphone and Assistant at the same time, without touching the phone.*

Removal of 3.5 Jack rant: Even though a third party DAC like this enables better sound than any in-built DAC with 3.5 jack, the issues introduced, struggle with dongling around, and requiring You to have it with You at all times and extra expenses, inability to charge while listening to audio, just blow these advantages wide open. Stupid Apple just had to go and kill off a perfectly working port/system in order to increase their royalty profits, and all the other idiots follow, improving their profits, while ruining user experience. Bravo.


----------



## IryxBRO

Yukicore said:


> My biggest problem using the Sonata DAC II on Pixel 2XL is that the in-line controls/microphone are inconsistent, it wasn't an issue with the included Pixel dongle, only the sound quality was.
> I tried all the firmwares, on A,B,v2 the inline microphone on Fiio F9 works, but on headphones* without in-line controls* microphone *does not work *at all, from neither phone or obviously in-line microphone, it is expecting a microphone from the 3.5 jack, and in result person on the other line gets no sound. This was not an issue with the original Pixel dongle.



Isn't it logical? For me - it is.


----------



## peter123

afico said:


> Did someone make a comparison with Earstudio Es100 ?



Very short:
The ES100 is fuler sounding while still having great detail retrieval and clarity. It's also more versatile imo being wireless and having a great app combined with it. 

The Sonata HD is brighter (without being harsh or fatiguing in any way) which gives a perception of better clarity. 

I really love them both and use them equally much (and every day). The ES100 I use when I like the freedom of a wireless device but also when listening to IEM's or headphones that likes a extra hint of warmth. The Sonata HD I keep with me all the time as it doesn't need to be charged and I use it the old fashioned way as it performs a lot better then the headphone output on my Galaxy S8. I also like to pair it with warmer and/or more intimate sounding IEM's/headphones.

I hope this helps


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Brighter is what I want too hear Peter. Just what Im looking for with the warmer intimate Xelento for the Google pixel 1. Just bought this off ebay cant go wrong for 30 buckeroos !


----------



## Galeonero

Yukicore said:


> My biggest problem using the Sonata DAC II on Pixel 2XL is that the in-line controls/microphone are inconsistent, it wasn't an issue with the included Pixel dongle, only the sound quality was.
> I tried all the firmwares, on A,B,v2 the inline microphone on Fiio F9 works, but on headphones* without in-line controls* microphone *does not work *at all, from neither phone or obviously in-line microphone, it is expecting a microphone from the 3.5 jack, and in result person on the other line gets no sound. This was not an issue with the original Pixel dongle.
> 
> On C firmware, the microphone from the phone is used, so it works with all headphone configurations, but the in-line microphone does not work. _except strangely it works for holding the button to call Google Assistant after the display is turned off._
> ...


And so you bought the pixel 2 xl? ... You're a complainer. This is a DAC to listen to music, it is not 100% compatible with all Android smartphones. This is obvious since there are many Android today, it is not like they all have a certification


----------



## Yukicore

IryxBRO said:


> Isn't it logical? For me - it is.


With that I meant that the dongle doesn't redirect the microphone function to phone. So I have to unplug the headphones for the person to be able to hear me through the phone's microphone. Sorry if I didn't make that clear enough.


Galeonero said:


> And so you bought the pixel 2 xl? ... You're a complainer. This is a DAC to listen to music, it is not 100% compatible with all Android smartphones. This is obvious since there are many Android today, it is not like they all have a certification


Sure, compaining is in my veins, but I also mentioned that I very much appreciate the sound quality for the DAC. That said, I don't think it's wrong for me to tell about the issues with the product.

I am ready to compromise the above mentioned for the means of better sound, but I can't help but to express the inconveniece they introduce, though. And I would gladly buy a V3 DAC, if that's what it takes for the manufactures to have it be worth getting sorted out.


----------



## Galeonero

Yukicore said:


> With that I meant that the dongle doesn't redirect the microphone function to phone. So I have to unplug the headphones for the person to be able to hear me through the phone's microphone. Sorry if I didn't make that clear enough.
> 
> Sure, compaining is in my veins, but I also mentioned that I very much appreciate the sound quality for the DAC. That said, I don't think it's wrong for me to tell about the issues with the product.
> 
> I am ready to compromise the above mentioned for the means of better sound, but I can't help but to express the inconveniece they introduce, though. And I would gladly buy a V3 DAC, if that's what it takes for the manufactures to have it be worth getting sorted out.


I totally understand you, but if you are using the smartphone and given that the Sonata is small and basically if you are using it, you have the smartphone at hand. Then you use the smartphone's microphone and not the headphones. But I understand and respect what you say, but it's not that bad either.


----------



## Yukicore

Galeonero said:


> I totally understand you, but if you are using the smartphone and given that the Sonata is small and basically if you are using it, you have the smartphone at hand. Then you use the smartphone's microphone and not the headphones. But I understand and respect what you say, but it's not that bad either.


Well, using the phone's mic is the smallest of the issues. The most infuriating issue is that the in-line controls often don't work. And when I unlock the phone, it slides volume all the way down, and sometimes the volume button on the phone don't work until I re-plug the DAC.

It's 2019, and we still have to fiddle around to get in-line controls to work properly, lol.
I tried using bluetooth, and the in-line controls were butchered as well. I had to use the receiver to control everything, and use it as a microphone, in the end the audio performance was unacceptable to me, so I got rid of it. Just APT-X, no LDAC, I'm considering taking another leap of faith.
On that note, how can Apple force users to use Bluetooth, if they use the crappy AAC bluetooth coded. Just because majority of popular music genres are straight garbage, doesn't mean that they should trash it even more... sigh, where is humanity coming to..


----------



## Galeonero

Yukicore said:


> Well, using the phone's mic is the smallest of the issues. The most infuriating issue is that the in-line controls often don't work. And when I unlock the phone, it slides volume all the way down, and sometimes the volume button on the phone don't work until I re-plug the DAC.
> 
> It's 2019, and we still have to fiddle around to get in-line controls to work properly, lol.
> I tried using bluetooth, and the in-line controls were butchered as well. I had to use the receiver to control everything, and use it as a microphone, in the end the audio performance was unacceptable to me, so I got rid of it. Just APT-X, no LDAC, I'm considering taking another leap of faith.
> On that note, how can Apple force users to use Bluetooth, if they use the ****ty AAC bluetooth coded. Just because majority of popular music genres are straight garbage, doesn't mean that they should trash it even more... sigh, where is humanity coming to..


Wait, those errors if they do not happen to me, and I have a Google Pixel 2. I never block the volume buttons and I do not get off when I swipe. You have a problem with your unit, return it and ask for another one.


----------



## Yukicore (Jan 5, 2019)

Galeonero said:


> Wait, those errors if they do not happen to me, and I have a Google Pixel 2. I never block the volume buttons and I do not get off when I swipe. You have a problem with your unit, return it and ask for another one.


Do You have an issue when if I pause playback, then some time later when you try to resume with the in-line controls, they do not respond to play/pause? Volume keys work fine though, for me. Then, when I use the software notification for resuming the playback, volume runs back to 0, after that I can turn the volume up again.
I have the firmware set to D, I just tried the same for another same model DAC, and it has the default firmware, not sure which, but on it, it doesn't shut down media controls after being in-active for a while, and doesn't do that volume thing. Which firmware do You use?

Edit: Just flashed the D (no pun intended) on the 2nd DAC and it has the same issue. It's like this on both players I use, AIMP and Spotify.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017 (Jan 5, 2019)

just got the cable and trying too change it to d pure music mode and the Write EEPROM v1.4 temptotec only vendor id/product id tab. when i click write eeprom it says usb device not found and then eeprom cant be written. the vendor id is 262A, product id is 9302. also ive tryed it with the use evb vid and pid box unchecked and checked, doesnt make difference. this is annoying. its recognized by the windows 10 computer and plays music fine, ive also already downloaded the asio driver for it, but apparently that has nothing too do with the modes. i wanna get the pure music top audio d mode, plz help.


----------



## Yukicore

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> just got the cable and trying too change it to d pure music mode and the Write EEPROM v1.4 temptotec only vendor id/product id tab. when i click write eeprom it says usb device not found and then eeprom cant be written. the vendor id is 262A, product id is 9302. also ive tryed it with the use evb vid and pid box unchecked and checked, doesnt make difference. this is annoying. its recognized by the windows 10 computer and plays music fine, ive also already downloaded the asio driver for it, but apparently that has nothing too do with the modes. i wanna get the pure music top audio d mode, plz help.


Go to Windows+X > ("M") Device Manager > Find the device at Sound section > Events tab > See the device PID and VID > Plug it in and enter those values (4 digit combos for each) and follow the instructions on the program


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

on windows 10 events under information: 

Device SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{403aa22b-a652-4f56-9fb8-4a96e149fb54} was not migrated due to partial or ambiguous match.

Last Device Instance Id: SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{08f6db22-6258-432d-8a22-4c1cbac51755}
Class Guid: {C166523C-FE0C-4A94-A586-F1A80CFBBF3E}
Location Path: 
Migration Rank: 0xF00000000000F120
Present: false
Status: 0xC0000719

not seeing them


----------



## phiemon

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> on windows 10 events under information:
> 
> Device SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{403aa22b-a652-4f56-9fb8-4a96e149fb54} was not migrated due to partial or ambiguous match.
> 
> ...



You have to scroll all the informations until you find the PID and VID. I had yesterday the same problem.

By the way, I received the cable yesterday and I tried it with the iPad Pro.... this thing is just superb (and much better then the Apple Dongle)!!!


----------



## Galeonero (Jan 6, 2019)

Yukicore said:


> Do You have an issue when if I pause playback, then some time later when you try to resume with the in-line controls, they do not respond to play/pause? Volume keys work fine though, for me. Then, when I use the software notification for resuming the playback, volume runs back to 0, after that I can turn the volume up again.
> I have the firmware set to D, I just tried the same for another same model DAC, and it has the default firmware, not sure which, but on it, it doesn't shut down media controls after being in-active for a while, and doesn't do that volume thing. Which firmware do You use?
> 
> Edit: Just flashed the D (no pun intended) on the 2nd DAC and it has the same issue. It's like this on both players I use, AIMP and Spotify.


Hello, as you say the pause works but if you want to resume, but it just does not work on MusicHiby in Poweramp if it works.
And I never turn down the volume, always follow where I leave it. Try what you say and nothing happened. It works normally.

It may be that the pause and play button is for the music application, you could try USB Audio Player PRO, worth 8 dollars but many comment that it works and the developer listens to the problems of the users and resolves them always.


----------



## phiemon (Jan 7, 2019)

The dongle works not as I aspected: With my iPad Pro if I play a track and the track stops for many seconds I have to attach the Dongle again then if not it doesn't work.

By the way, some comparison with the NextDrive Spectra X?


----------



## Chessblitzer2017 (Jan 9, 2019)

got the D music working, thanks for help. ive owned and sold smsl idea es100 Oppo ha2 opus #11 and sony zx300.  This is currently my only dacamp and will be for a while. Its all completely subjective/sound signature preference some just cost more than others, that's the conclusion I've come too and no I'm not an audiophile but now feel like I've had some experience with what people say is great stuff. with this one you dont have too lug around an extra device, just your phone. Popup some YouTube and start banging.tart is about as good as sound as your gonna get, save yourself hundreds of bucks and is ultra portable, take it too bed and hook up too your cpu with the supplied USB extender, Checkmate. thanks Hidisz love you, if I had the same knowledge now months ago I'd have come too this conclusion and saved a lotta time and $. be watching for what else you come up with


----------



## Galeonero

phiemon said:


> The dongle works not as I aspected: With my iPad Pro if I play a track and the track stops for many seconds I have to attach the Dongle again then if not it doesn't work.
> 
> By the way, some comparison with the NextDrive Spectra X?


That's the problem of the application, it happens to me on Android with Google play music, it stops at 20 seconds. But with music hiby it works without cuts


----------



## Borghi

I am trying to get the DAC working with my phone (Essential PH1) and Tidal Music player.  I have a subscription to the high resolution option and cannot get any file to play through the DAC when I have the Tidal app set to Master or HiFi audio quality.  The sound comes through only one side and the volume is maximum or off, no in between.  I tried flashing different firmwares and none work, different headphones, different cords, etc all to no avail. The DAC does work normally with Pandora, Google Music, USB Audio Player Pro, etc.  I really want to use the native Tidal app as the layout is much more user friendly than using USBAPP and Tidal via their app.  Any ideas????


----------



## IryxBRO

Borghi said:


> I am trying to get the DAC working with my phone (Essential PH1) and Tidal Music player.  I have a subscription to the high resolution option and cannot get any file to play through the DAC when I have the Tidal app set to Master or HiFi audio quality.  The sound comes through only one side and the volume is maximum or off, no in between.  I tried flashing different firmwares and none work, different headphones, different cords, etc all to no avail. The DAC does work normally with Pandora, Google Music, USB Audio Player Pro, etc.  I really want to use the native Tidal app as the layout is much more user friendly than using USBAPP and Tidal via their app.  Any ideas????



Does it play normally with headphones connected without DAC cable?


----------



## JammingMano

Hey guys,

Just got my Sonata II Cable yesterday. DId the firmware flashing, all was good. However, whenever it came to playing any music, whether its on my phone or my laptop, there's always this very obvious hiss. I played some music off downloaded music, or on YouTube, it seems that it is always there every time there's sound playing and when there's no sound, there's no hiss.

One more thing I noticed too is that the USB C cable plug was REALLY hot after using it for a while, I wonder if that's normal.

Not so much of a good day for me.


----------



## Dobrescu George

JammingMano said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my Sonata II Cable yesterday. DId the firmware flashing, all was good. However, whenever it came to playing any music, whether its on my phone or my laptop, there's always this very obvious hiss. I played some music off downloaded music, or on YouTube, it seems that it is always there every time there's sound playing and when there's no sound, there's no hiss.
> 
> ...



Wgat are you using to get hiss? It shouldn;t be very hissy, unless your headphones / IEMs are very sensitive 

As for the heat, it is mostly normal, depending what you're connecting it to, especially if you keep it very loud


----------



## 129207 (Jan 9, 2019)

JammingMano said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my Sonata II Cable yesterday. DId the firmware flashing, all was good. However, whenever it came to playing any music, whether its on my phone or my laptop, there's always this very obvious hiss. I played some music off downloaded music, or on YouTube, it seems that it is always there every time there's sound playing and when there's no sound, there's no hiss.
> 
> ...




I complained about the exact same thing a few pages back. Mine is very hissy with my IEMs as well. I now use it once in a while with a less sensitive headphone, like my HD600. Not ideal, and kinda defeats the purpose of a portable rig. Oh well, you live and learn. Luckily it was dirt cheap. I actually ended up buying a Shanling M0 and stopped trying to mess with phone-DACs. 

EDIT: someone on the Head-Fi Facebook just commented on the Sonata:

"Sonata HD has 32 ohms output impedance. Not very good if you have sensitive IEMs."


----------



## afico

I am struggling to make my Huawei Mate 20 pro to work with it and UAPP
It works fine with Tidal and Spotify. No way with Uapp..  It gives me error as a soon as I start playing music


----------



## sodesuka

Negakinu said:


> I complained about the exact same thing a few pages back. Mine is very hissy with my IEMs as well. I now use it once in a while with a less sensitive headphone, like my HD600. Not ideal, and kinda defeats the purpose of a portable rig. Oh well, you live and learn. Luckily it was dirt cheap. I actually ended up buying a Shanling M0 and stopped trying to mess with phone-DACs.
> 
> EDIT: someone on the Head-Fi Facebook just commented on the Sonata:
> 
> "Sonata HD has 32 ohms output impedance. Not very good if you have sensitive IEMs."


Ouch, thanks for this. Was interested trying out Sonata since I've been mighty impressed by similar devices by Musiland, but not if it has hiss issues, and that output impedance... wonder if the reportedly bright signature is mostly because of impedance mismatch.


----------



## 129207

I just found out that my old Hifiman RE0's have a relatively high impedance of 64ohm, so on paper these should work well with the Sonata. Gonna give it a try tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Tanelorn

Nice review, thanks. I was looking forward to sth like this but... fir 2.5mm balanced cable..  hopefully this will follow, or is there an adapter also available as accessoire from 3.5 to 2.5?


----------



## 129207

Tanelorn said:


> Nice review, thanks. I was looking forward to sth like this but... fir 2.5mm balanced cable..  hopefully this will follow, or is there an adapter also available as accessoire from 3.5 to 2.5?



Can't you just use a 3.5 to 2.5 balanced adapter?


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 9, 2019)

Borghi said:


> I am trying to get the DAC working with my phone (Essential PH1) and Tidal Music player.  I have a subscription to the high resolution option and cannot get any file to play through the DAC when I have the Tidal app set to Master or HiFi audio quality.  The sound comes through only one side and the volume is maximum or off, no in between.  I tried flashing different firmwares and none work, different headphones, different cords, etc all to no avail. The DAC does work normally with Pandora, Google Music, USB Audio Player Pro, etc.  I really want to use the native Tidal app as the layout is much more user friendly than using USBAPP and Tidal via their app.  Any ideas????



Could be because the Sonata DAC doesn't support MQA files? You need something like the Meridian 2 for that.

This DAC works totally fine of my Essential Phone. I don't use Tidal though.


----------



## Tanelorn

Negakinu said:


> Can't you just use a 3.5 to 2.5 balanced adapter?


Yes, if there is no accessorie cable by hidisz itself I will use sth like this. But I hoped for a solution from them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Tanelorn said:


> Yes, if there is no accessorie cable by hidisz itself I will use sth like this. But I hoped for a solution from them.



Why would they supply something like that for a $30 device lol?

This tiny DAC was never supposed to support balanced output. If you want to experiment with adapters that's on you.


----------



## 129207

Tanelorn said:


> Yes, if there is no accessorie cable by hidisz itself I will use sth like this. But I hoped for a solution from them.



A cheap way to try it would be the Fiio 3.5 male to 2.5 balanced female adapter:


----------



## YZiya

Do any of you had chance to use both Sonata and Lg Hi-Fi Plus module. The price of both of them are quite close by in my country. (25 dollars)

I am planning to use the device both in my computer and also with my cell. I am a newcomer in the Hi-Fi domain.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## Borghi

IryxBRO said:


> Does it play normally with headphones connected without DAC cable?





Lifted Andreas said:


> Could be because the Sonata DAC doesn't support MQA files? You need something like the Meridian 2 for that.
> 
> This DAC works totally fine of my Essential Phone. I don't use Tidal though.



It is my understanding that Tidal MQA files should play back on any DAC (but at a lower quality).  I tried the RAZER DAC and the Essential DAC and the MQA files play fine on both of these.  I plug in the Hidizs, and I get the same loud distorted sound from one channel.  Here is an article that explaines that MQA files should play back on "non MQA" DAC's .  https://audiophilereview.com/cd-dac-digital/mqa-master-streaming-on-tidal-rules.html


----------



## Borghi

IryxBRO said:


> Does it play normally with headphones connected without DAC cable?


  How do I connect wired headphones to the Essential phone without a DAC cable?  The Essential phone does not have a headphone jack.


----------



## peter123

YZiya said:


> Do any of you had chance to use both Sonata and Lg Hi-Fi Plus module. The price of both of them are quite close by in my country. (25 dollars)
> 
> I am planning to use the device both in my computer and also with my cell. I am a newcomer in the Hi-Fi domain.
> 
> Any suggestions would be really appreciated.



I've got both and fwiw I think that the Hifi Plus module is superior  it's actually really hiid and I prefer it even over something like the Shanling M1. That being said mine is connected to a LG G5 witch makes it a hell of a DAP with streaming for very little money. If I was to buy it to pair with another phone I'd get the Sonata HD for much better form factor and still sounding very good. Just my 2c....


----------



## JammingMano

Negakinu said:


> I complained about the exact same thing a few pages back. Mine is very hissy with my IEMs as well. I now use it once in a while with a less sensitive headphone, like my HD600. Not ideal, and kinda defeats the purpose of a portable rig. Oh well, you live and learn. Luckily it was dirt cheap. I actually ended up buying a Shanling M0 and stopped trying to mess with phone-DACs.
> 
> EDIT: someone on the Head-Fi Facebook just commented on the Sonata:
> 
> "Sonata HD has 32 ohms output impedance. Not very good if you have sensitive IEMs."


I see, I see! 

I've not even thought about it having a pretty high output impedance compared to my IEMs that I usually use (Tin Audio T2s and Xiaomi QTEJ03JY).

I learnt something new today. Thanks for the information! 

I guess I'll attempt to flip this, since I'm more of a budget audio user.


----------



## YZiya

peter123 said:


> I've got both and fwiw I think that the Hifi Plus module is superior  it's actually really hiid and I prefer it even over something like the Shanling M1. That being said mine is connected to a LG G5 witch makes it a hell of a DAP with streaming for very little money. If I was to buy it to pair with another phone I'd get the Sonata HD for much better form factor and still sounding very good. Just my 2c....



Your 2c is very appreciated sir  I just want to make a small leap and then extend it after I got some experience.

I assume I can not go wrong with either of those.


----------



## peter123

YZiya said:


> I assume I can not go wrong with either of those.



I think your assumption is correct


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I actually like the Sonata HD2 so much I'm planning to sell my FiiO Q1ii that costs 3 times more lmao


----------



## Sylmar

As someone a-technical, can you just plug it in the phone and have better audio just out of the box?


----------



## phiemon (Jan 11, 2019)

Sylmar said:


> As someone a-technical, can you just plug it in the phone and have better audio just out of the box?



Yep and if you have sensible IEM just should buy the IEMatch for a further better sound.


----------



## Sylmar

phiemon said:


> Yep and if you have sensible IEM just should by the IEMatch for a further better sound.


I'll have a look into that as well. Thanks!


----------



## Aenlandril

What counts as sensitive IEMs? Is 16ohm considered sensitive? Will I get hiss with them?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Aenlandril said:


> What counts as sensitive IEMs? Is 16ohm considered sensitive? Will I get hiss with them?



Certain IEMs are more sensitive to hiss than others, regardless of their impedance. For example, IE800 is quoted at 16 OHMs, but it is not sentisitive to hiss at all, while Ie8, from the same company, is incredibly sensitive to hiss


----------



## ktks1

Purchased this during the holiday season for around $25 and have been enjoying them with my 1more triple driver over ears. But, even with pure music FW flashed, Poweramp shows that my Pixel 2 XL limits the sample rate to 48kHz! Is this a known issue with Pixel 2 XL or does it have something to do with the Sonata HD that I received? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Navanod

ktks1 said:


> Purchased this during the holiday season for around $25 and have been enjoying them with my 1more triple driver over ears. But, even with pure music FW flashed, Poweramp shows that my Pixel 2 XL limits the sample rate to 48kHz! Is this a known issue with Pixel 2 XL or does it have something to do with the Sonata HD that I received? Any advice would be helpful.



I'm using Pixel 2 XL and have no issues. I believe it is more of a Poweramp issue. I switched to Neutron player because of previous issues with the Pixel dongle that only Neutron could get around (the max hardware gain issue) and now it's doing great with the Sonata, all the way up to 96kHz.
I could even squeeze more power and quality out of the Sonata if I use the same trick that was used on the Pixel dongle.
Try Neutron player trial and see if it works since it free


----------



## Nolbert0

Quick question:

Does this thing have any latency issues when used with either phone or PC in any of the firmwares? Wondering how usable it is to watch videos...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nolbert0 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Does this thing have any latency issues when used with either phone or PC in any of the firmwares? Wondering how usable it is to watch videos...



I haven't noticed any so far (?)


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

No delay. Get this thing, it sounds better then the oppo ha2 and es100 which I owned.


----------



## ktks1

Navanod said:


> I'm using Pixel 2 XL and have no issues. I believe it is more of a Poweramp issue. I switched to Neutron player because of previous issues with the Pixel dongle that only Neutron could get around (the max hardware gain issue) and now it's doing great with the Sonata, all the way up to 96kHz.
> I could even squeeze more power and quality out of the Sonata if I use the same trick that was used on the Pixel dongle.
> Try Neutron player trial and see if it works since it free


I did try neutron and even that detects the audio hardware supporting frequency of 44100 Hz. I know that I can manually set it in the frequency option which is separate. But my question remains the same, why does pixel show supported freq of 44.1kHz. (For reference, I checked with my friend's OnePlus 3T and it shows 96kHz)


----------



## Leo-rume

ktks1 said:


> Purchased this during the holiday season for around $25 and have been enjoying them with my 1more triple driver over ears. But, even with pure music FW flashed, Poweramp shows that my Pixel 2 XL limits the sample rate to 48kHz! Is this a known issue with Pixel 2 XL or does it have something to do with the Sonata HD that I received? Any advice would be helpful.


What version of Poweramp are you using if I may ask. If its not version 3, get that from the google playstore as it is the version supporting high res output up to 192khz, although I think it is only currently available as a beta app, I've been using it a while now without any issues. Just get it and go to "settings" > "audio" > "output", then select " high res output", click on the settings icon there and select desired sample rate.


----------



## Nolbert0

Dobrescu George said:


> I haven't noticed any so far (?)



Thanks for the quick reply. I tried watching a movie using the Shanling M0 on a laptop but the latency was horrific. Never again. Looking at this for general casual laptop use.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nolbert0 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I tried watching a movie using the Shanling M0 on a laptop but the latency was horrific. Never again. Looking at this for general casual laptop use.



I see... I haven't noticed any serious delays with Sonata HD DAC. Maybe someone else can chime in, if they used it more for videos and gaming  

@IryxBRO Have you tested it?


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 14, 2019)

Nolbert0 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I tried watching a movie using the Shanling M0 on a laptop but the latency was horrific. Never again. Looking at this for general casual laptop use.



It works great for that purpose, just flash the pure music firmware then set to 24bit/192khz in Windows audio settings and you're good to go.

I even use it as my audio output for games and this DAC has some good positional cues as well. No delay or lag. Apparently there's also ASIO drivers that work with this DAC but I found them to be lagging out my animations in Foobar. 

The only niggly thing I found is that if you leave it plugged in and turn your laptop off, when you turn it back on again you'll have to unplug the DAC and plug it back in. Otherwise Windows won't put the sound through it. It's not a biggie for me, but I can see how this might annoy someone else.


----------



## phiemon

Dobrescu George said:


> I see... I haven't noticed any serious delays with Sonata HD DAC. Maybe someone else can chime in, if they used it more for videos and gaming
> 
> @IryxBRO Have you tested it?



I use it for gaming and no delays here.


----------



## IryxBRO

Dobrescu George said:


> I see... I haven't noticed any serious delays with Sonata HD DAC. Maybe someone else can chime in, if they used it more for videos and gaming
> 
> @IryxBRO Have you tested it?



Tested. No delay. At least no significant and obvious delay.


----------



## Nolbert0

Thanks for all the input. 

Awww shucks... It looks like I have to buy ANOTHER dac! I might have to start selling some of these things before too long because it's starting to pile up a bit. Damn me and this hobby, lol.


----------



## j0p3Y

I have a xDuoo X3 (Rockboxed) and am quite intrigued by this little device, the Sonata.
Would you advise me to buy it to add to my Pocophone F1?
I'm not sure my xDuoo X3 does all the 24bit 192kHz things right, as much I've read about what's on paper about the thing, and what's really put through (by Rockbox).
Like to hear your advice.. a no brainer (for the money, 20USD)?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

j0p3Y said:


> I have a xDuoo X3 (Rockboxed) and am quite intrigued by this little device, the Sonata.
> Would you advise me to buy it to add to my Pocophone F1?
> I'm not sure my xDuoo X3 does all the 24bit 192kHz things right, as much I've read about what's on paper about the thing, and what's really put through (by Rockbox).
> Like to hear your advice.. a no brainer (for the money, 20USD)?



It's a no brainer if you have a specific use in mind, sure.

It should work out of the box without any issues with the Poco F1, but then if you want higher res you will have to flash the pure music firmware. Be aware if you do that then you'll loose the capability of using the headset mic for calls and such.

I'm not sure how it would compare to the xDuoo tbh, never owned one.


----------



## j0p3Y

Lifted Andreas said:


> It's a no brainer if you have a specific use in mind, sure.
> 
> It should work out of the box without any issues with the Poco F1, but then if you want higher res you will have to flash the pure music firmware. Be aware if you do that then you'll loose the capability of using the headset mic for calls and such.
> 
> I'm not sure how it would compare to the xDuoo tbh, never owned one.


Thank you; I read about the firmware, I certainly would flash to D firmware. What Android App would you advise that's most useful with this device (VOL, Mixer, 192kHz, 24bit etc)?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

j0p3Y said:


> Thank you; I read about the firmware, I certainly would flash to D firmware. What Android App would you advise that's most useful with this device (VOL, Mixer, 192kHz, 24bit etc)?



The general consensus seems to be either Neutrino, PowerAMP or the Hiby Music app. Always set output to 24bit/192khz.


----------



## Nolbert0

Lifted Andreas said:


> The general consensus seems to be either Neutrino, PowerAMP or the Hiby Music app. Always set output to 24bit/192khz.



why not keep it at the original sample rate of the recording? Seems a little unnecessary for anything 24/96 and below, no?
IIRC PowerAmp defaults at 192 which I found annoying for redbook when I plugged a Mojo into an Android a few years ago. Things may have changed by now but dunno.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Nolbert0 said:


> why not keep it at the original sample rate of the recording? Seems a little unnecessary for anything 24/96 and below, no?
> IIRC PowerAmp defaults at 192 which I found annoying for redbook when I plugged a Mojo into an Android a few years ago. Things may have changed by now but dunno.



From my experience there is no harm to set it to max available, only really need to reduce it if you have issues with playback.


----------



## j0p3Y

Lifted Andreas said:


> The general consensus seems to be either Neutrino, PowerAMP or the Hiby Music app. Always set output to 24bit/192khz.


You mean Neutron Music Player I guess..
I read something about a risk of high pitched spikes through this kind of equipment. Any experience with that?


----------



## DaniRojo

Negakinu said:


> No one else noticing obvious hiss/white noise while using the Sonata? I recently bought it and can't un-hear it. Whenever I start a Spotify track, the hiss hits me in the face like a noisy sledgehammer.


I received mine yesterday and updated it with the pure sound firmware. Neither Tidal in high quality nor FLAC files played through HiBy Player make me hear noise at all. I can notice a little less clarity with non-lossless files though, but it's a great little device anyway, specially for the price.


----------



## j0p3Y

DaniRojo said:


> I received mine yesterday and updated it with the pure sound firmware. Neither Tidal in high quality nor FLAC files played through HiBy Player make me hear noise at all. I can notice a little less clarity with non-lossless files though, but it's a great little device anyway, specially for the price.


Maybe he is on antihypertensive medication? That offers you free hiss


----------



## 129207

DaniRojo said:


> I received mine yesterday and updated it with the pure sound firmware. Neither Tidal in high quality nor FLAC files played through HiBy Player make me hear noise at all. I can notice a little less clarity with non-lossless files though, but it's a great little device anyway, specially for the price.



This turned out to be an impedance issue. The Sonata has an output impedance of 32ohm, which is way too high for sensitive IEMs.


----------



## phiemon

Negakinu said:


> This turned out to be an impedance issue. The Sonata has an output impedance of 32ohm, which is way too high for sensitive IEMs.



Just buy the IEMatch for this issue. I use it with the Campfire Andromeda and it works very good.


----------



## 129207

phiemon said:


> Just buy the IEMatch for this issue. I use it with the Campfire Andromeda and it works very good.



Buying a $50 attenuator to make a $25 DAC cable work with cheap chi-fi IEMs makes no sense, to me. I have other DACs that work fine with every IEM I throw at it. The only reason I bought the Sonata was because it seemed like such a low-profile option for my phone. 

I'm not saying it's a bad product. It just doesn't do what I need it to do, and that is making the audio coming out of my phone sound better through my IEMs.


----------



## phiemon

Negakinu said:


> Buying a $50 attenuator to make a $25 DAC cable work with cheap chi-fi IEMs makes no sense, to me. I have other DACs that work fine with every IEM I throw at it. The only reason I bought the Sonata was because it seemed like such a low-profile option for my phone.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad product. It just doesn't do what I need it to do, and that is making the audio coming out of my phone sound better through my IEMs.



Which small DACs make the job of the IEMatch? 
The NextDrive Spectra X has the same issue of the Sonata.


----------



## 129207 (Jan 16, 2019)

phiemon said:


> Which small DACs make the job of the IEMatch?
> The NextDrive Spectra X has the same issue of the Sonata.



If I would buy the IEM Match, hook it up to the Sonata and hook all that up to my phone, I wouldn't have a low-profile solution. It would be just a bunch adapters and cables attached to my phone's usb-c port. It might sound great, because the IEM Match would get rid of the hiss, but it wouldn't be an all-in-one, super low profile solution.

I have a Stoner Acoustics UD110, for example, that doesn't hiss with my IEMs on my phone, but it requires a USB-C to USB OTG adapter to work and looks ridiculous.

Ergo, the conclusion; there is currently no all-in-one solution as low profile and easy as the Sonata that works with most of my IEMs, and I have mostly very sensitive IEMs.

I'm not looking for a solution to this anymore, by the way. I bought a Shanling M0 and gave up on phone audio. Totally content now.  When I feel like I HAVE TO use my phone for music, I just hook it up to my oDAC and Headstage Arrow amp. No hiss, super bulky, looks ridiculous but it sounds great.

EDIT: if you read through this entire thread, you'll see I'm not the only one that bumped into hiss/white noise issues with the Sonata. If you don't experience them, it means you either don't hear the hiss or your IEMs/headphones aren't too sensitive. This means the Sonata works great for you. I wish I could say the same.


----------



## phiemon

Negakinu said:


> If I would buy the IEM Match, hook it up to the Sonata and hook all that up to my phone, I wouldn't have a low-profile solution. It would be just a bunch adapters and cables attached to my phone's usb-c port. It might sound great, because the IEM Match would get rid of the hiss, but it wouldn't be an all-in-one, super low profile solution.
> 
> I have a Stoner Acoustics UD110, for example, that doesn't hiss with my IEMs on my phone, but it requires a USB-C to USB OTG adapter to work and looks ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Do the Shanling M0 sounds better than the Sonata? 
I would use a dedicated player IF it were small enough.


----------



## 129207

phiemon said:


> Do the Shanling M0 sounds better than the Sonata?
> I would use a dedicated player IF it were small enough.



It sounds A LOT better to me, because it doesn't hiss at all.


----------



## phiemon

Negakinu said:


> It sounds A LOT better to me, because it doesn't hiss at all.



Here there is a review in which the Andromeda is mentioned: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shanling-m0.23172/reviews

Now, I'm curious to try the Shanling M0.


----------



## ktks1

Leo-rume said:


> What version of Poweramp are you using if I may ask. If its not version 3, get that from the google playstore as it is the version supporting high res output up to 192khz, although I think it is only currently available as a beta app, I've been using it a while now without any issues. Just get it and go to "settings" > "audio" > "output", then select " high res output", click on the settings icon there and select desired sample rate.


Mine is a trial version of Poweramp (Build 816). I am aware of changing the sample rate in settings menu. But my question was "When I go to OpenSL ES Hi-Res Output and open USB DAC settings, the second section where Sample Rate is present shows Selected: 192kHz Actual: 44.1kHz.
Isn't 44.1 kHz, the native sample rate? Also, is that the maximum my device supports irrespective of what we choose in the app? Sorry, too many questions since I'm a newbie into high-res audio


----------



## peter123 (Jan 16, 2019)

Negakinu said:


> This turned out to be an impedance issue. The Sonata has an output impedance of 32ohm, which is way too high for sensitive IEMs.



Whats the source for that statement on the impedance?

Edit: my guess is also that the hiss comes from Android (which is notoriously bad for audio) as I, and many others, get no hiss with it.


----------



## 129207

peter123 said:


> Whats the source for that statement on the impedance?
> 
> Edit: my guess is also that the hiss comes from Android (which is notoriously bad for audio) as I, and many others, get no hiss with it.



Someone on the Head-Fi facebook page measured its output impedance with an oscilloscope. If Android is the problem, and you're not noticing any hiss, do you have any sensitive IEMs that you can try on it? For example, a pair that has less than 16ohm. If you play a Spotify track using that IEM, the hiss should be directly audible when you start playing a track. It's easy to notice when the track starts out quietly, like with a lot of classical music. If you don't notice this, could you tell me which version of android and which phone you're using?


----------



## peter123

Negakinu said:


> Someone on the Head-Fi facebook page measured its output impedance with an oscilloscope. If Android is the problem, and you're not noticing any hiss, do you have any sensitive IEMs that you can try on it? For example, a pair that has less than 16ohm. If you play a Spotify track using that IEM, the hiss should be directly audible when you start playing a track. It's easy to notice when the track starts out quietly, like with a lot of classical music. If you don't notice this, could you tell me which version of android and which phone you're using?



I'm using a Galaxy S8 on Android 8.0.0 and I do not hear any hiss with any of my IEM's (several of them are very sensitive). 

Given how well the Sonata HD pair with multi BA IEM's without changing the sound I'm also sceptical about that measurement.


----------



## civciv (Jan 18, 2019)

I have ordered this DAC from Hidizs on 23 November and it has never arrived to me. They sent it to a wrong address and returned to them on 25 December. Since then, they have not refunded. I have contacted with Hidizs several times but they do not respond. Today I have reported this issue to my bank and opened a file.

Think twice, when you buy from Hidizs. Their CS is beyond terrible.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 18, 2019)

civciv said:


> I have ordered this DAC from Hidizs on 23 November and it has never arrived to me. They sent it to a wrong address and returned to them on 25 December. Since then, they have not refunded. I have contacted with Hidizs several times but they do not respond. Today I have reported this issue to my bank and opened a file.
> 
> Think twice, when you buy from Hidizs. Their CS is beyond terrible.



Contact them on Facebook, they have always replied to me on there. I've had no issues with them being silent or whatever. Also, I've been following them for a while, you're the first person to complain about bad customer service. I hope you manage to get it sorted though.


----------



## phiemon

I have the big problem with the Sonata that, if I connect it to the iPhone, iPad or PC… to any source, the volume gets from self to the highest level and I cannot lower it. Sometime it is also not recognized from the source. I have the Firmware_D. Any solution? I'm the only one with this issues?


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 18, 2019)

phiemon said:


> I have the big problem with the Sonata that, if I connect it to the iPhone, iPad or PC… to any source, the volume gets from self to the highest level and I cannot lower it. Sometime it is also not recognized from the source. I have the Firmware_D. Any solution? I'm the only one with this issues?



Yes, I use it with my laptop primarily and I have to unplug and plug the Sonata in again after restarting because otherwise Windows doesn't detect the device. I think this is normal, the only AMP this doesn't happen with is the FiiO K1. This is just to do with how the Windows plug and play drivers work. 

For volume you have to use your PC volume slider, it will be on full everytime you connect the device.


----------



## phiemon

Lifted Andreas said:


> Yes, I use it with my laptop primarily and I have to unplug and plug the Sonata in again after restarting because otherwise Windows doesn't detect the device. I think this is normal, the only AMP this doesn't happen with is the FiiO K1. This is just to do with how the Windows plug and play drivers work.
> 
> For volume you have to use your PC volume slider, it will be on full everytime you connect the device.



Thank for reply.

It is normal for this product but not in general since I never had such a problem with other dacs.

Another question: Would it be soundly better to higher the volume on the Sonata only, on the source (PC, Hi-Fi) only or on both, for example half-half?


----------



## civciv

Lifted Andreas said:


> Contact them on Facebook, they have always replied to me on there. I've had no issues with them being silent or whatever. Also, I've been following them for a while, you're the first person to complain about bad customer service. I hope you manage to get it sorted though.



I have contacted them via email (hello@hidizs.net). They have always replied me 2-3 days later after my e-mails. Their last reply was on 9 January. I have sent 3 e-mails since then but no reply. 
I'll contact them via Facebook also. Hope they will solve my problem.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

phiemon said:


> Thank for reply.
> 
> It is normal for this product but not in general since I never had such a problem with other dacs.
> 
> Another question: Would it be soundly better to higher the volume on the Sonata only, on the source (PC, Hi-Fi) only or on both, for example half-half?



Weirdly it happens on my FiiO Q1ii and Sonata HD, but not FiiO K1. Pretty sure Windows is to blame for this.

Sonata doesn't have volume control, so you just use the source for that.


----------



## phiemon

Lifted Andreas said:


> Weirdly it happens on my FiiO Q1ii and Sonata HD, but not FiiO K1. Pretty sure Windows is to blame for this.
> 
> Sonata doesn't have volume control, so you just use the source for that.



You're right, sorry!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

civciv said:


> I have contacted them via email (hello@hidizs.net). They have always replied me 2-3 days later after my e-mails. Their last reply was on 9 January. I have sent 3 e-mails since then but no reply.
> I'll contact them via Facebook also. Hope they will solve my problem.



I've only ever spoken to them via Facebook, and they've replied every time. Even when I asked them to confirm which DAC chip is used in the Sonata HD2. 

Hope you manage to get a refund or get them to send you another to the right address.


----------



## j0p3Y

Negakinu said:


> It sounds A LOT better to me, because it doesn't hiss at all.


Damn, I have a Sonata on the way to The Netherlands. Just because AartJan advised positively on it I was triggered, actually was thinking of buying the Shanling M0 to replace my xDuoo X3.... We will see how the Sonata fares with my Pocophone F1


----------



## man47

[QUOTE = "JammingMano, post: 14707002, miembro: 507207"] Hola chicos,

Acabo de recibir mi Sonata II Cable ayer. DId el parpadeo del firmware, todo estuvo bien. Sin embargo, cuando se trata de reproducir música, ya sea en mi teléfono o en mi computadora portátil, siempre hay un silbido muy obvio. Reproduje algo de música descargada, o en YouTube, parece que siempre está ahí cada vez que se reproduce sonido y cuando no hay sonido, no hay silbido.

Otra cosa que también noté es que el enchufe del cable USB C estaba REALMENTE caliente después de usarlo por un tiempo, me pregunto si eso es normal.

No es un buen día para mí. : frunciendo el ceño2:[/CITAR]


Tengo el mismo problema. Me contacté con Hidizs hace dos semanas y todavía espero una respuesta. Creo que mi unidad está defectuosa


----------



## Lifted Andreas

@man47

Hello, this is an English forum. 

Please use Google translate if you need to.


----------



## man47

Lifted Andreas said:


> @man47
> 
> Hello, this is an English forum.
> 
> Please use Google translate if you need to.




Sorry, it was a mistake


----------



## man47

JammingMano said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my Sonata II Cable yesterday. DId the firmware flashing, all was good. However, whenever it came to playing any music, whether its on my phone or my laptop, there's always this very obvious hiss. I played some music off downloaded music, or on YouTube, it seems that it is always there every time there's sound playing and when there's no sound, there's no hiss.
> 
> ...




I have the same problem. I contacted Hidizs two weeks ago and I still await an answer. I think my unit is defective


----------



## Mnie88

Hello 

I am having trouble updating the FW on my sonata. Anyone else experienced this? 
Trying to flash it to HD-D pure music: 
EPROM can't be written - USB drive not found. 
Though Windows do show both the usb connected and recognized as audio output "sonata HD".  

Tried two pc's, multiple connections and both usb 2.0 and 3.0, with identical result.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mnie88 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am having trouble updating the FW on my sonata. Anyone else experienced this?
> Trying to flash it to HD-D pure music:
> ...



Did you follow the instructions here? - https://www.hidizs.net/blogs/news/h...with-hi-res-sound-with-sonata-hd-dac-cable-ii

Specifically where it says:

*How to easily flash the firmware to get the best audio for your devices :*


*Download the firmware SONATA _HD-D_Pure music *and unzip it.


Connect the *Sonata Cable HD DAC* to your *PC*


Run *SONATA _HD-D_Pure music.exe*


Wait that it shows the VID and PID of your device then click on *flash.*


If it says that the device is not found after you clicked on flash, it means that the VID and PID of your device are wrong. Go to your *device driver* and go to *properties*, find your device information and you should be able to find the VID & PID. Enter them into the corresponding fields on the software and click on *flash*, it should restart the flashing process and will notify you when it’s done.


*Now enjoy your HD audio music!*

*Note:* If you have just flashed to "D" mode - go to device properties and set the quality to max 24bit|192kHz. When connecting to Android smartphones, *we recommend you to use the HibyMusic app to send the music to your Sonata HD DAC cable*. The reason is that it will easily recognize the device and act similarly as Windows with Foobar2000 and Wasapi.

That should help. I had the same issue.


----------



## Mnie88

Lifted Andreas said:


> Did you follow the instructions here? - https://www.hidizs.net/blogs/news/h...with-hi-res-sound-with-sonata-hd-dac-cable-ii
> 
> Specifically where it says:
> 
> ...



You sir! Thank you very much. 4th step was where I "went wrong" / missed. 
Now it is working in "HD" 24/192 on windows. Capable little thing.


----------



## civciv (Jan 22, 2019)

Lifted Andreas said:


> Contact them on Facebook, they have always replied to me on there. I've had no issues with them being silent or whatever. Also, I've been following them for a while, you're the first person to complain about bad customer service. I hope you manage to get it sorted though.



I have contacted them also on Facebook last Friday and still no answer.

They look like unwilling to refund. What kind of a company is this, I can't understand.

Today I have reported this fraud to my credit card issuer.

I will never ever buy any of Hidizs' products.


----------



## SEalexis (Jan 24, 2019)

solutions to the high output impedance? (I've got 14 ohms iems)


----------



## 129207

SEalexis said:


> solutions to the high output impedance? (I've got 14 ohms iems)



Use less sensitive headphones or invest in an iFi IEMatch. Those two options seem to be the general concensus.


----------



## phiemon

Negakinu said:


> Use less sensitive headphones or invest in an iFi IEMatch. Those two options seem to be the general concensus.



I can just recommend this with the Sonata!


----------



## kurcatovium

Just a stupid question. Can I connect this to PC and use it with SHP9500 & V-Moda BoomPro combo with both audio and mic working in Windows? My onboard audio is pretty terrible...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mnie88 said:


> You sir! Thank you very much. 4th step was where I "went wrong" / missed.
> Now it is working in "HD" 24/192 on windows. Capable little thing.



No problem at all, glad I could help!  

Enjoy the amazing sound this tiny DAC produces. 




civciv said:


> I have contacted them also on Facebook last Friday and still no answer.
> 
> They look like unwilling to refund. What kind of a company is this, I can't understand.
> 
> ...



You must be the first person they're neglecting, I've not had any issues communicating with them via Facebook messenger. 

They replied to me regarding the DAC chip question within a day or two. 




phiemon said:


> I can just recommend this with the Sonata!



It's an expensive solution though, considering Sonata is half the price of IEMatch.




kurcatovium said:


> Just a stupid question. Can I connect this to PC and use it with SHP9500 & V-Moda BoomPro combo with both audio and mic working in Windows? My onboard audio is pretty terrible...



Yes you can, when I first got the device I plugged it into my laptop out of the box and I had a Sonata HD microphone device show up. Keep in mind you won't be able to use the Pure Music firmware which means no 24bit/192khz setting. You have to stay on either firmware A or B.


----------



## nihontoman

Hello friends, is this Hiss Issue plaguing both the I and II versions or is it only on the II version? There is this Tempotec Sonata HD, which just looks like the rebranded hidizs MK I and I'm willing to take the plunge, if it does not hiss


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nihontoman said:


> Hello friends, is this Hiss Issue plaguing both the I and II versions or is it only on the II version? There is this Tempotec Sonata HD, which just looks like the rebranded hidizs MK I and I'm willing to take the plunge, if it does not hiss



I'm not hearing any hiss with the HDII, don't know what kind of earphones you're planning to use it with but for this kind of price you might as well try it? It's not like you're spending $60 on a DAC or something lol


----------



## 129207

nihontoman said:


> Hello friends, is this Hiss Issue plaguing both the I and II versions or is it only on the II version? There is this Tempotec Sonata HD, which just looks like the rebranded hidizs MK I and I'm willing to take the plunge, if it does not hiss



I have the Tempotec, not the Hidizs, and mine is hissy with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Mellowship

Lifted Andreas said:


> I'm not hearing any hiss with the HDII, don't know what kind of earphones you're planning to use it with but for this kind of price you might as well try it? It's not like you're spending $60 on a DAC or something lol



No hiss also for me with the HD mk2 firmw.D. Even with KZ ZS5v1. 
Right now I'm using the Sabaj D1, an old DAC with the PCM2704, and my KZ AS10, and it hisses like crazy, but the sound has those great dynamics of the primitive 2704 chip.


----------



## 129207 (Jan 25, 2019)

Mellowship said:


> No hiss also for me with the HD mk2 firmw.D. Even with KZ ZS5v1.
> Right now I'm using the Sabaj D1, an old DAC with the PCM2704, and my KZ AS10, and it hisses like crazy, but the sound has those great dynamics of the primitive 2704 chip.



I have the Tempotec running on firmware D, and my AS10 are hissy. A previous post mentioned that it could be an Android issue, but I've tried it on three phones so far (two with Android 7, one with Android 8) and the hiss doesn't disappear. I can hear it in Youtube, Spotify and Tidal. Haven't tried it in a dedicated local player, like Neutron or something alike.

Maybe it's just the Tempotec version, and not the Hidizs?

EDIT: It's definitely an impedance issue. When I try a headphone or IEM with an impedance over 32ohm, there's way less audible hiss.


----------



## Mellowship

Negakinu said:


> I have the Tempotec running on firmware D, and my AS10 are hissy. A previous post mentioned that it could be an Android issue, but I've tried it on three phones so far (two with Android 7, one with Android 8) and the hiss doesn't disappear. I can hear it in Youtube, Spotify and Tidal. Haven't tried it in a dedicated local player, like Neutron or something alike.
> 
> Maybe it's just the Tempotec version, and not the Hidizs?
> 
> EDIT: It's definitely an impedance issue. When I try a headphone or IEM with an impedance over 32ohm, there's way less audible hiss.



I just tried the AS10 with the Hidizs on Honor 8 / Android 8 using Spotify (highest quality streaming) and I ear no perceptible hiss. 
Could be my ageing ears that are starting to get less sensible to high frequency - low amplitude sounds?! How old are you, if I may ask?


----------



## 129207

Mellowship said:


> I just tried the AS10 with the Hidizs on Honor 8 / Android 8 using Spotify (highest quality streaming) and I ear no perceptible hiss.
> Could be my ageing ears that are starting to get less sensible to high frequency - low amplitude sounds?! How old are you, if I may ask?



I'm 35, but I wouldn't call my hearing perfect. I have some hearing damage from spending years on stage. Lost some upper frequencies, nothing dramatic though.


----------



## Mellowship

Negakinu said:


> I'm 35, but I wouldn't call my hearing perfect. I have some hearing damage from spending years on stage. Lost some upper frequencies, nothing dramatic though.


Less than two months to 40 here... 

I guess the hissing problem might be due to the Hidizs/Tempotec themselves. Maybe some batches have a different DAC ?! I guess I was lucky with mine.


----------



## peter123

Negakinu said:


> I have the Tempotec running on firmware D, and my AS10 are hissy. A previous post mentioned that it could be an Android issue, but I've tried it on three phones so far (two with Android 7, one with Android 8) and the hiss doesn't disappear. I can hear it in Youtube, Spotify and Tidal. Haven't tried it in a dedicated local player, like Neutron or something alike.
> 
> Maybe it's just the Tempotec version, and not the Hidizs?
> 
> EDIT: It's definitely an impedance issue. When I try a headphone or IEM with an impedance over 32ohm, there's way less audible hiss.



What do you mean by it's an impedance issue? 

Of course IEM's/headphones with higher impedance is less prone to hissing, this is always the case as they're harder to drive.....


----------



## RiflemanFirst

I bought one of these the other day for the fun of it. I did a quick functional check with the original firmware then flashed the D firmware on it. It seems to drive my TH-X00, HD598 SE, and various earbuds with plenty of juice to spare. It drives my HD660S with just a bit extra headroom. Sound maybe a bit on the bright side overall compared to my Modi Multibit & Magni 3 stack, but still pleasant to listen to. Overall it seems like a good value for the money, but it definitely isn't perfect. See below.

My nitpicks:
1.) The volume adjustment is stuck to 6.0 dB steps via Windows. Range is -42.0 dB up to 0.0 dB. This makes finding the "sweet spot" for your ears a bit difficult unless you have a secondary method of adjusting volume. I was able to get around this by using the volume adjustment within Tidal or Foobar2000 to fine tune to the proper level. Seems like there is a bit more granularity to the volume adjustment via my Android phone.

2.) I get some clicking & popping when starting music tracks or when skipping to different parts of a track regardless of using Tidal or Foobar2000 on my Windows machines and to a slightly lesser degree on my Android phone.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

So, I've been enjoying using this device. Its been running great on the Pure Music firmware.

However, recently I realised that my built-in microphone sucks in my laptop so I decided to flash the "C firmware" which is focused on music but still supposed to allow the microphone to work. So I flashed the firmware properly, and realised that the mic shows up in Windows Devices but does not work... just silence! I tried everything.

However I then flashed the "A - Focused on Calls firmware" and voila, mic is working with my laptop now but of course max I can have for audio is 24bit/48000khz.

Can anyone try to confirm this issue for me on their device too? Just flash the "C firmware" and see if the microphone is working with your PC.


----------



## Mnie88

Hello All 

After flashing to firmware D (pure music), I cannot get it to work on my Mate 10 Pro (Android - latest emui). 
Do any of you know of a solution, other then downgrading the Sonata ?


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Mnie88 said:


> Hello All
> 
> After flashing to firmware D (pure music), I cannot get it to work on my Mate 10 Pro (Android - latest emui).
> Do any of you know of a solution, other then downgrading the Sonata ?



No sound at all or just no microphone?


----------



## Mnie88

No sound at all, just a clipping sound when I connect it, and then nothing.


----------



## Mnie88

RiflemanFirst said:


> No sound at all or just no microphone?



No sound at all, just a clipping sound when I connect it, and then nothing.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Mnie88 said:


> No sound at all, just a clipping sound when I connect it, and then nothing.



Does it still work on whichever machine you flashed the firmware with? Mine works on both my Windows machines and my Android Phone after updating to the D firmware. You may need to go into the USB settings on your Mate 10 and make sure the phone is still powering or "charging" the Sonata HD.


----------



## Mnie88

RiflemanFirst said:


> Does it still work on whichever machine you flashed the firmware with? Mine works on both my Windows machines and my Android Phone after updating to the D firmware. You may need to go into the USB settings on your Mate 10 and make sure the phone is still powering or "charging" the Sonata HD.


Still work on Windows 10, but not on android. It automatically change to power usb device (cant change that, despite developer settings). And just tried with my other usb dac VE Odessy, and it works on the phone.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Mnie88 said:


> Still work on Windows 10, but not on android. It automatically change to power usb device (cant change that, despite developer settings). And just tried with my other usb dac VE Odessy, and it works on the phone.



It is possible that the D firmware doesn't play nice with your phone for whatever reason. Maybe you can try flashing the A or C firmware to see if it makes a difference. Either way, the Sonata HD should work fine as an audio output device with the D firmware on your phone. Not sure what else to try other than contacting HIDIZS for support.


----------



## Mellowship

Mnie88 said:


> Hello All
> 
> After flashing to firmware D (pure music), I cannot get it to work on my Mate 10 Pro (Android - latest emui).
> Do any of you know of a solution, other then downgrading the Sonata ?


If your developer options are activated, try resetting them and then try the sonata. Plug it in and fiddle with the usb options under the developer menu.
If this doesn't work, I guess the mate 10 pro is not compatible with d mode...


----------



## Mnie88

RiflemanFirst said:


> It is possible that the D firmware doesn't play nice with your phone for whatever reason. Maybe you can try flashing the A or C firmware to see if it makes a difference. Either way, the Sonata HD should work fine as an audio output device with the D firmware on your phone. Not sure what else to try other than contacting HIDIZS for support.


Yes, probably something with the phone not working with that specific firmware. Have send Hidizs a message, otherwise will downgrade firmware. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tacit

There is another firmware lower on the page than A, C, D firmwares, called Hidizs Sonata HD DAC Cable_V2.0. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tacit said:


> There is another firmware lower on the page than A, C, D firmwares, called Hidizs Sonata HD DAC Cable_V2.0. Does anyone know what it is?



Yeah they're just the ASIO drivers.


----------



## tacit

Thank you very much!


----------



## j0p3Y

Lifted Andreas said:


> Yeah they're just the ASIO drivers.


When I have a completely new Tempotec Sonata, I don't know what firmware it is on.
Is it advised to install this ASIO-driver (V2) to be sure the device is on V2-driver software?
And after that, another flash to install one of the A, C or D firmwares?

Or is it that firmware is overwritten completely every time you flash? So an immediate flash to A, C or D firmware is sufficiënt?


----------



## phiemon

I have many problems with the Sonata:

– the sound pops-up if I change the volume level or track.
– sometime the volume goes immediately high if I plug-in the Sonata.
– sometime I have to plug-out and plug-in the Sonata again in order to make it work.

Is all that "normal"? I've the Firmware D.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

phiemon said:


> I have many problems with the Sonata:
> 
> – the sound pops-up if I change the volume level or track.
> – sometime the volume goes immediately high if I plug-in the Sonata.
> ...



I have encountered these issues as well. Also using the D firmware. I have returned mine for a replacement to see if it was defective and should have the new one tonight.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

j0p3Y said:


> When I have a completely new Tempotec Sonata, I don't know what firmware it is on.
> Is it advised to install this ASIO-driver (V2) to be sure the device is on V2-driver software?
> And after that, another flash to install one of the A, C or D firmwares?
> 
> Or is it that firmware is overwritten completely every time you flash? So an immediate flash to A, C or D firmware is sufficiënt?



Just flash the firmware you want. The ASIO drivers are obsolete, and don't work very well anyways. 

My Sonata HDII came with A firmware installed as default.


----------



## phiemon

RiflemanFirst said:


> I have encountered these issues as well. Also using the D firmware. I have returned mine for a replacement to see if it was defective and should have the new one tonight.



Please report back if the new one is good.

Anyway, that Sonata Cable sounds to me better than the NextDrive Spectra.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

phiemon said:


> Please report back if the new one is good.
> 
> Anyway, that Sonata Cable sounds to me better than the NextDrive Spectra.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

phiemon said:


> Please report back if the new one is good.
> 
> Anyway, that Sonata Cable sounds to me better than the NextDrive Spectra.



The replacement arrived a few hours earlier than expected. Kudos to Amazon for that. Unfortunately the replacement unit behaves/sounds exactly the same as the first one. I'll probably just return the replacement for a refund. I bought it mostly for fun and to see what it is capable of. While it can drive all of my headphones with some headroom to spare, I have no use for a DAC/amp that doesn't output clean, artifact free sound.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

RiflemanFirst said:


> The replacement arrived a few hours earlier than expected. Kudos to Amazon for that. Unfortunately the replacement unit behaves/sounds exactly the same as the first one. I'll probably just return the replacement for a refund. I bought it mostly for fun and to see what it is capable of. While it can drive all of my headphones with some headroom to spare, I have no use for a DAC/amp that doesn't output clean, artifact free sound.



I really have a feeling it might be your sources and not the DAC itself. 

I don't get any artifacts with my unit with any of my sources.


----------



## phiemon

Lifted Andreas said:


> I really have a feeling it might be your sources and not the DAC itself.
> 
> I don't get any artifacts with my unit with any of my sources.



I have the same problem with the iPad Pro, the PC and the iPhone (via Lightning USB Adapter)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

phiemon said:


> I have the same problem with the iPad Pro, the PC and the iPhone (via Lightning USB Adapter)



The only conclusion I can draw from that is the Apple connection. I use Android and my laptop, no artifacts of any kind. With your PC it could be a noisy USB port perhaps?


----------



## phiemon (Jan 29, 2019)

Hal Rockwell said:


>




How is the summary? The video is too long… ^


----------



## RiflemanFirst (Jan 29, 2019)

Lifted Andreas said:


> The only conclusion I can draw from that is the Apple connection. I use Android and my laptop, no artifacts of any kind. With your PC it could be a noisy USB port perhaps?



I tried both units on multiple USB ports on 3 different machines (Windows desktop, Windows laptop on wall & battery power, & Android phone) and encountered pretty much the same issues on all of them. I even tried messing with USB & power settings on each source with no changes. At this point, it is no longer worth the time for me and I have scheduled a return for refund. Other people's experiences may vary and I hope they enjoy their Sonata HD.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

phiemon said:


> How is the summary? The video is too long… ^



Just watch the first half of the video.


----------



## WhiteHartMart

Well, took a chance on one of these knowing there were some possible issues with Huawei phones.  Sadly, no matter what firmware I try, it just doesn't work with my Mate 20 Pro on .153 firmware


----------



## blacksesame

WhiteHartMart said:


> Well, took a chance on one of these knowing there were some possible issues with Huawei phones.  Sadly, no matter what firmware I try, it just doesn't work with my Mate 20 Pro on .153 firmware



hmmm i know its not the same phone but im using the huawei p10 with no issues .

did you run the software to flash it?

im currently using music mode d


----------



## WhiteHartMart

blacksesame said:


> hmmm i know its not the same phone but im using the huawei p10 with no issues .
> 
> did you run the software to flash it?
> 
> im currently using music mode d



Thanks, yea I've tried every firmware option with no joy. Most of them fouled up call audio also once disconnected which meant phone had to be restarted to get it working again.


----------



## blacksesame

WhiteHartMart said:


> Thanks, yea I've tried every firmware option with no joy. Most of them fouled up call audio also once disconnected which meant phone had to be restarted to get it working again.


sorry to hear


----------



## WhiteHartMart

blacksesame said:


> sorry to hear



Thanks - but problem solved I think.

Its seems it wasn't this device but the app USB Audio Player Pro.  I was opening that app first to try before trying others and none of them worked.  It seems its something this app is doing to the audio output as now I've tried other apps before trying USBAPP.  Spotify, Tidal, Poweramp all work fine using Firmware D.  Have deleted USBAPP for now and contacted the developer for any help


----------



## Mellowship

WhiteHartMart said:


> Thanks - but problem solved I think.
> 
> Its seems it wasn't this device but the app USB Audio Player Pro.  I was opening that app first to try before trying others and none of them worked.  It seems its something this app is doing to the audio output as now I've tried other apps before trying USBAPP.  Spotify, Tidal, Poweramp all work fine using Firmware D.  Have deleted USBAPP for now and contacted the developer for any help



The way some apps that use exclusive USB audio access behave when connecting an external USB audio DAC is sometimes tricky. Try the HiBy Music App, where you can choose to connect the Hidizs as an external DAC with the phone controlling the output, or to give exclusive permission to the DAC when connected. It works very well for me with Huawei/Honor/Emui8/Android8.

Edit: and it's free!!! No pub, no charges, great navigation. My current favourite music app for android.


----------



## j0p3Y

Pocophone F1 works perfectly with the TempoTec device... Firmware mode D


----------



## WhiteHartMart

Mellowship said:


> The way some apps that use exclusive USB audio access behave when connecting an external USB audio DAC is sometimes tricky. Try the HiBy Music App, where you can choose to connect the Hidizs as an external DAC with the phone controlling the output, or to give exclusive permission to the DAC when connected. It works very well for me with Huawei/Honor/Emui8/Android8.
> 
> Edit: and it's free!!! No pub, no charges, great navigation. My current favourite music app for android.



Thank you - using that app now - it connects and works fine with the first of the two connection options you describe.  Really pleased now for the price this costs


----------



## Ritesh Autar

Hi, I've just received this little great DAC. It works fine on my iPad Pro and MacBook Pro using USB-C

It doesn't work with my iPhone X when I use a Rock USB-C to Lightning converter. The DAC is not recognised. It is just simply doing nothing. 
I couldn't find any post about this issue. 

Does anybody have a clue how I can fix it? I can't seen to find out if it has to do with the USB-C converter or iPhone. The iPhone does work if I use the Apple DAC. iOs seems to support it as my iPad is working fine with it.

Any ideas are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## phiemon

Ritesh Autar said:


> Hi, I've just received this little great DAC. It works fine on my iPad Pro and MacBook Pro using USB-C
> 
> It doesn't work with my iPhone X when I use a Rock USB-C to Lightning converter. The DAC is not recognised. It is just simply doing nothing.
> I couldn't find any post about this issue.
> ...



With the original apple usb camera kit it works!


----------



## Ritesh Autar

phiemon said:


> With the original apple usb camera kit it works!



Thanks! Good to heat that it works with the usb camera kit. However this makes the whole thing much bulkier.

Hope someone has another more compact solution.


----------



## phiemon

Ritesh Autar said:


> Thanks! Good to heat that it works with the usb camera kit. However this makes the whole thing much bulkier.
> 
> Hope someone has another more compact solution.



I would like to know this too since the Sonata sounds for me noticeably better than the Apple dongle.


----------



## letlive

Can I use this DAC with this adapter with the Galaxy S7?
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32960...d=9499amp-B8Z5Hxdq8XLzZi2zP6SOeQ1549747980316


----------



## Flamwin

I measured the output impedance of my Sonata HD DAC Cable II: 1.8 Ohm. 
Conclusion: you can use the Sonata with most multi-BA IEMs, only some impedance-critical headphones like the Andromeda might have some deviations in their frequency response.


----------



## peter123

Flamwin said:


> I measured the output impedance of my Sonata HD DAC Cable II: 1.8 Ohm.
> Conclusion: you can use the Sonata with most multi-BA IEMs, only some impedance-critical headphones like the Andromeda might have some deviations in their frequency response.



Thank you for confirming what I've believed all the time!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Flamwin said:


> I measured the output impedance of my Sonata HD DAC Cable II: 1.8 Ohm.
> Conclusion: you can use the Sonata with most multi-BA IEMs, only some impedance-critical headphones like the Andromeda might have some deviations in their frequency response.



Great to finally have this said in here. 

The Sonata II has been nothing short of an outstanding unit for me, its fantastic with my Sennheiser PC37x / 50ohms and IEMs with 16 ohms.

Can't believe it's so cheap. I'm thinking of buying another one so I can dedicated it to use with my phone.


----------



## nihontoman

Flamwin said:


> I measured the output impedance of my Sonata HD DAC Cable II: 1.8 Ohm.
> Conclusion: you can use the Sonata with most multi-BA IEMs, only some impedance-critical headphones like the Andromeda might have some deviations in their frequency response.


 Hey, thanks for measuring it. I asked around about hiss and some said it has some, some said it does not have any. I do hear hiss sometimes from different equipment, therefore I was worried about it, but I'm pretty sure, higher impedance earphones should have inaudible hiss...

Also, how exactly do you measure the impedance? is it something I can do with my multimeter?


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Feb 12, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Flamwin

nihontoman said:


> Hey, thanks for measuring it. I asked around about hiss and some said it has some, some said it does not have any. I do hear hiss sometimes from different equipment, therefore I was worried about it, but I'm pretty sure, higher impedance earphones should have inaudible hiss...
> 
> Also, how exactly do you measure the impedance? is it something I can do with my multimeter?



You are welcome.

For output impedance measurement you need

a multimeter that can measure AC voltage
a resistor (I use a 47Ohms resistor, we note its value as RL)

a cable that you plug into the headphone-out of the amp you want to measure. I use a cable with one 3.5mm jack on each end.
some more cables, preferably with clamps
First, give some sine signal on the amp. I use a 100Hz sine. Use your usual listening volume, in doubt a bit more, but stay away from clipping. I went for around 0.5V.
Measure the output voltage with the multimeter between right/left channel out and ground (i.e. for a 3.5mm jack: measure AC voltage between the first and third ring).
Make sure your multimeter correctly measures the AC voltage: change the frequency of the sine signal, the voltage measure should stay constant if you don't change the volume.
Write down the voltage you read with the multimeter - that's U1. 
Now connect the resistor in parallel to the multimeter. In my example I would connect one end of the resistor to the first ring and the other end to the third ring. Cables with clamps come handy here. Keep the multimeter connected the way it was. Write down the voltage you read with the multimeter now - that's U2.
The formula for the calculation of the output impedance Ri is

Ri = RL * ( (U1 / U2) - 1)

or use this web page (in german, but it is easy to use) http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Rechner-EingangsAusgangsWiderstand.htm.

For my Sonata, I had these values:
RL = 47Ohm
U1 = 0.494V
U2 = 0.477V
and I got Ri = 1.78Ohm.


----------



## Flamwin

Lifted Andreas said:


> The impedance can usually be found on every product sheet and product page on the Internet. Just search for the model you want to find the details for.


I searched for the product sheet or product page stating the impedance for the Sonata. I could not find any. Can you provide a link?


----------



## nihontoman

Flamwin said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> For output impedance measurement you need
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! I'm bookmarking your post to test out my crappy laptop headphone out impedance


----------



## SEalexis

I received my Hidizs Sonata HD two days ago and I was testing them with very low impedance and sensitive iems and luckly I din't find any hiss sound while listening. Also I discovered I am able to aswer calls (with good quality in mic) using firmware D pure music. Also I checked the latency of the mic in windows is very very short, I can listen my voice also at the same I speak. The soundstage it gives is simply great.


----------



## BigDave

Hi guys, not sure if anyone else has had this problem but I just got my sonata in the mail yesterday and when I plugged it into my computer it got boiling hot.  I was trying to change the firmware to pure music D but stopped when I touched the DAC and felt how hot it was.  Not warm - hot. Anyone else have this?  
cheers


----------



## nihontoman

SEalexis said:


> I received my Hidizs Sonata HD two days ago and I was testing them with very low impedance and sensitive iems and luckly I din't find any hiss sound while listening. Also I discovered I am able to aswer calls (with good quality in mic) using firmware D pure music. Also I checked the latency of the mic in windows is very very short, I can listen my voice also at the same I speak. The soundstage it gives is simply great.



I'm glad you mentioned latency. how is the latency when watching videos? is the audio in sync with the video?


----------



## man47

BigDave said:


> Hi guys, not sure if anyone else has had this problem but I just got my sonata in the mail yesterday and when I plugged it into my computer it got boiling hot.  I was trying to change the firmware to pure music D but stopped when I touched the DAC and felt how hot it was.  Not warm - hot. Anyone else have this?
> cheers



Hello: I have the same problem, when I connect it, both to the computer and the phone, it heats up a lot and the music is distorted.
In mid-January, I contacted Hidizs and they sent me another, but they told me that they don't have stock until the end of February


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Feb 14, 2019)

BigDave said:


> Hi guys, not sure if anyone else has had this problem but I just got my sonata in the mail yesterday and when I plugged it into my computer it got boiling hot.  I was trying to change the firmware to pure music D but stopped when I touched the DAC and felt how hot it was.  Not warm - hot. Anyone else have this?
> cheers





man47 said:


> Hello: I have the same problem, when I connect it, both to the computer and the phone, it heats up a lot and the music is distorted.
> In mid-January, I contacted Hidizs and they sent me another, but they told me that they don't have stock until the end of February



Both of these occurrences definitely sound like a faulty unit (no pun intended).

Also, Hidisz is likely out of stock because this tiny device has become very popular. Just to note, mine stays plugged into my laptop most of the time while it's in operation. I use it for both sound and microphone, it gets warm during long hours of operation but definitely not hot to touch.

PS. I use firmware A because that's the only way the mic works for me in Windows 10, I tried firmware C but for some reason even though Windows detects that there's a Sonata microphone, but it doesn't actually work. I would be grateful if anyone can tell me why?


----------



## gychang

what combination of full-size headphone work best with this cable II unit?   I enjoy instrumental jazz, will be playing flac file from my Xiaomi Note 5AI phone.  I see some headphone may produce hiss, so I want to avoid this obviously.  My budget is under $100 (Cable II - amazon $28) including headphone.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

100 bucks? Mine as well get that new apple wireless earpod or whatever its called.


----------



## zamroc8

gychang said:


> what combination of full-size headphone work best with this cable II unit?   I enjoy instrumental jazz, will be playing flac file from my Xiaomi Note 5AI phone.  I see some headphone may produce hiss, so I want to avoid this obviously.  My budget is under $100 (Cable II - amazon $28) including headphone.


I'm currently using ath- m40x headphones and they are great. They are about 80$ on amazon right now. I swapped the earpads out with some 14$ Hm5  earpads for more comfort.


----------



## rider

Hi, 
     After flashing to pure music D mode. How does one change to 24bit 192khz mode. I can't seem to see this option in device properties


----------



## Mellowship

rider said:


> Hi,
> After flashing to pure music D mode. How does one change to 24bit 192khz mode. I can't seem to see this option in device properties



You will have to use an app that allows for locking the USB audio device at bit-perfect mode, i.e., that transfers the control of the digital-to-analogue conversion from your smartphone to the Sonata. The HiBy music app is what works better for me. Install it, go to the settings and toggle the "Exclusive HQ USB audio access".


----------



## rider

Ok. Noted with thanks


----------



## BigDave

I still have not had any contact from Hidizs regarding my faulty sonata.  They are not replying to emails or messenger.  I have even tried to contact them through Paypal.  I thought they had a presence here on Headfi, and in particular this thread.  Not having the best experience with them thus far .  Anyone else having issues contacting them?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

BigDave said:


> I still have not had any contact from Hidizs regarding my faulty sonata.  They are not replying to emails or messenger.  I have even tried to contact them through Paypal.  I thought they had a presence here on Headfi, and in particular this thread.  Not having the best experience with them thus far .  Anyone else having issues contacting them?



I'm sorry you're having such a bad experience mate.

For me personally they've answered every question I asked them within a couple of days. Even about the DAC chip used in this DAC.

I don't know what else you can do. Try contacting them on Amazon ?


----------



## BigDave

sigh.  Thanks Lifted.  I will try Amazon.  However, I purchased the sonata straight from their own website.  cheers mate


----------



## Lifted Andreas

BigDave said:


> sigh.  Thanks Lifted.  I will try Amazon.  However, I purchased the sonata straight from their own website.  cheers mate



No worries mate, I was just thinking of other ways you can reach them. 

Probably best when you send them a message to not say who you are, just write as if you're just asking a question about the product. Not any particular order. I think that would work.


----------



## Navanod

BigDave said:


> I still have not had any contact from Hidizs regarding my faulty sonata.  They are not replying to emails or messenger.  I have even tried to contact them through Paypal.  I thought they had a presence here on Headfi, and in particular this thread.  Not having the best experience with them thus far .  Anyone else having issues contacting them?



Hi mate, I would just like to point out that it's Chinese New year and they may be having a long break, which is why you are not hearing anything back


----------



## BigDave

Ahhh, ok!   I will keep that in mind. Was not aware how long the celebrations/holidays went for New Year. Thanks Navanod


----------



## herdom

Output impedance? I'm planning to use this with Shure Se846 (8 ohms) and it's very important to know that...


----------



## peter123

herdom said:


> Output impedance? I'm planning to use this with Shure Se846 (8 ohms) and it's very important to know that...



1.8 Ohms.


----------



## herdom

peter123 said:


> 1.8 Ohms.



Wow!!! I think it's really high for the Shure... Thanks you for the info


----------



## rad7

I'll be moving away for college soon and I'm planning to downsize my audio gear. I've already sold or given away most of my full-size headphones & I'm also planning to sell my Cayin N3 DAP soon. I'm interested in buying something tiny like this portable HIDIZS dac-amp for now to listen directly from my phone. I'm planning to use it with 32 ohm iems like CCA C10.

So, I'm wondering how much of a downgrade will the SQ be when compared to something like Cayin N3? I want to ultimately buy DFR but don't want to spend that kind of money now.

Also, I don't like piercing highs & am treble sensitive. I've seen some users complaining that they sound too bright. So, does it make it very fatiguing to listen for extended periods of time?

Finally, did anyone use it with Honor phones? I've read that some people have run into issues because of the weird Honor software. I have Honor 8.


----------



## Mellowship

rad7 said:


> I'll be moving away for college soon and I'm planning to downsize my audio gear. I've already sold or given away most of my full-size headphones & I'm also planning to sell my Cayin N3 DAP soon. I'm interested in buying something tiny like this portable HIDIZS dac-amp for now to listen directly from my phone. I'm planning to use it with 32 ohm iems like CCA C10.
> 
> So, I'm wondering how much of a downgrade will the SQ be when compared to something like Cayin N3? I want to ultimately buy DFR but don't want to spend that kind of money now.
> 
> ...



Hi. Honor 8 with Emui 8 here. No problems.


----------



## rad7

Mellowship said:


> Hi. Honor 8 with Emui 8 here. No problems.



Thank you!


----------



## Mellowship

rad7 said:


> Thank you!


Forgot to mention, but the battery will drain slightly faster with the sonata connected.


----------



## rad7

Mellowship said:


> Forgot to mention, but the battery will drain slightly faster with the sonata connected.



Thank you for mentioning this. That is a concern for me as my phone already seems to be a bit struggling in the battery department. I wish there is a way to listen & charge at the same time like we see in Advanced Accessport Dac/Amp. EarstudioES100 seems like a much better option especially since it has the bluetooth option too, but unfortunately it is also 3 times more expensive.


----------



## BigDave

I still have not heard anything back from Hidizs.  Surely they must be back from New Year holidays by now?  Anyone else having issues contacting them?  My sonata is still fried and is not recognized by my computer.  I tried again on my phone and it just gives me a crackly mess of sound.  I have tried it on other devices and the same thing. Will not even be recognised on computers.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

BigDave said:


> I still have not heard anything back from Hidizs.  Surely they must be back from New Year holidays by now?  Anyone else having issues contacting them?  My sonata is still fried and is not recognized by my computer.  I tried again on my phone and it just gives me a crackly mess of sound.  I have tried it on other devices and the same thing. Will not even be recognised on computers.


If you're on Facebook, you could try sending them a message there.


----------



## moisespr123

I wrote my unboxing/simple review of this DAC today: https://moisescardona.me/the-hidizs-sonata-hd-usb-c-to-3-5mm-dac-cable/

And in Spanish here: https://moisescardona.me/es/el-cable-dac-usb-c-a-3-5mm-hidizs-sonata-hd/


----------



## Mellowship

The sonata has been pretty roughed but those cable connections didn't keep me from worrying me from time to time. So I just modded it.


 

Reversible reinforcement of the cable. Wrapped in ptfe tape, then covered with shoestring and finished with retractable.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mellowship said:


> The sonata has been pretty roughed but those cable connections didn't keep me from worrying me from time to time. So I just modded it.
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible reinforcement of the cable. Wrapped in ptfe tape, then covered with shoestring and finished with retractable.



That's a lovely mod.

I'm personally not worried about the cable itself, but the black paint on the jack side of the cable has started rubbing off in places though.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

moisespr123 said:


> I wrote my unboxing/simple review of this DAC today: https://moisescardona.me/the-hidizs-sonata-hd-usb-c-to-3-5mm-dac-cable/
> 
> And in Spanish here: https://moisescardona.me/es/el-cable-dac-usb-c-a-3-5mm-hidizs-sonata-hd/


Those are good, clear step-by-step instructions. Well done.


----------



## mysiak

I went through the whole topic, but I'm a bit confused about a couple of points. I have Xiaomi Mi A1 phone which has absolutely terribly noisy headphone output with sensitive headphones. So despite having 3.5mm jack on the phone and capable of driving my 250ohm Beyerdynamic DT990pro, I'm looking for a noiseless USB-C DAC/AMP dongle. Sonata is receiving mixed reviews, some claim that they are completely silent, others that hissing noise can be heard. So..

1. how is the hissing noise with low impedance and highly sensitive IEMs (Etymotic research for example)? Any owners with such combination?
2. I don't call much, but I use volume/play buttons on the headphones very often, do they work with every type of firmware? I can unplug the DAC to make a call, but find buttons essential and a must have.
3. I am not really interested in USB Audio locking, extremely high volume output and want to hear my notifications, in such case I need to keep firmware A, correct?
4. Is there audible difference between different firmwares when playing streamed music/videos (Google music, youtube,..)? To my understanding it matters only with USB Audio lock and high res files, which I don't plan to use yet.

I can still use my phone's headphone output for higher impedance headphones, but I basically can't stand it with IEMs. Maybe I need to look at another dongles..? 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## dude30003 (Mar 9, 2019)

mysiak said:


> 4. Is there audible difference between different firmwares when playing streamed music/



I have a xiaomi mi a2 and the sound quality with spotify is much much better than the stock output. I use A firmware and still get notifications, remote works etc. No difference between A and C firmwares for me. D sounds a bit better I guess. I only have sensitive IEMs though and never tried anything with high impedance.

Also in terms if dongles I think this is the best you can get. The next level is an external dac/amp.


----------



## mysiak

dude30003 said:


> I have a xiaomi mi a2 and the sound quality with spotify is much much better than the stock output. I use A firmware and still get notifications, remote works etc. No difference between A and C firmwares for me. D sounds a bit better I guess. I only have sensitive IEMs though and never tried anything with high impedance.
> 
> Also in terms if dongles I think this is the best you can get. The next level is an external dac/amp.


Thanks, I ordered one - got some coupon on Aliexpress, so it was a no-brainer for 22eur.  I will try different firmware versions just for the sake of comparison, but as long as the headphone output doesn't hiss and I can use my headset buttons, it'll be a win for me even with the "non musical" D firmware.


----------



## Zeus1017

Hey could anyone please guide me through the setup process of Sonata HD with UAPP on android? I have firmware D installed. First of all should I change Internal audio driver to original or Hires? Secondly what settings should I change in the Usb audio option? Lastly if I select bit perfect streaming, software volume control doesn't work and I can't control my volume in the app but when I deactivate bit perfect volume control works. I would be really glad if you could guide me through the setup.


----------



## jameson71

mysiak said:


> 1. how is the hissing noise with low impedance and highly sensitive IEMs (Etymotic research for example)? Any owners with such combination?



I have a pair of Etymotics HF3 that I use with my Sonata HD and as far as I can tell there is absolutely no background hiss at all.  I have tried to listen for it but can hear none.


----------



## jasonb

Just ordered one and hope it'll suffice for low volume listening with my Q701 and HD650. I don't listen very loudly, and honestly the headphone out of my OnePlus 6t at about 22 to 24 out of 30 is enough with the HD650, but I'd like some more headroom and a little clearer sound. I have other amps I use with these headphones and my laptop, but it would be nice to use them with my phone sometimes.


----------



## moisespr123

Sound on mobile devices is fine, but better be careful on Windows. Mine is at 1% and it's still extremely loud. Again, no issues on Android and Hiby OS devices. Sound wise, I still prefer the sound of the Hidizs DH1000/Sonata iDSD Plus.


----------



## jasonb

moisespr123 said:


> Sound on mobile devices is fine, but better be careful on Windows. Mine is at 1% and it's still extremely loud. Again, no issues on Android and Hiby OS devices. Sound wise, I still prefer the sound of the Hidizs DH1000/Sonata iDSD Plus.



I'll be flashing the new firmware for music listening and using on my OnePlus 6t. Don't plan to use it with my laptop. My everyday laptop is a Chromebook though.


----------



## mysiak

I got the Hidizs to solve the hissing issue of Xiaomi Mi A1. It worked fine, but suddenly died on me (doesn't get detected on any phone and PC gives me a power surge error). So I went to the nearest Apple store and bought their USB-C to 3.5mm adapter. Frankly speaking, it sounds the same (even if I'm not able to do any direct comparison), volume is more than enough, absolutely no hissing noise, output impedance is below 1ohm, built quality is about the same and costs only 10USD/EUR. There are a few drawbacks, but I honestly don't see any major reason to buy Hidizs for 2-3 times higher price again.. YMMV


----------



## moisespr123

mysiak said:


> I got the Hidizs to solve the hissing issue of Xiaomi Mi A1. It worked fine, but suddenly died on me (doesn't get detected on any phone and PC gives me a power surge error). So I went to the nearest Apple store and bought their USB-C to 3.5mm adapter. Frankly speaking, it sounds the same (even if I'm not able to do any direct comparison), volume is more than enough, absolutely no hissing noise, output impedance is below 1ohm, built quality is about the same and costs only 10USD/EUR. There are a few drawbacks, but I honestly don't see any major reason to buy Hidizs for 2-3 times higher price again.. YMMV



Only problem I found with the Apple dongle is that the inline volume buttons seems to not work correctly, at least on mine. Otherwise, I agree, the sound is nice, even if it's just a 24bit/48Khz DAC. Also, the volume is more manageable on Windows.


----------



## mysiak

moisespr123 said:


> Only problem I found with the Apple dongle is that the inline volume buttons seems to not work correctly, at least on mine. Otherwise, I agree, the sound is nice, even if it's just a 24bit/48Khz DAC. Also, the volume is more manageable on Windows.


Yeah, volume buttons don't work correctly, but I can live with that.  I have no high-res files (I can't tell the difference anyway), so I play everything at the native 16b/44.1kHz (PC or phone) and during commuting I can't really complain about the music quality. For the "critical" listening I use my headamp and full sized headphones anyway.


----------



## radekhulan (Apr 9, 2019)

UAPP playing Tidal seems to utilize 96/24 with this DAC and Samsung S10+.
Anybody knows settings to move it up to 192/24?
"D" Music firmware flashed.
Just out of curiosity, not really needed for sound quality 

// edit: will answer my own question, not possible with Sonate, would need MQA renderer like Dragonfly


----------



## jasonb

Together with UAPP this thing sounds awesome. $34 for both well spent! Sounds better and is more powerful than I expected. Drives my HD650 and Q701 well enough.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Yeaht this thing sounds better then stuff that costs way way more pretty crzy rite


----------



## jasonb

So what's the deal with MQA and UAPP and this DAC? I have tidal HiFi. We can't use this bit perfect cause we need to use the software volume control, right? So we can't use MQA? I don't quite understand how this works.


----------



## radekhulan (Apr 10, 2019)

You *can* use hardware volume control and  bit-perfect. But you cannot fully utilize 192/24 if available via second unfolding, because this is what Sonata does not support. UAPP does first unfold to 96/24, MQA renderers like Dragonfly Red are able to do second, Sonata is not.

Does not matter to me, doubt very much I could hear a difference between 96/24 and 192/24 stereo  It sounds great as it is. Dragonfly Red might be better for MQA, but its form-factor is off-putting.


----------



## jasonb

radekhulan said:


> You *can* use hardware volume control and  bit-perfect. But you cannot fully utilize 192/24 if available via second unfolding, because this is what Sonata does not support. UAPP does first unfold to 96/24, MQA renderers like Dragonfly Red are able to do second, Sonata is not.
> 
> Does not matter to me, doubt very much I could hear a difference between 96/24 and 192/24 stereo  It sounds great as it is. Dragonfly Red might be better for MQA, but its form-factor is off-putting.



Ok. Playing around in UAPP last night I did discover the hardware volume option and tried that and I got the blue dot when playing MQA. Volume seems that it's sometimes lower using hardware control and I don't get as much fine adjustment.


----------



## jasonb

Sounding pretty awesome.


----------



## BrainsyK

I just got the dongle. Flashed using the SONATA_HD-A-V2.0 file and then the D firmware. Now, on some songs on my phone, it is deafeningly loud in the right channel, but completely normal volume on other songs. I searched the thread and found some related issues but no solution. Any guidance?


----------



## moisespr123

BrainsyK said:


> I just got the dongle. Flashed using the SONATA_HD-A-V2.0 file and then the D firmware. Now, on some songs on my phone, it is deafeningly loud in the right channel, but completely normal volume on other songs. I searched the thread and found some related issues but no solution. Any guidance?



It is extremely loud. That SONATA HD A 2.0 firmware works better for me but it is limited at 48Khz. I think Tempotec makes the firmware, and the Hidizs is a rebrand, much like the DH1000 is a rebrand of their sonata iDSD Plus, so I guess this is a task for Tempotec, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## BrainsyK

moisespr123 said:


> It is extremely loud. That SONATA HD A 2.0 firmware works better for me but it is limited at 48Khz. I think Tempotec makes the firmware, and the Hidizs is a rebrand, much like the DH1000 is a rebrand of their sonata iDSD Plus, so I guess this is a task for Tempotec, but I'm not entirely sure.



I get that it is supposed to be extremely loud but this is loud enough to be distorted only in one channel in some songs on the lowest volume. There's no way it's intended to function like this.


----------



## mysiak

While it was working, I found "C" firmware to be the best. It offered all the frequencies and bit depths on the PC and mobile phone as well. Also notifications played along with the music, they just didn't mute the music during notification sounds like with the default Android behavior. None of the FWs had channel imbalance, so it might be a defective HW.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Sorry If this was ask before, Have anyone Compare this to Apple's USB C dongle?


----------



## onlinekute17

I'm planning to buy one Sonata for my Andro. I have the Adv Accessport with me and the hiss is unbearable. Can anyone with an Andromeda confirm how is the hissing situation on the Sonata?


----------



## BrainsyK

onlinekute17 said:


> I'm planning to buy one Sonata for my Andro. I have the Adv Accessport with me and the hiss is unbearable. Can anyone with an Andromeda confirm how is the hissing situation on the Sonata?



My setup is Essential Phone-->Sonata-->Andromeda S. The hissing is still there though it's moderately improved. I don't know if this is a Andromeda thing, but it's still unbearable to me. I have the default firmware.


----------



## onlinekute17

BrainsyK said:


> My setup is Essential Phone-->Sonata-->Andromeda S. The hissing is still there though it's moderately improved. I don't know if this is a Andromeda thing, but it's still unbearable to me. I have the default firmware.


Back to the default dongle it seems


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

I need to pick up one of these (or a few) soon.


----------



## crazcan (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello, I bought Sonata DAC but it does not work with my Mate 20 Pro. Is there any way to make it work or it is impossible? I have tried all drivers but when I allow to USB on HiBy app, no sound at all. If i don't allow that it works but in a ordinary way.


----------



## sodesuka

Sorry for asking here but do we have a thread for general dongle DACs? Got full set of Musiland dongles (MU1,2,2plus) and I have a question about MU2 Plus functions (like changing gain and filters).


----------



## Hal Rockwell (Apr 22, 2019)

sodesuka said:


> Sorry for asking here but do we have a thread for general dongle DACs? Got full set of Musiland dongles (MU1,2,2plus) and I have a question about MU2 Plus functions (like changing gain and filters).



I own the MU2, but what is MU2 Plus?


----------



## sodesuka

Hal Rockwell said:


> I own the MU2, but what is MU2 Plus?


Upgraded version of MU2 with a different DAC chip https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...l-decoder-computer-USB-sound/32992391339.html ASR has a review on it by the way, pretty good result (and a nice low output impedance).


----------



## Hal Rockwell

sodesuka said:


> Upgraded version of MU2 with a different DAC chip https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...l-decoder-computer-USB-sound/32992391339.html ASR has a review on it by the way, pretty good result (and a nice low output impedance).



Can't read Chinese, but it seems like it has the same DAC as the regular MU2, but has the ability to drive power hungry, higher impedance headphones.


----------



## sodesuka

Hal Rockwell said:


> Can't read Chinese, but it seems like it has the same DAC as the regular MU2, but has the ability to drive power hungry, higher impedance headphones.


Oh oops you're right I confused it with MU1. I feel that the plus version bass hits a bit harder with a slightly better positioning than the regular version though. The difference is not big enough to warrant double the regular version price tag, but it is indeed better, if ever so slightly (ie. may not worth it if you have the regular version already).


----------



## redrich2000

Any reason why couldn't use this with a portable amp like the FiiO A5 in the chain?


----------



## Shotgunsingh

IryxBRO said:


> Hidizs continues to conquer HiRes audio world by launching new products one after another. Recently, I have reviewed their AP200 flagship DAP, followed by entry-level AP60II HiRes player and finally - one of the best DAC&AMP available on the market - Sonata DH1000.
> 
> Today the topic is about something new and very small. But despite its size - it does deliver the quality many are willing to have - Hidizs Sonata HD DAC audio cable.
> 
> ...



Can you specify which dac chip is used. Any specific model name.


----------



## mohsin9221

Shotgunsingh said:


> Can you specify which dac chip is used. Any specific model name.



https://www.cirrus.com/products/cs42l42/


----------



## audiophile282

Hey man I've flashed the FW and set it to D. How do I select D (24/192)? I can't find the options in the device properties.


----------



## jlcsoft

I am really happy with my Xiaomi Mi8+ SonataII (pure audio)+audio technical m50X, and hiby apk. I am thinking to upgrade the quality of the audio buying a Fiio M6 . Do you think I will appreciate a quality difference? or perhaps I need to go a step forward and buy the new M11.

Thxs for your help.


----------



## paulindss

I  can't make my dongle work on my galaxy s8, can i get some help?


----------



## Mellowship

paulindss said:


> I  can't make my dongle work on my galaxy s8, can i get some help?



Go to the developer options and mingle with the USB options there. Or try to reset the developer options to default and then try to turn on and/or off the USB options there while connecting and disconnecting the Sonata. Usually, if the hardware is OK, it all comes down to the way the USB devices are automatically detected by the smartphone. Maybe your USB is configured in a way to only accept charging and data...


----------



## ChristianM

Hi, I was just looking for a low price AMP DAC for my laptop and I found this page on google, thanks for this nice & informative review. I need to ask few things before I get this. I have a Dell laptop with Realtek ALC3234, do I have to remove/uninstall the driver to use Sonata HD or does this device work with the Realtek? I have Kingston HyperX cloud core headset (don't use mic) and I just ordered KZ ZSN Pro earphones on Aliexpress and waiting for arrival. My use of this device will be purely for music and movies. 
Thank you


----------



## moisespr123

ChristianM said:


> Hi, I was just looking for a low price AMP DAC for my laptop and I found this page on google, thanks for this nice & informative review. I need to ask few things before I get this. I have a Dell laptop with Realtek ALC3234, do I have to remove/uninstall the driver to use Sonata HD or does this device work with the Realtek? I have Kingston HyperX cloud core headset (don't use mic) and I just ordered KZ ZSN Pro earphones on Aliexpress and waiting for arrival. My use of this device will be purely for music and movies.
> Thank you



It will work alongside the Realtek driver. No uninstall is needed. 

When using this dongle in a PC, the volume will be extremely loud. Just be careful with it.


----------



## ChristianM

thanks moisespr123 for quick reply.


----------



## paulindss (May 8, 2019)

Mellowship said:


> Go to the developer options and mingle with the USB options there. Or try to reset the developer options to default and then try to turn on and/or off the USB options there while connecting and disconnecting the Sonata. Usually, if the hardware is OK, it all comes down to the way the USB devices are automatically detected by the smartphone. Maybe your USB is configured in a way to only accept charging and data...



Thx for your input, but I've tried messing up with the dev options, there aren't too much to mess in the s8 menu anyway. And I've goten nothing from it. I have also installed all of the firmwares more than once and got no result. In my computer it works plug'nplay in all of the firmwares.

I will try on my father's xiaomi mi5 that night and see if it works. The S8 simply doesn't recognize. If i use the sonata on the USB adapter for pc jacked into the "USB-USB type-c" converter that comes with the s8 the sonata isn't recognized as well, it keeps popping up "device connected"-"device disconected" every second. I think it has to do with my smartphone.

@peter123 your s8 are on android oreo or in android pie?


----------



## peter123

paulindss said:


> Thx for your input, but I've tried messing up with the dev options, there aren't too much to mess in the s8 menu anyway. And I've goten nothing from it. I have also installed all of the firmwares more than once and got no result. In my computer it works plug'nplay in all of the firmwares.
> 
> I will try on my father's xiaomi mi5 that night and see if it works. The S8 simply doesn't recognize. If i use the sonata on the USB adapter for pc jacked into the "USB-USB type-c" converter that comes with the s8 the sonata isn't recognized as well, it keeps popping up "device connected"-"device disconected" every second. I think it has to do with my smartphone.
> 
> @peter123 your s8 are on android oreo or in android pie?



It's on Pie but it worked without any issues on Oreo as well.


----------



## terrav (May 9, 2019)

paulindss said:


> Thx for your input, but I've tried messing up with the dev options, there aren't too much to mess in the s8 menu anyway. And I've goten nothing from it. I have also installed all of the firmwares more than once and got no result. In my computer it works plug'nplay in all of the firmwares.
> 
> I will try on my father's xiaomi mi5 that night and see if it works. The S8 simply doesn't recognize. If i use the sonata on the USB adapter for pc jacked into the "USB-USB type-c" converter that comes with the s8 the sonata isn't recognized as well, it keeps popping up "device connected"-"device disconected" every second. I think it has to do with my smartphone.
> 
> @peter123 your s8 are on android oreo or in android pie?



I'm using Note8 and have the same issue after upgrading to Android Pie 9. It keeps saying Disconnected and Connected non stop until i unplug the dac. Tried USB OTG with my Dragonfly Red and still have this issue, seems like this caused by the Android OS


----------



## jasonb

terrav said:


> I'm using Note8 and have the same issue after upgrading to Android Pie 9. It keeps saying Disconnected and Connected non stop until i unplug the dac. Tried USB OTG with my Dragonfly Red and still have this issue, seems like this caused by the Android OS



It's not a pie issue. Works on my 1+ 6t on pie. It sucks that android can be so hit and miss.


----------



## terrav

jasonb said:


> It's not a pie issue. Works on my 1+ 6t on pie. It sucks that android can be so hit and miss.



Do you think Factory Reset will fix this ?


----------



## jasonb

terrav said:


> Do you think Factory Reset will fix this ?



Probably not, but I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## jasonb

Not sure what headphones most people are using with this dongle but I've been using it with an HD650. On my OnePlus 6T using USB audio player pro with local files and Tidal it sounds really good. I have to say that I don't listen all that loudly, but half way (using the hardware volume to achieve a bit perfect output) is usually where I have the volume, so there is plenty of headroom.

It sounds like an HD650 should. No missing bass or warmth, and plenty of detail and no veil. There is actually a good amount of sparkle here. This kind of reminds me of how my old LG V10 sounded and I loved that phone for audio.

So as long as you don't listen too loudly this CAN drive an HD650. It actually drives it better than I had expected. I half expected to only be able to use this with my easier to drive headphones, but was pleasantly surprised. I feel that i got way more than I could have hoped for, for only $26.


----------



## paulindss

terrav said:


> Do you think Factory Reset will fix this ?



I am thinking in a clean factory reset by odin to try to solve the problem as well.

The hidiz works fine on my father's mi5.


----------



## Mellowship

paulindss said:


> I am thinking in a clean factory reset by odin to try to solve the problem as well.
> 
> The hidiz works fine on my father's mi5.



Don't forget to try a soft reset...  

Tested the Hidizs Sonata on my wife's brand new Honor View 20. Works perfectly. So, one more smartphone to the good list! Using Android 9 with Magic UI over EMUI.


----------



## ChristianM

Is it better than Realtek HD Audio? I have Realtek ALC3234 in my laptop.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ChristianM said:


> Is it better than Realtek HD Audio? I have Realtek ALC3234 in my laptop.



I have Realtek codec in my laptop and the HD2 is an improvement for sure.


----------



## Parasound01

Hi 
Has anyone got  this to work on any of the oneplus. Phones. Oneplus 6 t  or oneplus 6 .


----------



## jasonb

Parasound01 said:


> Hi
> Has anyone got  this to work on any of the oneplus. Phones. Oneplus 6 t  or oneplus 6 .



Works perfectly fine with my 6T. I also use USB Audio Player Pro with it.


----------



## Shotgunsingh

Parasound01 said:


> Hi
> Has anyone got  this to work on any of the oneplus. Phones. Oneplus 6 t  or oneplus 6 .


Work fine on one plus 5t


----------



## Crandall

Anyone tested with the pixel 3a?


----------



## Parasound01

Will be looking forward to using the hidizs sonta dac with oneplus 7. Pro  
pink floyd  24 bit


----------



## jasonb

Parasound01 said:


> Will be looking forward to using the hidizs sonta dac with oneplus 7. Pro
> pink floyd  24 bit



Nice! I have a 6T. OnePlus FTW!


----------



## parasound

Has anyone used This app 
*Poweramp v3 for  24 bit flac *
*On oneplus  phone with  hidizs sonta dac *


----------



## jasonb

parasound said:


> Has anyone used This app
> *Poweramp v3 for  24 bit flac
> On oneplus  phone with  hidizs sonta dac *



For best results you'll want to use the Hidizs, or any USB DAC with USB Audio Player Pro from the play store. You'll get the full volume, and the option for bit perfect.


----------



## Mellowship

jasonb said:


> For best results you'll want to use the Hidizs, or any USB DAC with USB Audio Player Pro from the play store. You'll get the full volume, and the option for bit perfect.


In alternative, the Hiby app also does that for free.


----------



## audiophile282

But it works fine on Poweramp, right?


----------



## jasonb

audiophile282 said:


> But it works fine on Poweramp, right?



USB audio should work with every app. You just won't get bit perfect audio with most apps.


----------



## Parasound01

Using  hidizs  sonata DAC with  my new oneplus 70 pro with  hibymusic  app it's great


----------



## jasonb

Parasound01 said:


> Using  hidizs  sonata DAC with  my new oneplus 70 pro with  hibymusic  app it's great



Glad it's working out for you. What headphones are you using?


----------



## Parasound01

I am using 
*THE DT 1990 PRO BY BEYERDYNAMIC  *


----------



## j0p3Y

Hi,
I'm very happy with the sound quality of this device.
Only gripe I have is when displaying video with it. It quite often happens that the video only plays choppy.
Has definitely something to do with the new hardware added and some channels 'not flowing through' quite efficiently.
Anyone has a solution for this?
Couldn't find a solution by Google search :-/

only solution for me is to reset my phone (clearing filters/buffers/cache I guess...)
Pocophone F1 128Gb


----------



## xzone (May 25, 2019)

My device is a Huawei Mate RS Porsche Design. Before that I had a ZTE AXON 7 which had an extraordinary sound that was due to the two AKM chips.
I assumed that with the Sonata HD I can achieve similar. Although the Sonata HD is recognized by my Mate RS and the output can be set to 192 kHz but there is no sound from the headphones.
Because some Huawei users have problems with the Sonata HD. Is this problem known to Hidizs? It should be possible to fix this problem by a firmware update.
I ordered the Sonata HD in the US and it took a while to get it delivered, so it was very disappointing to find that it did not work.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

xzone said:


> My device is a Huawei Mate RS Porsche Design. Before that I had a ZTE AXON 7 which had an extraordinary sound that was due to the two AKM chips.
> I assumed that with the Sonata HD I can achieve similar. Although the Sonata HD is recognized by my Mate RS and the output can be set to 192 kHz but there is no sound from the headphones.
> Because some Huawei users have problems with the Sonata HD. Is this problem known to Hidizs? It should be possible to fix this problem by a firmware update.
> I ordered the Sonata HD in the US and it took a while to get it delivered, so it was very disappointing to find that it did not work.



Huawei is literal trash in smartphone world, I constantly advise every Android user to stay away from that company.

Honestly I dont think there is a fix at all tbh. I think someone got it to work by using an app from the Play Store. Can't remember which one though, your best bet is read through this thread or seach.


----------



## paulindss

I was having problems to use the Hidiz Sonata on my s8 as i reported here.

Happens that it suddenly started working perfectly, out of nowhere. Technology is NOT a exact sciene LOL.

It drivers my Moondrop Kanas(incredibly hard to drive IEM) to a satisfying volume and dynamics. Android has to little volume levels on apps like spotify tho. The full volume is too loud, and there are a good distance from the earlier steps. (on my s8)

I recommend using this dongle for IEMs and easy to drive headphones. There are no hissings at all, both on the cellphone and computer. The Hifiman HE4xx reaches satisfying volume for a lot of people. Not sufficient for me.

I had tested on my father xiaomi mi5 and a friend Note7, it all went perfectly.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

paulindss said:


> I was having problems to use the Hidiz Sonata on my s8 as i reported here.
> 
> Happens that it suddenly started working perfectly, out of nowhere. Technology is NOT a exact sciene LOL.
> 
> ...



You can use Precise Volume to get more accurate control over the volume.


----------



## eprst

This thing is too loud for me with 1+3t and sensitive IEMs like Andromeda, even at the lowest gain.
Tried both UAPP and Neutron with h/w volume control.
Have to either use preamp in Neutron or a resistor.


----------



## mohsin9221

jasonb said:


> Not sure what headphones most people are using with this dongle but I've been using it with an HD650. On my OnePlus 6T using USB audio player pro with local files and Tidal it sounds really good. I have to say that I don't listen all that loudly, but half way (using the hardware volume to achieve a bit perfect output) is usually where I have the volume, so there is plenty of headroom.
> 
> It sounds like an HD650 should. No missing bass or warmth, and plenty of detail and no veil. There is actually a good amount of sparkle here. This kind of reminds me of how my old LG V10 sounded and I loved that phone for audio.
> 
> So as long as you don't listen too loudly this CAN drive an HD650. It actually drives it better than I had expected. I half expected to only be able to use this with my easier to drive headphones, but was pleasantly surprised. I feel that i got way more than I could have hoped for, for only $26.



I have used it with HD598, comparing it with fiio Q1 mkii, dragonfly black 1.5 and even fiio K1 it sounds thin especially in the male sound department, even female who have brassy sound it takes away that brassy texture from their vocals, although it's very detailed in upper-frequency range compared to fiio products, the bass is very thin because it's very fast and doesn't leave any after effect. All these combined and you lose the atmospheric house sound HD598 beautifully produce with other dacs but for 30$ its sound quality is more than you bargained for.


----------



## jasonb

mohsin9221 said:


> I have used it with HD598, comparing it with fiio Q1 mkii, dragonfly black 1.5 and even fiio K1 it sounds thin especially in the male sound department, even female who have brassy sound it takes away that brassy texture from their vocals, although it's very detailed in upper-frequency range compared to fiio products, the bass is very thin because it's very fast and doesn't leave any after effect. All these combined and you lose the atmospheric house sound HD598 beautifully produce with other dacs but for 30$ its sound quality is more than you bargained for.



My HD650 sounds more dynamic with my NX4DSD versus the Sonata HD, but I don't find the Sonata HD to be bass light.


----------



## mohsin9221

jasonb said:


> My HD650 sounds more dynamic with my NX4DSD versus the Sonata HD, but I don't find the Sonata HD to be bass light.


Maybe its personal preference, I do prefer grainy bass over fast decaying bass and fiio dacs are pretty good at that.


----------



## Mellowship

Lifted Andreas said:


> Huawei is literal trash in smartphone world, I constantly advise every Android user to stay away from that company.
> 
> Honestly I dont think there is a fix at all tbh. I think someone got it to work by using an app from the Play Store. Can't remember which one though, your best bet is read through this thread or seach.





Lifted Andreas said:


> Huawei is literal trash in smartphone world, I constantly advise every Android user to stay away from that company.
> 
> Honestly I dont think there is a fix at all tbh. I think someone got it to work by using an app from the Play Store. Can't remember which one though, your best bet is read through this thread or seach.



Interesting, because I did not have a problem connecting the Sonata to any Huawei device I've tried so far. Six counting (Mate 20 Lite, Honor 8, Honor View 20, Mate 20 Pro, P20, MediaPad T5 Pro tablet), ranging from different Kirin SoCs (950, 960, 980, 710) on several Android/Emui iterations (Android 7, 8 and 9, Emui 5, 8, 9 and Magic UI 2.1) and using different media players (Hiby, Spotify, YouTube, Google Play Music, Huawei Music). Due to some problems that were reported here in this thread, whenever I find a friend, colleague or relative sporting a Huawei device, I ask them if I can try the Sonata with it. It's on firmware D. Always worked. No problems to report regarding connectivity or sound quality. 
I have a Honor 8 for almost three years now, it has maintained all of its speed and responsiveness and still has a decent battery life. I cannot say the same regarding my cousin's Galaxy S7 or my wife's Asus Zen3 bought around the same time. Moreover, it has been updating every security patch. The Sonata has been a great companion to my dated but perfectly capable smartphone. 
Despite the recent problems regarding the USA-China tradewars, I am still considering buying a Huawei device in the future.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mellowship said:


> Interesting, because I did not have a problem connecting the Sonata to any Huawei device I've tried so far. Six counting (Mate 20 Lite, Honor 8, Honor View 20, Mate 20 Pro, P20, MediaPad T5 Pro tablet), ranging from different Kirin SoCs (950, 960, 980, 710) on several Android/Emui iterations (Android 7, 8 and 9, Emui 5, 8, 9 and Magic UI 2.1) and using different media players (Hiby, Spotify, YouTube, Google Play Music, Huawei Music). Due to some problems that were reported here in this thread, whenever I find a friend, colleague or relative sporting a Huawei device, I ask them if I can try the Sonata with it. It's on firmware D. Always worked. No problems to report regarding connectivity or sound quality.
> I have a Honor 8 for almost three years now, it has maintained all of its speed and responsiveness and still has a decent battery life. I cannot say the same regarding my cousin's Galaxy S7 or my wife's Asus Zen3 bought around the same time. Moreover, it has been updating every security patch. The Sonata has been a great companion to my dated but perfectly capable smartphone.
> Despite the recent problems regarding the USA-China tradewars, I am still considering buying a Huawei device in the future.



This isn't the right thread to debate the Huawei disaster of a company, but if you had so much luck with it then be my guest and stick with them. Just don't forget what I said when it turns out your information was forwarded to Chinese servers without your knowing or consent. If you ever find out of course.


----------



## Mellowship

Lifted Andreas said:


> This isn't the right thread to debate the Huawei disaster of a company, but if you had so much luck with it then be my guest and stick with them. Just don't forget what I said when it turns out your information was forwarded to Chinese servers without your knowing or consent. If you ever find out of course.


I'm just describing my experiences with the Sonata on its own thread, it was not me that discredited a company, which is in the leading edge of mobile technology, without evidence. And if the theme is "trust", I'd rather trust the Chinese companies that made the Sonata and many other devices that we all love and can afford,than the US government and US companies that seem to be tampering technological development for their own benefit with, I repeat, no evidence to their claims.


----------



## Leanns

HIDIZS Sonata HD (39$) vs TempoTec Sonata HD (29$)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Leanns said:


> HIDIZS Sonata HD (39$) vs TempoTec Sonata HD (29$)



Get the cheapest, the hardware is the same.


----------



## moisespr123

Leanns said:


> HIDIZS Sonata HD (39$) vs TempoTec Sonata HD (29$)



The HIDIZS is a rebrand of the Tempotec.


----------



## Leanns (Jun 10, 2019)

Do you think it's worth getting it for Exynos Galaxy S10? Will it make any difference with Spotify?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Leanns said:


> Do you think it's worth getting it for Exynos Galaxy S10? Will it make any difference with Spotify?



If take a stab in the dark and say no, the DAC in the S10 is decent enough for casual listening on the train etc... 

Unless you want to run some more hungry headphones from it.


----------



## Leanns

Lifted Andreas said:


> If take a stab in the dark and say no, the DAC in the S10 is decent enough for casual listening on the train etc...
> 
> Unless you want to run some more hungry headphones from it.



I got Massdrop Plus


----------



## peter123

Leanns said:


> Do you think it's worth getting it for Exynos Galaxy S10? Will it make any difference with Spotify?



Fwiw I've got the S9 Exynos and find the Sonata to be a major improvement. That being said I find the S9 to be pretty mediocre when it comes to audio quality so as always YMMV.....


----------



## Leanns

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I've got the S9 Exynos and find the Sonata to be a major improvement. That being said I find the S9 to be pretty mediocre when it comes to audio quality so as always YMMV.....


But does it work with Spotify? I've read some comments that Spotify supports only native Android audio driver instead of USB one


----------



## peter123

Leanns said:


> But does it work with Spotify? I've read some comments that Spotify supports only native Android audio driver instead of USB one



Yeah, it works without any issues whatsoever (at least for me)


----------



## Leanns

peter123 said:


> Yeah, it works without any issues whatsoever (at least for me)


That's weird, are you using any other app to force it?


----------



## peter123

Leanns said:


> That's weird, are you using any other app to force it?



No and I've never heard of anyone else having problems with this either.....


----------



## Mellowship

Leanns said:


> But does it work with Spotify? I've read some comments that Spotify supports only native Android audio driver instead of USB one



Sonata works with Spotify the same way it works with phone calls, YouTube or any other application that produces audio, i.e., the system sends digital signal to the Sonata which converts it to analogue audio.
I believe your question is related to the fact that Spotify doesn't natively induces bit-perfect audio to the Sonata, hence the audio is controlled by the Android system, right? But then again, even with the highest streaming resolution Spotify is capable of, you wouldn't benefit from having the Sonata controlling the digital conversion.


----------



## Parasound01 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi
 I use the OnePlus 7 pro   with sonata hd using  spotify and YouTube  and hibymusic app   no problems
 All the apps work fine  and have not had any problems I was under the impression it works great with all the androids versions .


----------



## acrox999

moisespr123 said:


> The HIDIZS is a rebrand of the Tempotec.


Oh wow, I thought it's the other way around. Glad I read through this page.


----------



## Duncan (Jun 27, 2019)

Parasound01 said:


> Hi
> I use the OnePlus 7 pro   with sonata hd using  spotify and YouTube  and hibymusic app   no problems
> All the apps work fine  and have not had any problems I was under the impression it works great with all the androids versions .


I really love the OnePlus 7 Pro - to me, the screen is better than that of the S10+ that I bought only four days before getting sucked into the OnePlus screen - had to have both  - the one downside for me (at least with an EU version) is that the OnePlus maximum (EU based at least) volume is VERY low compared to the S10+ - the Sonata HD is much better at squeezing the last drops of volume out of the 7 Pro compared to both the Pixel 3 (yuck!) and Soditer (good, but thick sounding, and not loud enough) dongles I had before the Sonata arrived.


Leanns said:


> Do you think it's worth getting it for Exynos Galaxy S10? Will it make any difference with Spotify?


Yes, I have the Exynos S10+ and it works a treat, a LOT better than the HO

PS - welcoming myself to the club was nearly a disaster - flashing the D firmware, the fw installer bar didn't progress and said the upgrade had failed - then the dongle wasn't recognised by anything - got all panicked - but, ran the fw updater again, and it worked perfectly 

[Edit]
Have to say, that it makes YouTube music sound really, no REALLY high quality from a phone (the OnePlus 7) - and, no that isn't a contradiction in terms - and actually works with UAPP - unlike the Soditer dongle which only played at half speed (!!)


----------



## iraparks

Can someone please direct to full instructions to update firmware to D? Please, I ran the exe. but not recognized so where exactly do i go to change the vendor and product values? It states the Driver Properties but I can't find that, i'm going through control panel device manager? what am i doing wrong. are the numbers that show when running the exe. the correct or are the "ID's" in the driver property correct if i can find them. I'm sure the directions for Dummies are in the forum but can't find them 

thank you in advance


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

How do you like the sound ira


----------



## Duncan

iraparks said:


> Can someone please direct to full instructions to update firmware to D? Please, I ran the exe. but not recognized so where exactly do i go to change the vendor and product values? It states the Driver Properties but I can't find that, i'm going through control panel device manager? what am i doing wrong. are the numbers that show when running the exe. the correct or are the "ID's" in the driver property correct if i can find them. I'm sure the directions for Dummies are in the forum but can't find them
> 
> thank you in advance


yup, that got me too...  This will help - as I've said immediately above though, if you have miserable luck like me and it fails, run it again and it should be good!


----------



## JSax

Hi all, first post in the forum.
Using Hidizs Sonata ii on a P20 Pro.
 Wondering if anyone else has seen the same things I have:

Out of the box worked ok on P20 pro and ipad pro (I think comparable to a very good usb C - 3.5mm adapter)

Flashed firmware D and stopped working on P20 pro but sounded incredible on iPad pro (as experienced for many Huawei users in the thread).

flashed back to ver ii HD firmware and works on both again, but not at the same level it was on the ipad pro before.
I then tried using a usb c hub, and connecting the Sonata again but this time through the usbA adapter it came with- and hey presto, DAC sound again. So now I can plug in with usb C and get good sound when I'm walking around, or plug in via the usb A adapter and a hub when I'm sat down / at my desk and get amazing sound.

So I'm wondering if anyone knows why the sound is better through the USB A adapter than just usb C? I'm assuming there is some form of circuitry in there that activates the actual DAC part of the Sonata?

Anyone managed to get firmware rev D working on a Huawei phone?


----------



## iraparks

Duncan said:


> yup, that got me too...  This will help - as I've said immediately above though, if you have miserable luck like me and it fails, run it again and it should be good!


My Gosh, Thank you for the help, I would never of known to look to the drop down for "hardware id" without your help. Now the firmware is set to D and the sound is crazy good. FLAC music played on Foobar2000 still states 44100 Hz is there a setting on Foobar2000 to adjust so it plays at 24/192 as well? 

Sorry for more questions and again THANK you for the clear up on the Firmware.


----------



## iraparks

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> How do you like the sound ira


After the help from fellow Forum friends, the sound is crushing it, I have low end Monoprice Retro headphones but the difference from not having the DAC is worlds apart, never new such sound was out there until now. Thank you hopefully I won't be spoiled and can listen to music without the DAC also.


----------



## Duncan (Jun 28, 2019)

iraparks said:


> My Gosh, Thank you for the help, I would never of known to look to the drop down for "hardware id" without your help. Now the firmware is set to D and the sound is crazy good. FLAC music played on Foobar2000 still states 44100 Hz is there a setting on Foobar2000 to adjust so it plays at 24/192 as well?
> 
> Sorry for more questions and again THANK you for the clear up on the Firmware.


I'm unsure re foobar2000, but look for something in the settings about resampling (if not in the app itself, maybe in the sound settings of your handset) - I know it is on-app on UAPP for example (and Neutron too IIRC).

Then again, if you're playing in windows - in control panel there is an option for resampling - Control Panel -> Sound -> click on the item you want to update, then Properties -> Advanced -> there are the sample rates available in a drop-down.


----------



## Duncan

JSax said:


> Hi all, first post in the forum.
> So I'm wondering if anyone knows why the sound is better through the USB A adapter than just usb C? I'm assuming there is some form of circuitry in there that activates the actual DAC part of the Sonata?
> 
> Anyone managed to get firmware rev D working on a Huawei phone?


The only thing I can think of, although if you're walking around - I'm guessing this dismisses it - would be if the USB hub is self powered, so - can give the dongle more power?!?

Re Huawei - I've seen some posts further back on this thread that seem to indicate not


----------



## moisespr123

Duncan said:


> The only thing I can think of, although if you're walking around - I'm guessing this dismisses it - would be if the USB hub is self powered, so - can give the dongle more power?!?
> 
> Re Huawei - I've seen some posts further back on this thread that seem to indicate not



No. the DAC only consumes just a few mA of power. A standard USB port is sufficient.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

I don't even notice* any difference as far as battery going down faster. Couldn't say the same for smsl idea stick. For Google pixel


----------



## Duncan

I'm really liking this dongle - finally convinced me the on board headphone jack is dead on a cellphone.


----------



## billbishere

I picked up the generic version of this little guy.  Defiantly makes things more dynamic and adds some volume.  Tested it on my 58x and ZST's so far, I had ordered right when I ordered my iSine10's but luckily I found the Anker cable for the cipher DAC.  But I will try it on those eventually.  It makes the ZST's SING - always amazed by these things!  Nice improvement!


----------



## Duncan

billbishere said:


> I picked up the generic version of this little guy.  Defiantly makes things more dynamic and adds some volume.  Tested it on my 58x and ZST's so far, I had ordered right when I ordered my iSine10's but luckily I found the Anker cable for the cipher DAC.  But I will try it on those eventually.  It makes the ZST's SING - always amazed by these things!  Nice improvement!


Try firmware "D", definitely switches things up a notch


----------



## billbishere

Ok, just did the "D" firmware.  All went as expected.  I can tell it added a bit more to the sound and dynamics.  I would say it boosted things another 10% or so, it's hard to say because I didn't have much time on the other firmware.  But at least I know I am using it to it's fullest potential now.


----------



## baskingshark

Hi, I've gotten the HD sonata after reading this thread, and with firmware D, it is excellent for music.

Just checking if any of you guys find that the HD sonata gets quite warm after using it for about half an hour? Is that normal?


----------



## Duncan

baskingshark said:


> Hi, I've gotten the HD sonata after reading this thread, and with firmware D, it is excellent for music.
> 
> Just checking if any of you guys find that the HD sonata gets quite warm after using it for about half an hour? Is that normal?


A little warm, yes - but, if to achieve goodness, heat is caused, i'm happy with that


----------



## baskingshark

Duncan said:


> A little warm, yes - but, if to achieve goodness, heat is caused, i'm happy with that



Thanks for the reply. Definitely to achieve a good sound takes priority haha. I am just worried the internals of the DAC will get fried!


----------



## billbishere

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the reply. Definitely to achieve a good sound takes priority haha. I am just worried the internals of the DAC will get fried!



I would worry about it.  I have a Cavelli Liquid Spark amp and it get HOT.  It actually runs pretty hot all the time.  Making the 1s and 0s sound so good produces some heat!  Ha 

My tempotec DAC also gets a little warm at full go.


----------



## Mellowship

My Sonata is on heavy rotation, still worried about the durability of the cable. Made some extra protection.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

I received three of these today in the post and man, these are killer!
Driving my iSine LX's tonight but going to test my larger headphones tomorrow.


----------



## Duncan

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I received three of these today in the post and man, these are killer!
> Driving my iSine LX's tonight but going to test my larger headphones tomorrow.


 The Sonata is brilliant to me for one specific reason - the OnePlus 7 Pro 5G doesn’t come with a dongle, and the standard Apple / Pixel dongle’s are way way too quiet, the Sonata tricks the system or whatever it does to make the volume usable...

I would not care if it sounded rubbish so long as there was some Oomph behind it, the fact it sounds great (only ever used on D firmware, don’t care about it handling phone calls) is an added bonus


----------



## susman

Hi all,
I bought this device yesterday for my Huawei P20 Pro, was surprised to experience weird behavior this DAC exhibits on Huawei devices.
After few re-flashes I figured "D" mode isn't gonna work with P20, so I tried a firmware from this page http://www.tempotec.com.cn/en/2-Product/Sonata/SonataHD/firmware.htm and it worked...kinda. PC recognizes 24/192k DAC, no inputs, P20 also recognizes outputs only, Tidal/System sounds work just fine ( something that didn't work with "D" firmware from Hidizs' google drive ), but HiRes players don't behave as expected. While Hibymusic does play ( again, that didn't work with Hidizs' firmware ) it cannot force SR above 48k, says "not supported by peripheral".  USB Audio Player Pro - doesn't work, Neutron Music Player shows AudioTrack driver in use.
Tempotec firmware gets the DAC into "pure music" state which is working on P20 pro, but it's no use, P20 insists on using internal android audio frameworks, something that does not happen with other external DACs.

The DAC/Amp does sound significantly better than built-in amp, even on stock firmware, works out of the box on Huawei P20 Pro, and generally speaking all this firmware trickery is quite redundant


----------



## billbishere

Not sure the difference but I know Hidizs has a firmware on their page and then Tempotec has one on theirs.  Depending on the brand you bought (because there are 2 exact same under different company name) I think you are supposed to use the firmware from the actual company who supplied it.  At least they seemed serious about that part when I read the instructions.  I have the Tempotec version and was able to flash the D with no issue on One Plus 6.  

You may already know this and I am redundant, in that case enjoy your new purchase!  I love mine for what it cost.  It was also my first purchase from Aliexpress!


----------



## susman

billbishere said:


> I think you are supposed to use the firmware from the actual company who supplied it.  At least they seemed serious about that part when I read the instructions.


It says "Hidizs" on mine, I tested my luck with Tempotec's firmware. I tired that "Hidizs" with Tempotec firmware on Galaxy S8 - everything works perfectly fine, sample rates up to 192k. Huawei seems to be the problem.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Apparently this dongle can drive the HIFIMAN Ananda rather well.


----------



## baskingshark

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I received three of these today in the post and man, these are killer!
> Driving my iSine LX's tonight but going to test my larger headphones tomorrow.



I actually bought two of these as I found them good value money, but you have trumped me with 3!!


----------



## The Socialist Nerd (Jul 12, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I actually bought two of these as I found them good value money, but you have trumped me with 3!!



I have a lot of headphones so I can switch in and out...

I just switched from my Moto G7 Power to the Samsung Note 9 and wow, quite an improvement!


----------



## susman

susman said:


> so I tried a firmware from this page http://www.tempotec.com.cn/en/2-Product/Sonata/SonataHD/firmware.htm and it worked...kinda.



Don't do that, it messes with the sound


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

susman said:


> Don't do that, it messes with the sound



Messes up in which fashion?


----------



## Earbones (Jul 15, 2019)

So what exactly does the Sonata offer over any other “active adaptor” USB-C/3.5mm dongle with hi-rez capability? The Sonata tops out at 24/192, btw. Plenty of much cheaper active adaptor dongles on the market that can handle 32/384.

Like this one, which costs a whopping $7.99:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MJW6BZ4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_QIblDbE0FF20D

I think some folks might be just a little blinded by the audiophile-esque twisted cables and knurled aluminum bits of the Sonata. It certainly looks the business, I’ll give it that...

Don’t mean to offend anybody. If you’re happy with your Sonata, awesome. Just seems a bit pricy for what it is...


----------



## jasonb

Earbones said:


> So what exactly does the Sonata offer over any other “active adaptor” USB-C/3.5mm dongle with hi-rez capability? The Sonata tops out at 24/192, btw. Plenty of much cheaper active adaptor dongles on the market that can handle 32/384.
> 
> Like this one, which costs a whopping $7.99:
> 
> ...



I paid $27 for mine and it sounds way better than it should for $27. I haven't compared it to any others, but lately it gets used more than my Topping NX4DSD. Also has plenty of power for an HD650 unless you listen really loudly.


----------



## susman

susman said:


> it messes with the sound





The Socialist Nerd said:


> Messes up in which fashion?



Turns out firmware didn't directly affect the sound. Apparently after I flashed it with tempotec firmware, P20 pro recognized it as a new device and turned Dolby Atmos on. Dolby Atmos "smart" mode has really weird effect on music.
So no, that firmware does not mess with the sound, but it does not solve Huawei problem either. Useless.


----------



## Earbones (Jul 20, 2019)

jasonb said:


> I paid $27 for mine and it sounds way better than it should for $27. I haven't compared it to any others, but lately it gets used more than my Topping NX4DSD. Also has plenty of power for an HD650 unless you listen really loudly.


I can promise you it does not have plenty of power for an HD650. Maybe enough to allow the can to produce sound, but certainly not for it to perform anywhere near the level it’s capable of. The HD650 is one of my favorite cans, it’s like the poster-child for scaling up. A dongle DAC with a Tic-Tac sized amplifier is simply not physically able to push it properly.

And to get on my nerd soapbox, it shouldn’t be. I don’t understand this obsession people have with every new minuscule device that comes along needing to be able to power hungry full-sized cans... often at the cost of a low enough noise floor or reasonable base volume for sensitive IEMs (not saying this is the case with the Sonata, I haven’t heard it). My philosophy has always been that if one wants to lug around full-size cans as their mobile solution, then in for a penny, in for a pound. Sacrifice another three square inches of bag space and use a reasonably-sized mobile DAC/Amp that will do the job well. Heh. Rant over.


----------



## jasonb

Earbones said:


> I can promise you it does not have plenty of power for an HD650. Maybe enough to allow the can to produce sound, but certainly not for it to perform anywhere near the level it’s capable of. The HD650 is one of my favorite cans, it’s like the poster-child for scaling up. A dongle DAC with a Tic-Tac sized amplifier is simply not physically able to push it properly.
> 
> And to get on my nerd soapbox, it shouldn’t be. I don’t understand this obsession people have with every new minuscule device that comes along needing to be able to power hungry full-sized cans... often at the cost of a low enough noise floor or reasonable base volume for sensitive IEMs (not saying this is the case with the Sonata, I haven’t heard it). My philosophy has always been that if one wants to lug around full-size cans as their mobile solution, then in for a penny, in for a pound. Sacrifice another three square inches of bag space and use a reasonably-sized mobile DAC/Amp that will do the job well. Heh. Rant over.



Even if the Hidizs Sonata only puts out 5 MW at 300 ohm, then that's enough to get them to 110db. I listen well below that, probably less than 90db most of the time. 

You know what's hard to drive? A Q701 needs 50MW to get to 110, while the HD650 only needs 5MW. The whole HD650 needing a giant amp is blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Almazbek

Hello everyone, just recieved Sonata and I'm amazed how this tiny thing can boost the volume. The question is there any reason to set 192khz  if my music is only 44.1?


----------



## Earbones (Jul 22, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Even if the Hidizs Sonata only puts out 5 MW at 300 ohm, then that's enough to get them to 110db. I listen well below that, probably less than 90db most of the time.
> 
> You know what's hard to drive? A Q701 needs 50MW to get to 110, while the HD650 only needs 5MW. The whole HD650 needing a giant amp is blown way out of proportion.


You’ll get no argument out of me with regards to the HD650’s minimum power requirements. But as far as the threads about scaling with the can go, I don’t think anybody is saying it _literally_ needs more power- just that it sounds better when it has it. For instance, I’m sure you can tell the difference between your HD650 with your Magni 2 versus with your Sonata. And I’d guess you prefer the Schiit?

BTW, have you listened to the HD650 with tubes? BH Crack? Kind of amazing. Though my personal favorite pairing was the Woo WA3 via the Mojo.


----------



## DynamicEars

firmware D made everything faster in decay, more dynamic and clear. But I lost some rumbles from quicker decay. But definitely mids and highs are much better in FW D.

My only cons about this Sonata HD is the phone equalizer isn't working with sonata HD attached. Is anyone experienced this? I really want my EQ still working while gaining my power to drive power hungry iems.


----------



## jasonb

DynamicEars said:


> firmware D made everything faster in decay, more dynamic and clear. But I lost some rumbles from quicker decay. But definitely mids and highs are much better in FW D.
> 
> My only cons about this Sonata HD is the phone equalizer isn't working with sonata HD attached. Is anyone experienced this? I really want my EQ still working while gaining my power to drive power hungry iems.



Android phone?


----------



## jasonb

Earbones said:


> You’ll get no argument out of me with regards to the HD650’s minimum power requirements. But as far as the threads about scaling with the can go, I don’t think anybody is saying it _literally_ needs more power- just that it sounds better when it has it. For instance, I’m sure you can tell the difference between your HD650 with your Magni 2 versus with your Sonata. And I’d guess you prefer the Schiit?
> 
> BTW, have you listened to the HD650 with tubes? BH Crack? Kind of amazing. Though my personal favorite pairing was the Woo WA3 via the Mojo.



Actually I think the HD650 sounds worse with the Magni 2 Uber. I've never actually been a huge fan of the sound of the M2U. The HD650 when I want higher volume levels sounds better with the Topping NX4DSD, but usually I'm at 1/3 volume with the Sonata HDII, so I'm not running out of headroom, so it sounds fine. 

Never tried tubes.


----------



## Earbones

jasonb said:


> Actually I think the HD650 sounds worse with the Magni 2 Uber. I've never actually been a huge fan of the sound of the M2U. The HD650 when I want higher volume levels sounds better with the Topping NX4DSD, but usually I'm at 1/3 volume with the Sonata HDII, so I'm not running out of headroom, so it sounds fine.
> 
> Never tried tubes.


Try tubes. Trust me. Life-changing with the HD650... I mean, as one of my all-time favorites, I think it sounds great straight out of a phone... But seriously, it’s scalability is off the charts- if you’ve only listened to the HD650 out of the Magni/Sonata/NX4DSD, then you will have your mind blown when it’s run with some proper tube juice. It gets better in every way...


----------



## jasonb

Earbones said:


> Try tubes. Trust me. Life-changing with the HD650... I mean, as one of my all-time favorites, I think it sounds great straight out of a phone... But seriously, it’s scalability is off the charts- if you’ve only listened to the HD650 out of the Magni/Sonata/NX4DSD, then you will have your mind blown when it’s run with some proper tube juice. It gets better in every way...



Maybe one day if I ever get a dedicated listening space. Right now I just have a chair next to a small table so small and simple stuff is easier right now. If I ever get a dedicated listening space I'd probably get more back into nearfield speakers though.


----------



## DynamicEars

jasonb said:


> Android phone?



Yes sorry forgot to mention, an android sony phone and samsung S9plus. Is there any way to use Equalizer with spotify/tidal through sonata HD? seems like phone default EQ isn't working when listening through sonata HD


----------



## peter123

Earbones said:


> Try tubes. Trust me. Life-changing with the HD650... I mean, as one of my all-time favorites, I think it sounds great straight out of a phone... But seriously, it’s scalability is off the charts- if you’ve only listened to the HD650 out of the Magni/Sonata/NX4DSD, then you will have your mind blown when it’s run with some proper tube juice. It gets better in every way...



Hmm, personally I've always found the talk about how well the HD650 scales to be highly exaggerated, as most other headphones they pair better with some amp/dac's than others but nothing more than that. That being said the HD650 are far from my favorite headphones but their midrange still makes me keep them around. To me they're very fatiguing though with their romantic bloomy sound. As always YMMV and it obviously does in this case


----------



## jasonb

DynamicEars said:


> Yes sorry forgot to mention, an android sony phone and samsung S9plus. Is there any way to use Equalizer with spotify/tidal through sonata HD? seems like phone default EQ isn't working when listening through sonata HD



You can use Tidal with USB Audio Player Pro.


----------



## Earbones (Jul 23, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Hmm, personally I've always found the talk about how well the HD650 scales to be highly exaggerated, as most other headphones they pair better with some amp/dac's than others but nothing more than that. That being said the HD650 are far from my favorite headphones but their midrange still makes me keep them around. To me they're very fatiguing though with their romantic bloomy sound. As always YMMV and it obviously does in this case


Totally with you regarding different ears for different peers. However I am really curious as to how you find the HD650 fatiguing. I’ve never heard anyone come away from the can with that impression. Too dark, sure. Veiled (particularly the older version), absolutely. Muddy, lack of detail, rolled off treble, not enough bass, etc. etc. etc... But I’ve never heard fatiguing. When I think of listening fatigue, I think of shoutiness in the upper mids, shrill piercing highs, or booming bass... Sound qualities the HD650 measurably lacks. Forgetting everyone’s ears for a second, on paper the HD650 is just smooth easy listening. What aspect of the sound is fatiguing for you? Please don’t think I’m defending the HD650 at all, it may be one of my all-time favorites, but I did sell it when I got the Clear. So I’m not fanboying out over here or attacking your opinion, ha ha. I’m just genuinely curious...


----------



## peter123

Earbones said:


> Totally with you regarding different ears for different peers. However I am really curious as to how you find the HD650 fatiguing. I’ve never heard anyone come away from the can with that impression. Too dark, sure. Veiled (particularly the older version), absolutely. Muddy, lack of detail, rolled off treble, not enough bass, etc. etc. etc... But I’ve never heard fatiguing. When I think of listening fatigue, I think of shoutiness in the upper mids, shrill piercing highs, or booming bass... Sound qualities the HD650 measurably lacks. Forgetting everyone’s ears for a second, on paper the HD650 is just smooth easy listening. What aspect of the sound is fatiguing for you? Please don’t think I’m defending the HD650 at all, it may be one of my all-time favorites, but I did sell it when I got the Clear. So I’m not fanboying out over here or attacking your opinion, ha ha. I’m just genuinely curious...



I think the mystery is our different interpretation of "listening fatigue". I've always considered it to be when one can't stand listening to a pair of headphones/IEM's for a longer time for some reason (too shouty, bassy whatever). The lack of deep bass and trebe extension is what causes this for me with the HD650. I actually like the HD58X better for my personal preference.


----------



## Mellowship

Just a little comment regarding Huawei smartphones and connectivity with the Sonata: just bought a new Mate 20 Pro. Great phone. Firmware D works when it does, but sometimes, when changing apps, i.e. when going from YouTube to Spotify or to Hiby, it disconnects and I have to unplug it and plug it back again. In firmware A, it works flawlessly and even admits phone calls and mic button commands. The sound quality is not as refined in A mode though... still million miles ahead of the analogue dongle!


----------



## Mlaihk

What's the difference between A/C firmware?  I know A is Call priority and C is sound priority but that's not saying a whole lot......

How difference is the sound quality between A and C?


----------



## moisespr123

Mlaihk said:


> What's the difference between A/C firmware?  I know A is Call priority and C is sound priority but that's not saying a whole lot......
> 
> How difference is the sound quality between A and C?



When I tried those firmwares in a PC, I had to use the A firmware to get both audio and mic to work together. Otherwise, it would enable just sound and the mic would not work if sound was being played back.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

What is the difference between Sonata HD II, S1 and S3?


----------



## jasonb

Hal Rockwell said:


> What is the difference between Sonata HD II, S1 and S3?


 
I'm guessing the S1 and S3 are new models that aren't available yet. The S1 is $20, so it would be a lower end product, the S3 is $60 so it looks like it may be a newer and better version of the Sonata HDII.

I'm still absolutely loving my Sonata HDII with USB Audio Player Pro with Morphit set to the Harman OE target with my HD650. The Harmon target fills in the sub bass, and makes the top end sound a whole lot more lively. I don't listen very loudly so the Sonata HDII has plenty of power for me. I usually listen between -20 to -12db with the software volume control so there is still plenty of power to spare.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

jasonb said:


> I'm guessing the S1 and S3 are new models that aren't available yet. The S1 is $20, so it would be a lower end product, the S3 is $60 so it looks like it may be a newer and better version of the Sonata HDII.
> 
> I'm still absolutely loving my Sonata HDII with USB Audio Player Pro with Morphit set to the Harman OE target with my HD650. The Harmon target fills in the sub bass, and makes the top end sound a whole lot more lively. I don't listen very loudly so the Sonata HDII has plenty of power for me. I usually listen between -20 to -12db with the software volume control so there is still plenty of power to spare.



Maybe S3 is the same thing as Sonata with an upgraded cable?


----------



## jasonb

Hal Rockwell said:


> Maybe S3 is the same thing as Sonata with an upgraded cable?



Maybe. The cable on my HDII is still holding up fine, it looks thin and weak, but it's been fine. I'm super easy on things though, and it never goes in my pocket. I use it with my phone and I'll only use it sitting in a recliner with it sitting on my lap. So it's never been tugged on or anything. If I want something truly portable I use my Sony WH-1000XM2 or my Galaxy Buds. The XM2 I also EQ to the Harmon target, and the Galaxy Buds were designed to follow the Harman IE target. So I get the same basic sound everywhere.


----------



## Mellowship

jasonb said:


> Maybe. The cable on my HDII is still holding up fine, it looks thin and weak, but it's been fine. I'm super easy on things though, and it never goes in my pocket. I use it with my phone and I'll only use it sitting in a recliner with it sitting on my lap. So it's never been tugged on or anything. If I want something truly portable I use my Sony WH-1000XM2 or my Galaxy Buds. The XM2 I also EQ to the Harmon target, and the Galaxy Buds were designed to follow the Harman IE target. So I get the same basic sound everywhere.





Hal Rockwell said:


> Maybe S3 is the same thing as Sonata with an upgraded cable?


The S3 has a completely different DAC, so it's going to be a totally new product with a new sound. Let's wait for the first to be tested...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

jasonb said:


> Maybe. The cable on my HDII is still holding up fine, it looks thin and weak, but it's been fine. I'm super easy on things though, and it never goes in my pocket. I use it with my phone and I'll only use it sitting in a recliner with it sitting on my lap. So it's never been tugged on or anything. If I want something truly portable I use my Sony WH-1000XM2 or my Galaxy Buds. The XM2 I also EQ to the Harmon target, and the Galaxy Buds were designed to follow the Harman IE target. So I get the same basic sound everywhere.



When I said "upgraded cable", I didn't necessarily mean something more durable, but something more "audiophile", like silver.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 2, 2019)

Mellowship said:


> The S3 has a completely different DAC, so it's going to be a totally new product with a new sound. Let's wait for the first to be tested...



Am interested, and also interested in the new ibasso dc01 and dc02. I probably won't try either since I'm very happy with the HDII and don't feel that I'm missing anything. I'm still kind of blown away at what the HDII does for the $26 I paid for it.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

jasonb said:


> Am interested, and also interested in the new ibasso dc01 and dc02. I probably won't try either since I'm very happy with the HDII and don't feel that I'm missing anything. I'm still kind of blown away at what the HDII does for the $26 I paid for it.



What's iBasso dc02?


----------



## jasonb

Hal Rockwell said:


> What's iBasso dc02?



https://images.app.goo.gl/9Kw1KpRRFUKoLo189

Google it.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

jasonb said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/9Kw1KpRRFUKoLo189
> 
> Google it.



Googled it, and all I came up with is DC01.


----------



## jasonb

Hal Rockwell said:


> Googled it, and all I came up with is DC01.



The DC01 is balanced, the DC02 is going to be the standard 3.5mm not balanced.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Well, I own the DC01. Going to give it a test drive tomorrow. I heared something about a single ended version of it should be released someday, but no info on it anywhere, and no release date.


----------



## jasonb

Hal Rockwell said:


> Well, I own the DC01. Going to give it a test drive tomorrow. I heared something about a single ended version of it should be released someday, but no info on it anywhere, and no release date.



Yup, I've only seen pictures. Let us know how the 01 compares to the Sonata HDII.


----------



## steviewonderbread (Aug 4, 2019)

Has anyone tried using the Sonata on iOS with the usb-A converter and a camera connection kit (CCK)? I know that some USB DACs like the Dragonfly supposedly work like this.


----------



## phiemon

steviewonderbread said:


> Has anyone tried using the Sonata on iOS with the usb-A converter and a camera connection kit (CCA)? I know that some USB DACs like the Dragonfly supposedly work like this.



I tried it and it works.


----------



## steviewonderbread

phiemon said:


> I tried it and it works.


Wow! Thanks for that info, very exciting as I might switch to iOS soon. I couldn't find any answers despite my Google skills.


----------



## DynamicEars

If you have LG phone, like V30 or V40, which one has better sound, LG on board DAC or this sonata HD?


----------



## mikes41720

Hello!

I recently bought this Hidizs Sonata HD. I'm using it with my TFZ T2 Galaxy (with a TRN 8 core cable + Spinfit CP100 upgrade) on my Xiaomi Mi9T. I'm trying to flash the D firmware and I was able to do so. There's this last step at the bottom though:

_*Note:* If you have just flashed to "D" mode - go to device properties and set the quality to max 24bit|192kHz._

Where do you go to set this? I'm going to Windows > Device Manager > Sonata HD > Properties and I can't find anything that will allow me to set the quality.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## baskingshark

mikes41720 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently bought this Hidizs Sonata HD. I'm using it with my TFZ T2 Galaxy (with a TRN 8 core cable + Spinfit CP100 upgrade) on my Xiaomi Mi9T. I'm trying to flash the D firmware and I was able to do so. There's this last step at the bottom though:
> 
> ...



 Hi right click bottom right of taskbar (the sound icon) "sounds" -> under new tab go to playback,  right click properties under "sonata HD audio" -> this goes to headphone properties. click advanced -> change default format to 2 channel, 24 bit, 192kHz.

hope this helps.


----------



## mikes41720

Thank you! Will try it later. Although I'm not sure how much it'll make a difference since I just use the very high quality on Spotify for all of my music.


----------



## jasonb

mikes41720 said:


> Thank you! Will try it later. Although I'm not sure how much it'll make a difference since I just use the very high quality on Spotify for all of my music.



It won't make any difference then.


----------



## Ymer

DynamicEars said:


> If you have LG phone, like V30 or V40, which one has better sound, LG on board DAC or this sonata HD?



Really curious about this too. Got a Huawei P20 Pro last year and I miss my LG V20. Wondering if one of these will do or should I just get a V40. Thanks!


----------



## jasonb

Ymer said:


> Really curious about this too. Got a Huawei P20 Pro last year and I miss my LG V20. Wondering if one of these will do or should I just get a V40. Thanks!



I had a V10, but that was many years ago. I think with the UAPP app with the Hidizs on the audiophile firmware it can't be any worse than the V10 was, and the V10 was good. For the size of it, this little dongle is definitely impressive. I've said it before, but I use it with an HD650 and there is plenty of power and it sounds great. I usually listen with the UAPP app's software volume at around -15 to -20db, so there is plenty left. I also have a Topping NX4DSD, and at the volumes I listen at I can't tell a difference between the two. I got my Hidizs for $26, but I understand they are a little more now.


----------



## billbishere

looks like they have some new / updated models coming!

https://www.hidizs.net/

S3 and S1


----------



## jasonb

billbishere said:


> looks like they have some new / updated models coming!
> 
> https://www.hidizs.net/
> 
> S3 and S1



Interested to see how the S3 compares to the Sonata HDII.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jasonb said:


> Interested to see how the S3 compares to the Sonata HDII.



I bet its gonna be the same, since its also a Cirrus Logic chip... I'm really interested in the smaller, cheaper - Realtek version (S1).


----------



## billbishere

No Power output listed on the cheaper one, that was my only thing.


----------



## Navanod

Lifted Andreas said:


> I bet its gonna be the same, since its also a Cirrus Logic chip... I'm really interested in the smaller, cheaper - Realtek version (S1).



It's the same CA42L42 chip isn't it?
So what's the actual upgrade from the original Sonata, now called S2? Only obvious difference is the silver coating on the OFC wires at this time.

My S2 is starting to fail after 11 months of daily use. The twisted cable seems to be wearing out internally, causing the left channel to crackle and drop when there's motion (cable swing) so it's really not as sturdy as it looks.

When looking at potentially buying a replacement, I was surprised to see the price go UP, from $39USD to $46USD. Maybe it's the recent crazy exchange rates thanks to Trump's trade wars, but with 2 newer cables so close to release, it is unusual to see an old model go up in price.

With the new S3 costing $55USD for preorder and potentially $69USD for future replacements, the upgrade should be better communicated by Hidizs


----------



## billbishere

You can get the Tempotec HD version on Aliexpress for 20 bucks.  That's what I did, it's the exact same as the Hidizs.  I have been using it for about 3 months now without issue.  I was considering ordering some paracord on amazon, you can get a kit for under 10 bucks to paracord it for protection!


----------



## Navanod (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Just had a look and Tempotec version is $29.90usd for me on AliExpress 

Sure beats paying $46 of course, so definitely looking into that option.

As for reinforcing the cable, I would think heat shrinks would be more practical and discreet?

Edit: just saw the Hidizs Sonata II on AliExpress for $33usd with $3 off for new users


----------



## billbishere

paracord with heat shrink on the ends is how I was planning on doing it.


----------



## baskingshark

I'm a great fan of the Sonata HD, thanks to you guys for the great recommendation.
Just wondering if any of you guys own a smartphone such as the LGV series (which has a good DAC inside), and how it compares to the Sonata HD? If it's just a marginal improvement, I will stick to the Sonata HD with my lousier smartphone!


----------



## Jerry Lee

hi all, i just got mine sonata HDII for 2 weeks. unfortunately, i can only got it works with my laptop. non of my smartphones are able to detect it once plucked in. what seems to be the problem here. i had testing with huawei P20Pro, Mate 20Pro, P30Pro, LG V30, Oppo Reno. i am currently uses Oppo Reno with android 9. please advise, i had tested all known setting advised by hidizs.


----------



## Jerry Lee

Mellowship said:


> Just a little comment regarding Huawei smartphones and connectivity with the Sonata: just bought a new Mate 20 Pro. Great phone. Firmware D works when it does, but sometimes, when changing apps, i.e. when going from YouTube to Spotify or to Hiby, it disconnects and I have to unplug it and plug it back again. In firmware A, it works flawlessly and even admits phone calls and mic button commands. The sound quality is not as refined in A mode though... still million miles ahead of the analogue dongle!


Dear Bro,

what sort of setting in phone you set? i just couldn't make it work!! damn frus...


----------



## billbishere

You have to turn OTG setting on for Android


----------



## Mellowship

Jerry Lee said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> what sort of setting in phone you set? i just couldn't make it work!! damn frus...



I made no special setup. Just Firmware A running. Android 9 / EMUI 9.1.


----------



## SinisterDev

Hello all! 
I've been chatting a bit about budget DACs lately in some of the Chifi forums here and I've seen the Sonata recommended quite a few times as a cheap option for improving SQ from a smartphone. (Lotta recommendations for the ES100 too). I wanted to ask if anyone was familiar with this particular DAC dongle
https://smile.amazon.com/Soditer-He...sb+type+C+DAC&qid=1565728617&s=gateway&sr=8-3
The Sonata is nearly 45bucks atm, and it boasts 24/192 and yet this Soditer claims 32/384 for a mere $25. Too good to be true? Figured I'd ask if anyone's used it yet? I haven't owned anything like this yet, so I've been thinking about picking one up just to see what kinda difference Id experience vs using my Galaxy S10 and Neutron Player to listen to music.


----------



## Jerry Lee

billbishere said:


> You have to turn OTG setting on for Android



Dear Bro,

Did that, it works with my OTG thumb drive, but not the sonata HD2. sad!!


----------



## jasonb

SinisterDev said:


> Hello all!
> I've been chatting a bit about budget DACs lately in some of the Chifi forums here and I've seen the Sonata recommended quite a few times as a cheap option for improving SQ from a smartphone. (Lotta recommendations for the ES100 too). I wanted to ask if anyone was familiar with this particular DAC dongle
> https://smile.amazon.com/Soditer-He...sb+type+C+DAC&qid=1565728617&s=gateway&sr=8-3
> The Sonata is nearly 45bucks atm, and it boasts 24/192 and yet this Soditer claims 32/384 for a mere $25. Too good to be true? Figured I'd ask if anyone's used it yet? I haven't owned anything like this yet, so I've been thinking about picking one up just to see what kinda difference Id experience vs using my Galaxy S10 and Neutron Player to listen to music.



When I got my Sonata HDII from Amazon it was $26. I don't know why the price has gone up. I'd still recommend it at $45 bucks though. I think it sounds great, and puts out a surprising amount of power. There are 2 new Hidizs dongles coming out soon though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jasonb said:


> When I got my Sonata HDII from Amazon it was $26. I don't know why the price has gone up. I'd still recommend it at $45 bucks though. I think it sounds great, and puts out a surprising amount of power. There are 2 new Hidizs dongles coming out soon though.



I think the price went up because they're releasing a dongle for $19 which is going to be even chepaer. With a RealTek DAC chip. I still have an ancient gaming laptop with RealTek ACL892 and it sounds fairly decent to this day... Not gonna lie. So I'm kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## SinisterDev

Lifted Andreas said:


> I think the price went up because they're releasing a dongle for $19 which is going to be even chepaer. With a RealTek DAC chip. I still have an ancient gaming laptop with RealTek ACL892 and it sounds fairly decent to this day... Not gonna lie. So I'm kinda looking forward to it.



The Soditer DAC dongle for $26 I mentioned above is using a RealTek chip. Iirc it uses that ACL892 you mentioned. That's why I was asking if anyone had any experience with that one vs the Sonata. My main concern with the Sonata (and im sure is not an issue limited to the Sonata) is its durability. I saw quite a few low reviews, claiming that it was kinda delicate and starts to short out or otherwise malfunction after a few months of usage.  Maybe the newer models coming out will have improved durability too?
Has anyone else here experienced durability problems with the Sonata or Soditer?


----------



## jasonb

SinisterDev said:


> The Soditer DAC dongle for $26 I mentioned above is using a RealTek chip. Iirc it uses that ACL892 you mentioned. That's why I was asking if anyone had any experience with that one vs the Sonata. My main concern with the Sonata (and im sure is not an issue limited to the Sonata) is its durability. I saw quite a few low reviews, claiming that it was kinda delicate and starts to short out or otherwise malfunction after a few months of usage.  Maybe the newer models coming out will have improved durability too?
> Has anyone else here experienced durability problems with the Sonata or Soditer?



No durability issues with my Sonata HDII, but I only use it at home on my couch. I don't get up and walk around with it or use it as a portable piece. I only use my Bluetooth stuff if I'm not gonna be sitting down at home.


----------



## baskingshark

SinisterDev said:


> The Soditer DAC dongle for $26 I mentioned above is using a RealTek chip. Iirc it uses that ACL892 you mentioned. That's why I was asking if anyone had any experience with that one vs the Sonata. My main concern with the Sonata (and im sure is not an issue limited to the Sonata) is its durability. I saw quite a few low reviews, claiming that it was kinda delicate and starts to short out or otherwise malfunction after a few months of usage.  Maybe the newer models coming out will have improved durability too?
> Has anyone else here experienced durability problems with the Sonata or Soditer?



I've been using my Sonata HD daily for 3 months with no issues. But I'm treating the cable very gently cause it looks like a weakpoint.
But then again, for 20ish USD for the Sonata HD, it is not that painful as more expensive stuff if (touchwood) it dies.


----------



## Coldheart29

Hey guys, is is re anyone around here with a oneplus3 or 3t that uses the sonata with it? If that's the case, i have a couple questions:
Does the sonata make a noticeable difference versus the phones headphones out, both sonically and in output power?
And, how much does it affect battery drain when in use?


----------



## Navanod (Aug 19, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> The Soditer DAC dongle for $26 I mentioned above is using a RealTek chip. Iirc it uses that ACL892 you mentioned. That's why I was asking if anyone had any experience with that one vs the Sonata. My main concern with the Sonata (and im sure is not an issue limited to the Sonata) is its durability. I saw quite a few low reviews, claiming that it was kinda delicate and starts to short out or otherwise malfunction after a few months of usage.  Maybe the newer models coming out will have improved durability too?
> Has anyone else here experienced durability problems with the Sonata or Soditer?



My failed after 10 months. The wires near the USB-C end is losing connection and causing the left channel to cut in and out during movement.
It's as good as dead


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Aug 16, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> The Soditer DAC dongle for $26 I mentioned above is using a RealTek chip. Iirc it uses that ACL892 you mentioned. That's why I was asking if anyone had any experience with that one vs the Sonata. My main concern with the Sonata (and im sure is not an issue limited to the Sonata) is its durability. I saw quite a few low reviews, claiming that it was kinda delicate and starts to short out or otherwise malfunction after a few months of usage.  Maybe the newer models coming out will have improved durability too?
> Has anyone else here experienced durability problems with the Sonata or Soditer?



I think it definitely worth a try, I mean how can you not... Especially for $19?? It has the Realtek 4042, which I have no idea how it sounds like, but being way newer than the Realtek 892 it can't be that bad right?Especially since the latter still sounds fairly decent in this day and age.

I had the Sonata HDII for over 7 months in constant use at home and not had any reliability issues. However, I wouldn't recommend it as a portable DAC because of how minimal the strain reliedlf support is on both ends. I understand that they skimmed on it for flexibility, but that's why I wouldn't take it outside constantly. It's perfect for home listening though.


----------



## SaveTheMantaRays

SinisterDev said:


> Hello all!
> I've been chatting a bit about budget DACs lately in some of the Chifi forums here and I've seen the Sonata recommended quite a few times as a cheap option for improving SQ from a smartphone. (Lotta recommendations for the ES100 too). I wanted to ask if anyone was familiar with this particular DAC dongle
> https://smile.amazon.com/Soditer-He...sb+type+C+DAC&qid=1565728617&s=gateway&sr=8-3
> The Sonata is nearly 45bucks atm, and it boasts 24/192 and yet this Soditer claims 32/384 for a mere $25. Too good to be true? Figured I'd ask if anyone's used it yet? I haven't owned anything like this yet, so I've been thinking about picking one up just to see what kinda difference Id experience vs using my Galaxy S10 and Neutron Player to listen to music.



Do not buy Soditer.
I took the plunge, to be the guinea pig.  It literally does at best 2%. I repeat do not buy
I literally think the sound out of my Note 8 with Oppo pm3 sounds better straight out of the device.

This new DAC does IMO nothing. Only reason to buy, would be bc you have no headphone jack at all.  And for $30 you are wasting your money


----------



## billbishere

Also, you can get the Sonata HD on Aliexpress MUCH cheaper... It goes between 25 - 30 over there...  Just take a couple weeks to get but, worth the wait for me.  That's where mine came from.  
28 bucks...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_52


----------



## SaveTheMantaRays

billbishere said:


> Also, you can get the Sonata HD on Aliexpress MUCH cheaper... It goes between 25 - 30 over there...  Just take a couple weeks to get but, worth the wait for me.  That's where mine came from.
> 28 bucks...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_52



Yes I wish I at least ordered that.  Still skeptical tough


----------



## billbishere (Aug 16, 2019)

Many of us own it, its great.  I have owned it for about 2 months now....

I can describe the Power Output - on my OnePlus 6 it makes a considerable difference.  Much louder and better sound overall.  Night and Day you could say.

On my "DAP" phone, LGv30 it isn't not as loud as the built in Quad DAC setup.  There isn't a huge difference, but the Quad DAC wide open is about 15% more volume I would say.  However the Sonta HD is brighter and more Airy. 

To try to put the output into some sort of visualization anyway...


----------



## Coldheart29

billbishere said:


> Many of us own it, its great.  I have owned it for about 2 months now....
> 
> I can describe the Power Output - on my OnePlus 6 it makes a considerable difference.  Much louder and better sound overall.  Night and Day you could say.



That's good to hear, guess i'll get it come 11.11, can definitely use sone more oomph when driving my Sony HPs, as my 3t struggles a bit with them.


----------



## SinisterDev

SaveTheMantaRays said:


> Do not buy Soditer.
> I took the plunge, to be the guinea pig.  It literally does at best 2%. I repeat do not buy
> I literally think the sound out of my Note 8 with Oppo pm3 sounds better straight out of the device.
> 
> This new DAC does IMO nothing. Only reason to buy, would be bc you have no headphone jack at all.  And for $30 you are wasting your money



Yikes! Thanks for the heads up! I appreciate it! I'll pass on the Soditer. I'm interested in seeing if one of these small DACs like the Sonata can truly improve the audio quality on the S10+. I've been reading about Qualcomm's Aqstic codex they're using in this phone, and they boast that it rivals many high end DAC's, so i guess we'll see.
After I messed around with Neutron Player's settings a bit, my music started sounding pretty darn good on my phone, but I'm really curious to try out the Sonata and see how sounds.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 16, 2019)

The only phone I have right now is the Pixel 3a, but comparing the headphone jack to the Sonata HDII is night and day with harder to drive headphones like the HD650. The Sonata has tons more power, and definitely sounds better overall.

My previous phone was the OnePlus 6T. The power difference wasn't quite as huge there when comparing the supplied analog dongle to the Sonata dongle, but it was still a very noticeable difference in both power and overall SQ.

I had an S9+ not too long ago and the headphone jack didn't sound bad, but I definitely prefered using a Topping NX4DSD as a DAC and amp at the time with it to power my HD650. The headphone jack didn't have enough to do the job.

The only phones I bet would even come close are the LG phones with their high quality DAC's and powerful amps.


----------



## SinisterDev

Thanks for all the replies to my questions about the Soditer and Sonata. So here's another question that someone may have answered at some point in here. If I end up picking up one of the Sonata models, Do you think it would help extend the life of it if I maybe reinforced the ends with some shrink wrap? Maybe even reinforce the cord by covering it with an additional layer of nylon, paracord or something like that and shrink wrapping the ends?


----------



## SinisterDev (Aug 16, 2019)

jasonb said:


> The only phone I have right now is the Pixel 3a, but comparing the headphone jack to the Sonata HDII is night and day with harder to drive headphones like the HD650. The Sonata has tons more power, and definitely sounds better overall.
> 
> My previous phone was the OnePlus 6T. The power difference wasn't quite as huge there when comparing the supplied analog dongle to the Sonata dongle, but it was still a very noticeable difference in both power and overall SQ.
> 
> ...



Aye, that's partially why I've been curious about what kind of results to expect from trying the Sonata.  Because apparently Qualcomm has made some big boasts about the improvements of their audio in the S10/S10+. The new Aqstic codec supposedly even out-performs the Exynos Cirrus Logic DAC, which was previously considered better on older Galaxy models like the S9+.
I owned the 9+ and have noticed a significant improvement with the S10+, using the same Audio player and files.
And now Qualcomm is making some even bigger boasts. Claiming how the WCD9341 codec used in the current flagship like the S10 "measures objectively better than some of the best branded audio DACs out there...". And making further claims that their new WCD937x audio codec is even further improved with the help of Golden Ears coming on board to help them further tweak the technology to even higher audiophile standards...
So after reading all this I really started to wonder if I'm really going to experience a significant difference with this little Sonata dongle, ya know?  Especially considering there are some really pricey portable DAC's out there that people are using to drive their gear.. I mean i dont have anything high end really, like high impedance headphones or anything like that. My ZS10 Pro's are pretty much my best and highest impedance earphones I own lol.

I just can't help the curiosity of what I'm missing out on. How much better can I make my audio sound with the gear I'm limited to atm? I mean Neutron Player alone has made a HUGE difference in my audio experience. (and PowerAmp since they released V3). When you let Neutron take the wheel, so to speak, and override the OS's DSP, after learning how to tweak all its technical settings, music sounds incredible! At least to me, subjectively. I've never had the opportunity to listen to High Res music through an expensive DAP or head/earphones, so i dont really have anything else to compare to other than what I'm familiar with..
LOL, Idk if anyone is a Rick & Morty fan here, but part of me is honestly afraid that if I get the opportunity to experience audio through some really high end gear, that afterwards I'll end up having a reaction like Morty when Rick has him experience "True level".. Lmao.


----------



## Mellowship

SinisterDev said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my questions about the Soditer and Sonata. So here's another question that someone may have answered at some point in here. If I end up picking up one of the Sonata models, Do you think it would help extend the life of it if I maybe reinforced the ends with some shrink wrap? Maybe even reinforce the cord by covering it with an additional layer of nylon, paracord or something like that and shrink wrapping the ends?


Been there, done that. 
You can search for my pictures of the reinforcement on this thread.
I first wrapped the cord in thin PTFE tape, then covered with a large enough shoestring, then finished with shrink. Not satisfied, I inserted another layer of nylon paracord and shrink. It became too stiff to use portably, so I ended up removing it all. Maybe just some shrink at the tension points will do the job.


----------



## billbishere

It's a $30 device....I spend more on pads / tips.....lol   It's not like we are talking about a Fiio Q5s or something. 

That is what I want, and may get one once they settle down and get back to MSRP.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Aug 17, 2019)

billbishere said:


> It's a $30 device....I spend more on pads / tips.....lol   It's not like we are talking about a Fiio Q5s or something.
> 
> That is what I want, and may get one once they settle down and get back to MSRP.



Not to say that it NEEDS to cost more than $30!

Just think about how much it costs them to make it.

I think Sonata HD2/S3 is good for no more than $35, basically same price as a FiiO K1. I think anything above that is not worth it, since you can almost buy a FiiO BT DAC at those prices.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi any of you guys use an inline volume controller with the sonata HD with your phones? (I have an android with OTG lightning adapter to it, using Hibymusic app, so I can only control volume via the app as I'm using adapter).

I like the sonata HD a lot but maybe one small con about it is there is no volume controller on it. I have tried a few different volume contollers with it and I find the sound quality is a bit degraded IMHO.
Wondering what u guys use?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

baskingshark said:


> Hi any of you guys use an inline volume controller with the sonata HD with your phones? (I have an android with OTG lightning adapter to it, using Hibymusic app, so I can only control volume via the app as I'm using adapter).
> 
> I like the sonata HD a lot but maybe one small con about it is there is no volume controller on it. I have tried a few different volume contollers with it and I find the sound quality is a bit degraded IMHO.
> Wondering what u guys use?



It's degraded because when you use it on anything either than music firmware the max quality output is reduced. However if you use it on music firmware the remote on IEMs will not work (IE the pause and volume buttons). 

I think only 1 firmware allows the remote to work.


----------



## baskingshark

Lifted Andreas said:


> It's degraded because when you use it on anything either than music firmware the max quality output is reduced. However if you use it on music firmware the remote on IEMs will not work (IE the pause and volume buttons).
> 
> I think only 1 firmware allows the remote to work.



Thanks for the advise. That is a real bummer. If they create a cable with added volume controller, it would be perfect.


----------



## Toshu

So I just got the Hidizs Sonata HDII cable DAC that was on special for $26. Connected to my Pixel 3XL, and downloaded the UAPP app. 
The volume increase is great except its too loud and I have no way yo reduce the volume. Anyone know what settings in UAPP I need to be able to control volume via the phone buttons???


----------



## peter123

Toshu said:


> So I just got the Hidizs Sonata HDII cable DAC that was on special for $26. Connected to my Pixel 3XL, and downloaded the UAPP app.
> The volume increase is great except its too loud and I have no way yo reduce the volume. Anyone know what settings in UAPP I need to be able to control volume via the phone buttons???



Iirc you must enable software volume control in UAPP. I'm also pretty sure that this can not work with bit perfect enabled.


----------



## jasonb

peter123 said:


> Iirc you must enable software volume control in UAPP. I'm also pretty sure that this can not work with bit perfect enabled.



You can use either software or hardware volume, but you'll get better control using the software volume.


----------



## peter123

jasonb said:


> You can use either software or hardware volume, but you'll get better control using the software volume.



Yes you're right. I only had the E1DA ES9038S available when I answered and it didn't work with hardware controls. I'm now at home and both does indeed work with the Sonata.


----------



## Toshu

peter123 said:


> Yes you're right. I only had the E1DA ES9038S available when I answered and it didn't work with hardware controls. I'm now at home and both does indeed work with the Sonata.


got it working after I flashed new firmware.


----------



## Toshu

BTW, I also bought a Soditer dongle at the same time I bought the Hidizs unit from Amazon last friday. 
I am surprised how clearer the sound is, primarily for hires songs.
I will be returning the Soditer dongle due to getting a number of piercing static noise at very high volumes as reported by other users.


----------



## baskingshark

Any of you guys using the Sonata HD directly with PC (windows 10) find there is some popping or clicking noise when skipping tracks/fastforwarding mp3s? (firmware D). On my android phone it doesn't happen.
If so, any way to resolve it?

thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## DirtyMind

Hi y'all,

I am new here, but I have been "watching" u, as in, reading here in forever  
I just now signed up - and that is because I got myself finally after spending a lot of time in this thread, the Sonata HD.

It arrived today and I tried it right away with my P20 and on my PC. It definitely got a lot more power, than the original output on my phone, but there is some weird noise every other second... almost like a stutter.. just like.. a clicking?

I read through the entire thread again, to see if anyone else has this kind of problem and to see if someone has a solution, but didn't quite find anything. I did put the firmware D on the device, that worked, but the noise is still there. Is my dongle just broken, or do u think there is anything I can do about it?

Cheers!


----------



## gordec

I just bought this for Note 10. It should work right? I'm pretty upset Samsung removed the headphone jack. Note 9 sounded pretty good as good as many stand alone DACs for IEMs.


----------



## gordec

Guys,

I just got the Sonata, trying update to firmware D for Note 10. I downloaded the file and plugged in the Sonata to Windows 10 pc. Windows picks up the Sonata right away, but the update app doesn't see the Sonata to update. Anyone else has similar issues?


----------



## Mellowship

gordec said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got the Sonata, trying update to firmware D for Note 10. I downloaded the file and plugged in the Sonata to Windows 10 pc. Windows picks up the Sonata right away, but the update app doesn't see the Sonata to update. Anyone else has similar issues?


Man, read the instructions and search for the IDs you have to insert in order to update. There are several on this thread. I'm not going to post them here, I'm on smartphone, but go to the first pages.


----------



## DirtyMind

@gordec I had the same problem, u got to do point 5 of the instructions for the update. It's on Hidizs HP and somewhere here in the thread as well.
U find the VID&PID in the device properties - those numbers u just have to fill in the update app and then it should work.


----------



## gordec (Aug 23, 2019)

DirtyMind said:


> @gordec I had the same problem, u got to do point 5 of the instructions for the update. It's on Hidizs HP and somewhere here in the thread as well.
> U find the VID&PID in the device properties - those numbers u just have to fill in the update app and then it should work.



Thx. I actually did a search and read through all of them, but I just didn't read the 1st page lol.

Great little dongle. Sounds awesome. I first got the ES100 to pair with Note 10, the sound is just not close to the Sonata. With sensitive IEMs, the volume is way too loud in UAPP with bitperfect. Using Tidal, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## jasonb

gordec said:


> Thx. I actually did a search and read through all of them, but I just didn't read the 1st page lol.
> 
> Great little dongle. Sounds awesome. I first got the ES100 to pair with Note 10, the sound is just not close to the Sonata. With sensitive IEMs, the volume is way too loud in UAPP with bitperfect. Using Tidal, it's perfectly fine.



If it's too loud you'll need to use a combination of hardware and software volume.


----------



## gordec

jasonb said:


> If it's too loud you'll need to use a combination of hardware and software volume.


How do you do that? In UAPP you can only pick one option.


----------



## jasonb

gordec said:


> How do you do that? In UAPP you can only pick one option.



In the settings menu select software. But you can also still change the hardware volume at the same time.


----------



## gordec

jasonb said:


> In the settings menu select software. But you can also still change the hardware volume at the same time.



Tried it. It doesn't seem to change the lowest volume you can achieve. It's not a big deal. UAPP is cool but straight out of Tidal isn't bad.


----------



## DirtyMind

gordec said:


> Thx. I actually did a search and read through all of them, but I just didn't read the 1st page lol.
> 
> Great little dongle. Sounds awesome. I first got the ES100 to pair with Note 10, the sound is just not close to the Sonata. With sensitive IEMs, the volume is way too loud in UAPP with bitperfect. Using Tidal, it's perfectly fine.



Perfect that it worked out for u now 

I like the sound of it as well, sadly I couldn't fix my problem. I got myself even another Sonata, but the problem remains. I tried on my friend's P20 - same thing. It doesn't matter which app I use. I tried Neutron, Poweramp, Spotify and Tidal.
Must be some with the phone I guess.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

DirtyMind said:


> Perfect that it worked out for u now
> 
> I like the sound of it as well, sadly I couldn't fix my problem. I got myself even another Sonata, but the problem remains. I tried on my friend's P20 - same thing. It doesn't matter which app I use. I tried Neutron, Poweramp, Spotify and Tidal.
> Must be some with the phone I guess.



Huawei phones just be like that man.


----------



## gordec (Aug 24, 2019)

Sonata HD works great with Note 10. For my ES60, this setup is as good as most expensive DAPs including AK380. You really don't need to pay much for DAPs if you have a good set of sensitive IEMs. 

 Interestingly for UAPP with software volume control, the volume is not too loud, but now there is significant background hiss. The background is silent with all other media apps like Tidal. UAPP is always finicky that way.


----------



## DirtyMind

Lifted Andreas said:


> Huawei phones just be like that man.



I learned my lesson. So many other issues with this phone as well.


----------



## RandomDave

I have a sonata and everytime i plug in my headphones, it clicks/pops.
Is that normal? I measured 2.7V on the microphone pin, that's nuts.


----------



## Toshu

So I have my Hidizs and its working fine for me on a Pixel 3xl. But.... my friend has an older Motorola with a micro usb port as well as a headphone jack. Can the Sonata work with an adapter for micro usb?? If so, does it require anything special??


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Toshu said:


> So I have my Hidizs and its working fine for me on a Pixel 3xl. But.... my friend has an older Motorola with a micro usb port as well as a headphone jack. Can the Sonata work with an adapter for micro usb?? If so, does it require anything special??



I don't think you'd have any trouble getting it to work with the micro USB.


----------



## Toshu

Lifted Andreas said:


> I don't think you'd have any trouble getting it to work with the micro USB.


My main concern is with the cheap adapters that might be a problem with the connection?


----------



## jasonb

So apparently this thing sucks: https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/


----------



## Mellowship

jasonb said:


> So apparently this thing sucks: https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/


Of course it sucks! It objectively sucks.


----------



## Navanod

jasonb said:


> So apparently this thing sucks: https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/



Testsd not using firmware D?


----------



## Mellowship

Navanod said:


> Testsd not using firmware D?


What I can understand from that forum replies is that the D firmware was not used, it was tested right out of the box. The user does not believe that the D firmware would make a difference. I guess he just didn't read the instructions. 
This is an example of pure objectivism. They just don't believe in many things and that impedes them to see the bigger picture and to be the most objective they can be.


----------



## jasonb

Navanod said:


> Testsd not using firmware D?



I hadn't even thought about this. I loaded up the "D" firmware right from the start so I kind of forgot about it. I guess that could make a huge difference in the results.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mellowship said:


> What I can understand from that forum replies is that the D firmware was not used, it was tested right out of the box. The user does not believe that the D firmware would make a difference. I guess he just didn't read the instructions.
> This is an example of pure objectivism. They just don't believe in many things and that impedes them to see the bigger picture and to be the most objective they can be.



That sounds like one of humanity greatest failings.


----------



## Navanod

Mellowship said:


> What I can understand from that forum replies is that the D firmware was not used, it was tested right out of the box. The user does not believe that the D firmware would make a difference. I guess he just didn't read the instructions.
> This is an example of pure objectivism. They just don't believe in many things and that impedes them to see the bigger picture and to be the most objective they can be.



After reading the reviewer's reply when asked about firmware used, he basically thinks that his tests showed that the dongle lacks power, so the firmware will not do anything.

On Android, I can definitely hear an increase in volume, power and details after flashing to D, so it's a shame it didn't get tested


----------



## jasonb (Aug 30, 2019)

Navanod said:


> After reading the reviewer's reply when asked about firmware used, he basically thinks that his tests showed that the dongle lacks power, so the firmware will not do anything.
> 
> On Android, I can definitely hear an increase in volume, power and details after flashing to D, so it's a shame it didn't get tested



The last 2 nights I've been using my Topping NX4DSD, and right now I'm using the Sonata HDII. For the volume levels I listen at the Sonata HDII is still more than enough power and sounds great to me. I find it hard to believe the best it can do at 300ohms is 3.4mw, but with that being said, the HD650 only needs .51mw to reach 100db, and I definitely don't listen at 100db. The whole HD650 needing tons of power thing is blown way out of proportion. The HD650 sounds great with the NX4DSD, and with the Sonata HDII.

With the Sonata HDII and the UAPP app on Android I use the software volume and usually listen anywhere between -20 to -12db at the most, so there is plenty of power left. I have cranked it to -3 just to see what it does, and it still seems to sound fine, it's just way to loud for me.


----------



## Mellowship (Aug 30, 2019)

Navanod said:


> After reading the reviewer's reply when asked about firmware used, he basically thinks that his tests showed that the dongle lacks power, so the firmware will not do anything.
> 
> On Android, I can definitely hear an increase in volume, power and details after flashing to D, so it's a shame it didn't get tested



The reviewer tested it using Windows, which is not the most audio-friendly OS for the intended purpose of the Sonata. Moreover, tested the Sonata without firmware D (or tested it using only the default option, failing to explore the full set of capabilities the Sonata can offer). Also, the comparisons and ranks are made against many DAC that are not at the same functionality and specification levels, including external-powered and/or with dedicated amplification sections. The objective review is an interesting exercise to see how the Sonata can compare, out of the box, with other DAC/AMPs independently of typology and type of usage. It is not a valid review regarding the main intended usage for the Sonata, or more specifically, the audio-oriented use, i.e., to be connected to an Android device, to be set in firmware D, to be locked in bit-perfect mode using an App that allows it.

Other critic that comes to mind is the choice of headphones to verify the sound impressions of the Sonata, which CAN and WILL drive such demanding drivers but, at the limit, SHOULD it? It is reported that the Sonata can drive the HD650 at satisfying levels of sound pressure, but does it justify using it as a main system, when the Senns are from another division in price, sound and power demand? Do the Sonata buyers really want it to drive a pair of 300 Ohm headphones or even orthodynamic headphones, or do they, in contrast, expect it to extract the best they can of some 16, 20. 32, 64 Ohm IEM or portable headphone? Wouldn't a Koss PortaPro be a better fit for a sound impression test?

Also, to avoid confirmation bias, the subjective experience should always be conducted before the objective one. This is to say that you cannot cheat the oscilloscope, so you should first try to listen to music through the Sonata, take impressions, marvel at what it can do for as little money and footprint, and only then take it to the testing apparatus. Doing it otherwise, like the reviewer did, gives the impression that he/she first saw the graphics and then went to listen to the defects that were detected.


----------



## Mellowship

Lifted Andreas said:


> That sounds like one of humanity greatest failings.



It most certainly is! 

We are always searching for simple explanations where there's none!


----------



## jasonb

Mellowship said:


> The reviewer tested it using Windows, which is not the most audio-friendly OS for the intended purpose of the Sonata. Moreover, tested the Sonata without firmware D (or tested it using only the default option, failing to explore the full set of capabilities the Sonata can offer). Also, the comparisons and ranks are made against many DAC that are not at the same functionality and specification levels, including external-powered and/or with dedicated amplification sections. The objective review is an interesting exercise to see how the Sonata can compare, out of the box, with other DAC/AMPs independently of typology and type of usage. It is not a valid review regarding the main intended usage for the Sonata, or more specifically, the audio-oriented use, i.e., to be connected to an Android device, to be set in firmware D, to be locked in bit-perfect mode using an App that allows it.
> 
> Other critic that comes to mind is the choice of headphones to verify the sound impressions of the Sonata, which CAN and WILL drive such demanding drivers but, at the limit, SHOULD it? It is reported that the Sonata can drive the HD650 at satisfying levels of sound pressure, but does it justify using it as a main system, when the Senns are from another division in price, sound and power demand? Do the Sonata buyers really want it to drive a pair of 300 Ohm headphones or even orthodynamic headphones, or do they, in contrast, expect it to extract the best they can of some 16, 20. 32, 64 Ohm IEM or portable headphone? Wouldn't a Koss PortaPro be a better fit for a sound impression test?
> 
> Also, to avoid confirmation bias, the subjective experience should always be conducted before the objective one. This is to say that you cannot cheat the oscilloscope, so you should first try to listen to music through the Sonata, take impressions, marvel at what it can do for as little money and footprint, and only then take it to the testing apparatus. Doing it otherwise, like the reviewer did, gives the impression that he/she first saw the graphics and then went to listen to the defects that were detected.



I don't use mine in bit-perfect, but I do use the UAPP app, and for me, the main thing I use it with is an HD650 and it does fine for safe listening levels. I leave the Sonata attached to my HD650 and then just plug it into my pixel 3a, so it's super simple just like plugging headphones into a headphone jack. Unlike having to mess around with attaching a bigger DAC and amp to my phone and then plugging it all into each other. Lately I've been putting a lot of value into just keeping it simple and convenient, especially when I'm not sure I notice a difference between the Sonata and my Topping NX4DSD anyway. Sometimes I even use Bluetooth.... Oh the audiophile humanity!

Otherwise I agree. He should have explored all the options. And I'll still say that for $26 this tiny thing is ridiculously good. But, most people probably didn't buy the Sonata to use with an HD650 like me.


----------



## Navanod (Aug 30, 2019)

Just received a 2nd Sonata HD to replace my first that has failed after a year of use.
Thanks to advice from this forum, I got it from AliExpress at a good discount instead of direct from Hidizs as the price has increased on Hidizs webstore.

This new one has a few differences (can't seem to upload photo)
It has slightly longer cables, the Hidizs logo on the USB C end is inverted and the 2D barcode is missing from the metal head of the USB C connector.
There's also an additional tiny USB thumb drive included that wasn't in my original purchase from Hidizs. Unfortunately, I can't seem to read it on Windows 10. Maybe it contains all the firmwares and instructions? The seller must be really nice if that's the case! [Update: it's just an empty microSD card reader freebie!]

Worried that I may have gotten a fake, I listened to it on stock firmware and after flashing to the D.
As my old Sonata can still play music on one side/channel, I was also able to compare them.

The new unit sounds identical and is again, much better than the stock Pixel 2 dongle.

Note that this listening test was done using Neutron player on Android with direct USB DAC control enabled to avoid the default digital gain from affecting the volume and quality (which is the main problem with the Pixel's).

Also related to the above posts about the new review rubbishing this dongle, the D firmware definitely increased the volume and power of the dongle many folds.
On stock, I need to increase volume on Neutron to about 25 to 35% in order to listen to my music. After flashing to firmware D, 5% is more than I can take before it get uncomfortably loud. At 10%, my headphones turn into speakers!

So the person doing the review on stock firmware is seriously missing out. Maybe he may measure more distortion on D because the boost is some software tricks, but we would never know unless someone have a go again with measuring it.


----------



## Ymer

Has anyone had any success with the Sonata II and the P20 Pro? I really like the phone but the included dongle is really bad.


----------



## billbishere

They have released the new versions of this device.


----------



## Ski22

Can this be used with an Iphone by getting a usb C to lightning converter plu/cable?


----------



## DynamicEars

jasonb said:


> The last 2 nights I've been using my Topping NX4DSD, and right now I'm using the Sonata HDII. For the volume levels I listen at the Sonata HDII is still more than enough power and sounds great to me. I find it hard to believe the best it can do at 300ohms is 3.4mw, but with that being said, the HD650 only needs .51mw to reach 100db, and I definitely don't listen at 100db. The whole HD650 needing tons of power thing is blown way out of proportion. The HD650 sounds great with the NX4DSD, and with the Sonata HDII.
> 
> With the Sonata HDII and the UAPP app on Android I use the software volume and usually listen anywhere between -20 to -12db at the most, so there is plenty of power left. I have cranked it to -3 just to see what it does, and it still seems to sound fine, it's just way to loud for me.



so between Sonata HD II and topping NX4, which one sounds better?


----------



## moisespr123

The S1 and S3 are now available on Amazon. I just ordered them and will see how they compare to the Sonata HD


----------



## jasonb

DynamicEars said:


> so between Sonata HD II and topping NX4, which one sounds better?



They sound the same to me at low to medium volume, but if you want to crank the volume the NX4 definitely has more power.


----------



## Toshu

I just got my second Sonata HD and was hoping to be able to use it with headphones on my Windows PC. I updated the firmware and tested it on my phone w UAPP.
Then tried the PC and nada. Tried Foobar and got an error saying driver not available, then played songs on Plex and there is no where to select usb as the audio output on the PC......any help appreciated.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Toshu said:


> I just got my second Sonata HD and was hoping to be able to use it with headphones on my Windows PC. I updated the firmware and tested it on my phone w UAPP.
> Then tried the PC and nada. Tried Foobar and got an error saying driver not available, then played songs on Plex and there is no where to select usb as the audio output on the PC......any help appreciated.



Connect it and open Device Manager, does it show any new devices?


----------



## Toshu

Lifted Andreas said:


> Connect it and open Device Manager, does it show any new devices?



Yep, had to unplug, then plug it back in.....then she started singing.

Thanks


----------



## PixelSquish

Just got the S3 in the mail today, gonna start testing it out. Didn't come with a usb-c to regular usb adapter, and on the website there is no firmware for the s3, just the sonata. not sure if this one has adjustable firmware yet.


----------



## PixelSquish

Doing some A and B with my Dunu DK 3001 Pros. My laptop to the LH Labs Geekout V2 and then my Pixel 2XL to the S3 cable.

The S3 is definitely more cold and crisp and analytical vs the relative warmth of the Geekout V2. Sounds good but I am kinda missing a bit of warmth. Really would like to hear a comparison of the S3 to the iBasso dc02


----------



## Jhood (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello everybody,

I need a jack 3.5 to usb-c adaptater for my phone, I will use the CCA C12 earphones, what product can you recommend me please?

Thanks


----------



## moisespr123

PixelSquish said:


> Doing some A and B with my Dunu DK 3001 Pros. My laptop to the LH Labs Geekout V2 and then my Pixel 2XL to the S3 cable.
> 
> The S3 is definitely more cold and crisp and analytical vs the relative warmth of the Geekout V2. Sounds good but I am kinda missing a bit of warmth. Really would like to hear a comparison of the S3 to the iBasso dc02



The Sonata HD and S3 shares the same firmware. In fact, as soon as I connected the DAC to my Windows PC, it detected it as "SONATA HD Audio", meaning it is essentially the same as the SONATA HD. They also have the same VID (22e1) and PID (e202)

By default, the firmware is the one that's limited to 48Khz. After flashing the D firmware, it now goes up to 192Khz.

BUT, the S3 maybe has a bit more separation than their "S2 Sonata" so they definitely did something in the PCB to improve the sound. More listening needs to be done to see what real sound changes there are between their old and new DAC.

The S1 is not as wide as the S3, and sounds just basic.


----------



## SinisterDev

Wow, im surprised. For once it looks like something is cheaper on Amazon than Aliexpress. I've been thinking about picking up one of these, and figured Id wait because ppl said the S3 was coming soon. Its on Amazon for $50 w/ Prime, and they want $70 for it on Aliexpress atm.


----------



## SinisterDev

Anyone seen this before? Came across it looking for the Sonata and realized there's a coupon for $70 off right now?! https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07XG2XCPQ/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1


----------



## baskingshark

SinisterDev said:


> Wow, im surprised. For once it looks like something is cheaper on Amazon than Aliexpress. I've been thinking about picking up one of these, and figured Id wait because ppl said the S3 was coming soon. Its on Amazon for $50 w/ Prime, and they want $70 for it on Aliexpress atm.



I think if u can wait for 11/11 aliexpress may have massive discounts on stuff. But definitely Aliexpress ain't the cheapest all the time, sometimes I find stuff on ebay and amazon that is cheaper.



SinisterDev said:


> Anyone seen this before? Came across it looking for the Sonata and realized there's a coupon for $70 off right now?! https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07XG2XCPQ/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1



What brand is this DAC?
Haha I think probably they wanted to retail it at 29 bucks and just upped the price to 99 and gave a 70 dollar discount coupon to even it out.


----------



## SinisterDev

baskingshark said:


> I think if u can wait for 11/11 aliexpress may have massive discounts on stuff. But definitely Aliexpress ain't the cheapest all the time, sometimes I find stuff on ebay and amazon that is cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im looking forward to checking out these 11/11 sales. I keep seeing people mention it! Im new to Aliexpress, so this is exciting.
And yeah, that's probably what they did with that DAC's pricing. I actually sent a question to the seller, asking them what model DAC chip is used inside. And asking if it has different firmware options like the HIDIZS/Sonata, or if its just supposed to be able to output  32/384 out of the box? Plus have all the added functionality that would otherwise be disabled on the Sonata if you were to install D firmware. The build quality at least LOOKS nice, and although its only a short cord, it was claiming its OCC copper and all sorts of other fancy, pricey components... Im curious but apprehensive,naturally. Hehe


----------



## baskingshark

SinisterDev said:


> Im looking forward to checking out these 11/11 sales. I keep seeing people mention it! Im new to Aliexpress, so this is exciting.
> And yeah, that's probably what they did with that DAC's pricing. I actually sent a question to the seller, asking them what model DAC chip is used inside. And asking if it has different firmware options like the HIDIZS/Sonata, or if its just supposed to be able to output  32/384 out of the box? Plus have all the added functionality that would otherwise be disabled on the Sonata if you were to install D firmware. The build quality at least LOOKS nice, and although its only a short cord, it was claiming its OCC copper and all sorts of other fancy, pricey components... Im curious but apprehensive,naturally. Hehe



If the sellers do let u know what chip is inside and other info, let us know!

Otherwise the tempotec sonata HD (which is just a different and cheaper branding of the hidizs sonata HD) is like 27ish USD. And i rather take a punt on the known sonata HD at the same pricing range.


----------



## agmvc5 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello:

Regarding the aparentelly weakeness of the cable, i´ve reinforced it with heat shrink cover as shown in the picture. But nevertheless i´m a bit worried if this solution will stress the Usb-c female port of the phone due to a kind of torque effect. What do you think about it?, Do you have any idea about the usbc female port endurance.

Thanks!


----------



## twiceboss

what's the difference between the OG and the S3?


----------



## twiceboss

i just read some of your impression. It seems like S3 has better separation an soundstage. What about firmware though? How to flash? im planning to buy to use with S10plus, idk what's going on with firmware etc. Does it have app or what?


----------



## Cadop

pakorosen said:


> I bought the Sonata hydizs for 27 $ and I can not be happier. My normal use is with an iphone 8 plus, I can always carry it in my pocket. It matches perfectly with the iphone through lightning OTG photos.
> the increase in both sound quality, volume, and drivability is pretty noticeable.
> *pros:*
> small and lightweight
> ...



have you found out as well that on MacOS (at least with the pure music firmware), the volume goes up only each 3 steps of system volume?

the only workaround for me is using the apps' volume to adjust the volume with more precision

this only happens on Mac


----------



## Applehusky

Cadop said:


> have you found out as well that on MacOS (at least with the pure music firmware), the volume goes up only each 3 steps of system volume?
> 
> the only workaround for me is using the apps' volume to adjust the volume with more precision
> 
> this only happens on Mac



I have this same type of problem on windows.

It seems like there are only a few steps of volume so it's very difficult to get it just right.

Anyone know if there's a solution to this?


----------



## moisespr123

twiceboss said:


> i just read some of your impression. It seems like S3 has better separation an soundstage. What about firmware though? How to flash? im planning to buy to use with S10plus, idk what's going on with firmware etc. Does it have app or what?



The firmware for the SONATA HD and the S3 are the same. The steps are also the same.



Applehusky said:


> I have this same type of problem on windows.
> 
> It seems like there are only a few steps of volume so it's very difficult to get it just right.
> 
> Anyone know if there's a solution to this?



This is why I'm using my IFI IEMatch in its Ultra mode with my Hidizs MS4. I can now go up to a little more over 20% on Windows.

---

These are my impressions of the S3, in Spanish:


----------



## Jhood

Hello guys, 

For the one who had the chance to compare the S3 and Sonata HD, which one is better?

What about the kz usb-c dac? Is it good or the sonata and s3 are better than the kz?

Thanks


----------



## SinisterDev

Anyone here have experience with using the Sonata and Neutron Music Player? I decided to give the new S3 a try. This is my first DAC, and ive run into some potentially dangerous trouble with the volume.  
So, first thing I did was flash the D firmware onto the Sonata S3. Then I enabled Direct USB Access and plugged the Sonata in. Good thing i didn't have my IEMs in my ears because the music started automatically playing at what would have been a potentially deafening level of sound. My little ZSX sounded like speakers!  The Sonata certainly provides a higher volume potential than my S10+ does. That's for sure. 

I fiddled around with the settings a bit, and disabled all auto-play when connecting a USB device. So now im trying to figure out how to get this dang thing's volume control under control. Im concerned because it seems like even if i turn the gain down to 0 in Neutron and then plug in the Sonata and press play on music, it plays WAY too loud. (again, glad i tested without the iems in my ears lol)

I haven't messed around with the Direct USB Access options in Neutron because I've never had to before. And unfortunately it seems there's not much info on their forums about it.  There's a couple options in here pertaining to volume, but I haven't been able to get it right. Even when i can get the volume to start at a nice, low level, Im not liking the volume steps after a certain point. It goes up by small increments from like 0-16 gain, and then suddenly with each click after that the volume jumps up way too much. So I can't find that Goldilocks volume level that im accustomed to finding normally in Neutron.
Any suggestions?  Im afraid this thing is gonna make me deaf haha...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

SinisterDev said:


> Anyone here have experience with using the Sonata and Neutron Music Player? I decided to give the new S3 a try. This is my first DAC, and ive run into some potentially dangerous trouble with the volume.
> So, first thing I did was flash the D firmware onto the Sonata S3. Then I enabled Direct USB Access and plugged the Sonata in. Good thing i didn't have my IEMs in my ears because the music started automatically playing at what would have been a potentially deafening level of sound. My little ZSX sounded like speakers!  The Sonata certainly provides a higher volume potential than my S10+ does. That's for sure.
> 
> I fiddled around with the settings a bit, and disabled all auto-play when connecting a USB device. So now im trying to figure out how to get this dang thing's volume control under control. Im concerned because it seems like even if i turn the gain down to 0 in Neutron and then plug in the Sonata and press play on music, it plays WAY too loud. (again, glad i tested without the iems in my ears lol)
> ...



You can always try Precise Volume, to control the volume levels more accurately.


----------



## SinisterDev

Ive been using Samsung Sound Assistant app, which has worked great for allowing more control over the volume, but my problem is with this Sonata S3. No matter what i have the phone volume set to, if i unplug the Sonata and plug it back in, it defaults to some deafeningly high level of volume.  And sometimes i have problems controlling the volume of it in Neutron. When im just using Neutron normally, the volume control is fine. But when change the settings to allow Direct USB Access for the Sonata, the volume control is behaving really weird.


----------



## moisespr123

I'm using Sound Assistant too and it works great with my S9.

I have came with a weird bug, that it seems to be more of an issue with the Savitech Audio IC, which the S2 and S3 use. Sometimes when adjusting the volume, one channel will become louder than the other. However, changing the volume again restores the volume.

This behavior happened in my S3, but also happens with another DAC that I have that also uses a Savitech audio controller. It happened while using my S3 with my AP80.


----------



## PixelSquish

Selling my S3 cable. I got the iBasso DC02 and prefer it. Going to make a listing for it.


----------



## Semiramide

Got this last week to try to improve the sound of the office's computer. After fighting with drivers for an hour (Windows 7, had to install them separately), I managed to make it work. After that, upgrading the firmware to "D" was a piece of cake.

I'm a bit shocked by the volume power of this little device, haha. Sounds good, too. I has already tried it in my cell phone using the default firmware (using poweramp) and worked well. I'll try the new firmware with my phone as soon as I get home, since I left the OTG cable there :facepalm: But should work even better.


----------



## jasonb

Now using it with my Pixel 3a, Google Play Music (not USB audio player pro), and a bass modded Q701. Sounds great and is my preferred volume level in the 12-16 range out of 25. So that's 48% to 64%, so there is still some headroom there.


----------



## SinisterDev

So I have a bit of an update on my experience with the S3. I contacted HIDIZS customer support about the issues i was having with the dangerous volume levels and lack of proper control of volume. They suggested i install a new "cable 2.0"firmware on their site instead of the Pure Music firmware.  And the volume control seems to be working properly now. Its still kinda intimidating how loud this thing can make IEMs lol.
Unfortunately the problem im having now is no matter what Ive tried to do, the S3 won't allow me to play music at the advertised 24/192. Its locked at 24/48 when i plug it in. Whether I try using it in Neutron or PowerAmp.  Any ideas?


----------



## Applehusky (Oct 19, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> So I have a bit of an update on my experience with the S3. I contacted HIDIZS customer support about the issues i was having with the dangerous volume levels and lack of proper control of volume. They suggested i install a new "cable 2.0"firmware on their site instead of the Pure Music firmware.  And the volume control seems to be working properly now. Its still kinda intimidating how loud this thing can make IEMs lol.
> Unfortunately the problem im having now is no matter what Ive tried to do, the S3 won't allow me to play music at the advertised 24/192. Its locked at 24/48 when i plug it in. Whether I try using it in Neutron or PowerAmp.  Any ideas?



I just flashed the cable 2.0 firmware too and it looks like the file name for the firmware says "SONATA_HD-A-V2.0.exe" which I would guess is an updated version of the "A" firmware. This would make sense considering the device also shows up as an input.

I'm also not able to go above 24/48 with this new firmware, but the volume works much better on windows now. Hopefully they release updated versions of the pure firmware with the same improvements.

Edit: I also received a response from hidizs regarding the volume control and this is what it said;

"Sorry that the SONATA don't have volume button at the moment,and need to adjust via computer or phone.considering this,we will update in next new product of S8.thanks."

So it sounds like they're coming out with yet another dac/amp with buttons called the s8?

I guess we'll see.


----------



## SinisterDev

Applehusky said:


> I just flashed the cable 2.0 firmware too and it looks like the file name for the firmware says "SONATA_HD-A-V2.0.exe" which I would guess is an updated version of the "A" firmware. This would make sense considering the device also shows up as an input.
> 
> I'm also not able to go above 24/48 with this new firmware, but the volume works much better on windows now. Hopefully they release updated versions of the pure firmware with the same improvements.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Ah yeah i do remember it saying "A" in the new 2.0 firmware. In that case i really hope they are releasing 2.0 versions of the other firmwares too. Im still wondering if this thing is even worth it at all...I can listen to my high res music in Neutron at 32bit/352.8.khz. And it sounds pretty great! Although i do think the S3 is providing a clearer, blacker background. And possibly reduced some hissing in some tracks. Ill have to give more music a good listen. Haven't noticed much else different yet. Not what others have described on here.


----------



## moisespr123

I know this is not an ideal solution, but using the IFI IEMatch makes the volume more manageable. 

However, I agree that these DACs should have a proper IEM firmware.


----------



## SinisterDev

At this point im honestly considering returning the S3 and buying the iBasso DC02 that just came out instead. HIDIZS customer service is frustrating me. In my initial correspondence with them I described the volume issue i was having with the Pure Music firmware, and they suggested i install the new Cable 2.0 firmware to see if it fixes it. Which i did, and the volume problem was mostly solved, but still presented issues. Degradation of audio quality was definitely one of them... So they respond by telling me their engineers suggest i install the Pure Sound firmware instead of the cable 2.0  *facepalm*
Im legitimately concerned about this thing damaging my hearing. I was trying to listen to some music 2 nights ago and very suddenly the sound in one ear got extremely loud. It was like a damn flashbang going off in my ear and its been aching ever since. I don't trust this thing.


----------



## Ymer

Has anyone done an S3 vs. iBasso DC02 yet?


----------



## moisespr123

SinisterDev said:


> At this point im honestly considering returning the S3 and buying the iBasso DC02 that just came out instead. HIDIZS customer service is frustrating me. In my initial correspondence with them I described the volume issue i was having with the Pure Music firmware, and they suggested i install the new Cable 2.0 firmware to see if it fixes it. Which i did, and the volume problem was mostly solved, but still presented issues. Degradation of audio quality was definitely one of them... So they respond by telling me their engineers suggest i install the Pure Sound firmware instead of the cable 2.0  *facepalm*
> Im legitimately concerned about this thing damaging my hearing. I was trying to listen to some music 2 nights ago and very suddenly the sound in one ear got extremely loud. It was like a damn flashbang going off in my ear and its been aching ever since. I don't trust this thing.



I think this is mostly an issue with the Savitech controller they are using. I've also experienced the one side volume issue but it seems to happen rarely when changing the volume stepping. It reverts back to normal when again, I change the volume. Unfortunately, this issue has also happened with another DAC that I own that also uses a Savitech controller, leading me to believe it's a controller issue.

I wonder if messaging Tempotec would solve these issues, since basically the Sonata HD and S3 is based on the same board, and firmwares are compatible, so Tempotec could provide support for it.

Oh, and Hidizs is coming with the S8 soon, which looks fairly similar to the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and use the same Cirrus Logic DAC.

Hidizs S8: https://lyra.media/topics/hpfes-2019-Hidizs-ap80-pro-s8-ms1-rainbow
Tempotec Sonata HD Pro: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000328408705.html


----------



## pauldoni (Nov 10, 2019)

is it possible to use this dac with topping a30 amplifier? and how to?
btw anyone know whic is better toppind d3 (amp dac combo) or topping a30+sonata hd2?
ill use it for my ath r70x. thx


----------



## baskingshark

pauldoni said:


> is it possible to use *this dac *with topping a30 amplifier? and how to?



When u say "this dac" are u referring to the Hidizs sonata HD?
The Hidizs sonata HD already has a DAC and AMP inside, so not advisable to add an amp to it. U might fry the second amp. Though the output voltage of the sonata HD isn't that high compared to other standalone amps.
If u want to use the Topping A30 amp, u should connect it to a pure DAC (which has no amp component).


----------



## pauldoni

baskingshark said:


> When u say "this dac" are u referring to the Hidizs sonata HD?
> The Hidizs sonata HD already has a DAC and AMP inside, so not advisable to add an amp to it. U might fry the second amp. Though the output voltage of the sonata HD isn't that high compared to other standalone amps.
> If u want to use the Topping A30 amp, u should connect it to a pure DAC (which has no amp component).


oww ok, i thought sonata was a pure dac. nice info   thanks


----------



## peter123

pauldoni said:


> is it possible to use this dac with topping a30 amplifier? and how to?
> btw anyone know whic is better toppind d3 (amp dac combo) or topping a30+sonata hd2?
> ill use it for my ath r70x. thx



Of course you can no problem at all. 

Just be aware that you'll be double amping but with modern gear this is a very small problem in my experience.


----------



## flashmp3

For bassheads don't go for the Ibasso dc02. I could test it with both my vmoda m100 and jvc sz2000. Sadly the sound quality is great for the size but there is a clear bass rolloff under 30hz. For anyone loving super deep notes it s a no go. The sound straight from the jack output of my macbook pro get deeper and fuller bass. The trouble doesn't exist on the ibasso t4. As usual they cleaned out the lower frequencies to get a better SNR


----------



## filippoaceto

It's good to connect it to a fiio a5?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

filippoaceto said:


> It's good to connect it to a fiio a5?



Why would you use this with a FiiO A5?


----------



## filippoaceto

Lifted Andreas said:


> Why would you use this with a FiiO A5?


Because i already have the fiio


----------



## Lifted Andreas

filippoaceto said:


> Because i already have the fiio



Yeh but the FiiO  A5 is another amp.

Why do you want to connect 2 amps?


----------



## filippoaceto

Lifted Andreas said:


> Yeh but the FiiO  A5 is another amp.
> 
> Why do you want to connect 2 amps?


Yeah you're right, exists an USB adapter forma type c that simulate a line-out?


----------



## deniskzn

https://mysku.ru/blog/aliexpress/76953.html
Sonata HD Pro review


----------



## Almazbek (Dec 2, 2019)

Found the easy way to protect the cable. It feels way better than the stock cable.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Almazbek said:


> Found the easy way to protect the cable. It feels way better than the stock cable.



Did you just twisted a wire around the cord?


----------



## tendou

How many version does hidizs sonata and tempotec have?


----------



## Hamlap

Is this still a great option for Android-use on the go?


----------



## jasonb

Hamlap said:


> Is this still a great option for Android-use on the go?



At this point I think the Meizu Pro is the better option for the price. https://hifigo.com/products/meizu-h...-5mm-dac-decoding-headphone-amplifier-adapter


----------



## Hamlap

jasonb said:


> At this point I think the Meizu Pro is the better option for the price. https://hifigo.com/products/meizu-h...-5mm-dac-decoding-headphone-amplifier-adapter



But also more than twice the price. The Sonata HD can be bought for €19 at AE, the Meizu Pro is €50.


----------



## jasonb

Hamlap said:


> But also more than twice the price. The Sonata HD can be bought for €19 at AE, the Meizu Pro is €50.



I was looking at Amazon prices. I got my Sonata HDII from Amazon a while ago for $26, but am seeing that right now it's $43 on Amazon.

What headphones are you looking to power with the Sonata HDII?


----------



## Hamlap

jasonb said:


> I was looking at Amazon prices. I got my Sonata HDII from Amazon a while ago for $26, but am seeing that right now it's $43 on Amazon.
> 
> What headphones are you looking to power with the Sonata HDII?



Ah right. And I was looking at the Sonata HD. Not the II 

Probably using it on my S9, with a couple of headsets. ZS10 Pro, Finder X1, Blon B8 (when I get one soon) and DT990 Pro (if they can power these)...


----------



## peter123

Hamlap said:


> Ah right. And I was looking at the Sonata HD. Not the II
> 
> Probably using it on my S9, with a couple of headsets. ZS10 Pro, Finder X1, Blon B8 (when I get one soon) and DT990 Pro (if they can power these)...



The Sonata HD and HD II sound identical. The only difference is the cable and look. Imo it's a very good device, especially for $19.


----------



## Hamlap

peter123 said:


> The Sonata HD and HD II sound identical. The only difference is the cable and look. Imo it's a very good device, especially for $19.



Yeah, I found that somewhere else that they are the same. Great! I'll probably order one and use Firmware D on it


----------



## mrnikt (Jan 9, 2020)

peter123 said:


> The Sonata HD and HD II sound identical. The only difference is the cable and look. Imo it's a very good device, especially for $19.



Where did you found it for 19 USD ???

And now something completely different 
Any comparision to xDuoo Link ???


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mrnikt said:


> Where did you found it for 19 USD ???
> 
> And now something completely different
> Any comparision to xDuoo Link ???



Long time ago it was a lot cheaper than now.


----------



## peter123

mrnikt said:


> Where did you found it for 19 USD ???
> 
> And now something completely different
> Any comparision to xDuoo Link ???



My bad, it's €19 according to an earlier post on this page.


----------



## mrnikt (Jan 10, 2020)

jasonb said:


> At this point I think the Meizu Pro is the better option for the price. https://hifigo.com/products/meizu-h...-5mm-dac-decoding-headphone-amplifier-adapter


Hi
Would you share WHY do you recommend Meizu over Sonata HD ?
And what about Sonata HD PRO (Tempotec) ?? It looks promising (on paper  )

There are so many portable DAC/AMPS and I'm stuck with decision which one to choose 
My Phone has limited max volume due to EU regulations and on the other side, I'm looking for better sound quality as I bought Tidal HiFI...
And last but not least  I have limited money fot this purchase (40-60 USD)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jasonb said:


> At this point I think the Meizu Pro is the better option for the price. https://hifigo.com/products/meizu-h...-5mm-dac-decoding-headphone-amplifier-adapter



Very much doubt that. 

I'd rather choose the eSynic with the AK4452 DAC chip that only costs around £17 off Amazon.


----------



## jasonb

Lifted Andreas said:


> Very much doubt that.
> 
> I'd rather choose the eSynic with the AK4452 DAC chip that only costs around £17 off Amazon.



I've seen measurements showing the Meizu Pro is the better dongle. Better DAC and more power.


----------



## peter123

jasonb said:


> I've seen measurements showing the Meizu Pro is the better dongle. Better DAC and more power.



LMAO!


----------



## jasonb

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...hifi-pro-usb-c-phone-dongle-dac-review.10423/

Laugh all you want...


----------



## peter123

jasonb said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...hifi-pro-usb-c-phone-dongle-dac-review.10423/
> 
> Laugh all you want...



Personally I don't appreciate people commenting of stuff they have no first hand experience with but obviously YMMV....


----------



## jasonb

peter123 said:


> Personally I don't appreciate people commenting of stuff they have no first hand experience with but obviously YMMV....



I do have first hand experience with the Sonata HDII, but I have not used the Meizu. I was never disappointed with the Hidizs, but I'd definitely recommend the Meizu over it after seeing those measurements. 3 times the power is always a good thing, and the DAC portion measures better too.


----------



## peter123

jasonb said:


> I do have first hand experience with the Sonata HDII, but I have not used the Meizu. I was never disappointed with the Hidizs, but I'd definitely recommend the Meizu over it after seeing those measurements. 3 times the power is always a good thing, and the DAC portion measures better too.



Fair enough but be aware that there's limitations to human hearing over measurement equipment so after a certain point numbers are irrelevant for what we hear. 

Extra power can be a good or bad thing depending on what you're planning to pair it with in my experience (more prone to hiss, faster battery drain, and bigger volume steps are some examples). But yeah, if you're planning to use it with hard to drive headphones it's certainly welcome.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jasonb said:


> I've seen measurements showing the Meizu Pro is the better dongle. Better DAC and more power.



Meaurements are hardly be all and end all of audio equipment. 

Whether it's a better device or not depends on a myriad of things, just like described in Peter's post above.


----------



## olivierhacking

So I am figuring out how I can get rid of background hiss using my quality Phantom Master 4 IEMs together with my Dell XPS 7590 laptop. 

Others advised me to go down the mini DAC path, is the HIDIZS Sonata II still the way to go? My IEMs are sensitive, above all I want to get rid of the hiss but a nicer source for my IEMs would be great too...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

olivierhacking said:


> So I am figuring out how I can get rid of background hiss using my quality Phantom Master 4 IEMs together with my Dell XPS 7590 laptop.
> 
> Others advised me to go down the mini DAC path, is the HIDIZS Sonata II still the way to go? My IEMs are sensitive, above all I want to get rid of the hiss but a nicer source for my IEMs would be great too...



Ahh, even something like this would work (with a USB-C to USB adapter). Which is what I'm using with my laptop, works perfect and needs no drivers! 

USB Type C 3.5mm Headphone Jack Adapter, KOOPAO USB-C 3.5mm Digital Earphone Adapter Compatible with Samsung Google Pixel 2 3 4XL and HTC Huawei iPad Pro (Upgraded version) 

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B082WR32KH/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_jp6hEbG8A7TKH


----------



## Ron Good

Jerry Lee said:


> unfortunately, i can only got it works with my laptop. non of my smartphones are able to detect it once plucked in. what seems to be the problem here. i had testing with huawei P20Pro, Mate 20Pro, P30Pro, LG V30, Oppo Reno. i am currently uses Oppo Reno with android 9. please advise, i had tested all known setting advised by hidizs.



I know it's been months since this post, but just for update/information, I'm using the Hidizs S3 dongle with no issues, and great satisfaction, on my Huawei P30Pro, using both Poweramp and the default player. Prefer Poweramp, but that's an aside. (Pure Music D)


----------



## afico

can you try if P30 works with UAPP?? it should be a miracle..


----------



## mohsin9221

Anyone noticed that it has lower max volume (atleast 2db) than even FIIO K1 which has lower power on paper.


----------



## ]eep

I just received the Tempotec Sonata HD pro which is identical to the Hidizs S8 internally. I read the glowing reports about the S8 and the Jeckyl to this Mr Hide. I really, really like the look of the Hidisz, but does that warrant a price doubling? Do I need it at all? Aren't those awesome measurements just as clever marketing as the shiny exterior? Well, yes. Being in audio for 40 years it didn't take long to know that specs tell you exactly _nothing_ about sound quality. I don't believe it, I know it. Specs are marketing tools. They have the image of being objective but the deception lies in that the average consumer (ie 99.99%) has no idea how to interpret and weigh them. For that you need a combination of several specializations not taught in any one school. But I digress... 

Why did I buy the Tempotec? It's small enough to vanish and not need an extra bag or strap, it has the firmware I wanted (no mic, only music direct), it's cheap enough not to regret as impulse buy, it has an extra opamp so has more power than the usual single chip Dac-cables to support my HF 580 planar with a simple unbalanced 3.5mm jack. And what I read from the reviews is that it had a neutral (not overly warm) sound that I needed/wanted to combine with my headphones. 

Now I'm listening to some native DSD material I can say that it's dead quiet, indeed volume steps are a bit large, it can drive my Takstar HF 580 reasonably well (1 volume step below max to take away the slight strain on the opamp) and the sound is really good. It's natural and flowing, not to overdetailed but still a sigma delta sound signature. So even if I know not to care about specs, compared to my big system (R2R+tubes) it's slightly clinical silicone cleanroom. Like a well designed classy hotel bar instead of a cosy jazz bar. Once again a good impulse acquisition.


----------



## OpiateSkittles (Feb 26, 2020)

jasonb said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...hifi-pro-usb-c-phone-dongle-dac-review.10423/



I saw the link, do you have any experience with hifi go as a vendor? Also, if you own this little guy, I'm curious if you use it with Uapp. I ordered one but I'm a little wary about the compatibility list saying some Meizu devices need root.


----------



## Brave Heart

How do you flash the FW on a mac? I don't have a Windows PC.


----------



## amanieux (Apr 2, 2020)

this review like many reviews repeats the brochure marketing that says 60mw power but https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/ measured it at 28mw


----------



## cmrheadphones

I have been using this on a Windows 10 PC (flashed to D) but every time I boot up I have to unplug and reinsert to get any audio out. Anybody else had this issue?


----------



## Ron Good

cmrheadphones said:


> I have been using this on a Windows 10 PC (flashed to D) but every time I boot up I have to unplug and reinsert to get any audio out. Anybody else had this issue?



It's been a while since used this on my PC, but I recall that I had a similar issue. Unfortunately, I have no solution and just dealt with it.

Now I use a FiiO E10K and have no such issue.


----------



## jasonb

OpiateSkittles said:


> I saw the link, do you have any experience with hifi go as a vendor? Also, if you own this little guy, I'm curious if you use it with Uapp. I ordered one but I'm a little wary about the compatibility list saying some Meizu devices need root.



I actually have one on order from AliExpress that doesn't seem to be moving, and one on order from HiFi go that should arrive in a couple days now. I'll be able to compare the Hidizs and the Meizu by ear in a few days.


----------



## cmrheadphones

Ron Good said:


> It's been a while since used this on my PC, but I recall that I had a similar issue. Unfortunately, I have no solution and just dealt with it.
> 
> Now I use a FiiO E10K and have no such issue.


Scary stuff - I also have a FiiO E10 K and have gone back to that with the PC. Prefer the physical volume control anyway. I notice though that the Sonata is capable of a higher bit rate than the E10K. This is where my knowledge starts to end. Interestingly the Sonata could not handle exclusive WASAPI mode in Winamp where as the E10 K can.


----------



## Ron Good

cmrheadphones said:


> Scary stuff - I also have a FiiO E10 K and have gone back to that with the PC. Prefer the physical volume control anyway. I notice though that the Sonata is capable of a higher bit rate than the E10K. This is where my knowledge starts to end. Interestingly the Sonata could not handle exclusive WASAPI mode in Winamp where as the E10 K can.



The Sonata (S3) is excellent for both my phones (s8+ and P30Pr0) using the D setting (and it also does some interesting stuff when I plug it in to my AP80, too) but for my PC, the FiiO E10K works without a hitch.


----------



## Semiramide

cmrheadphones said:


> I have been using this on a Windows 10 PC (flashed to D) but every time I boot up I have to unplug and reinsert to get any audio out. Anybody else had this issue?


Same here. I guess it is because Sonata is made for portable purposes, so it will not work "as it should" on a PC. But what would you expect for that price?


----------



## reisub

Ron Good said:


> The Sonata (S3) is excellent for both my phones (s8+ and P30Pr0) using the D setting (and it also does some interesting stuff when I plug it in to my AP80, too) but for my PC, the FiiO E10K works without a hitch.


So it's safe to flash with D firmware on S3...

Because I wrote to the customer support and they told me to stay with the 2.0 version...

I already own an S2 and I'm waiting for the S3.


----------



## Ron Good

reisub said:


> So it's safe to flash with D firmware on S3...
> 
> Because I wrote to the customer support and they told me to stay with the 2.0 version...
> 
> I already own an S2 and I'm waiting for the S3.


All I can say is I did it with no apparent mishap. Well, did it on two of them, because I keep a backup.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

reisub said:


> So it's safe to flash with D firmware on S3...
> 
> Because I wrote to the customer support and they told me to stay with the 2.0 version...
> 
> I already own an S2 and I'm waiting for the S3.



Just to confirm, I also flashed the D firmware on the S3. No issues whatsoever. I ended up selling it and I kind of wish I'd kept it as a backup, but I have an HD pro now so it's all good lol.


----------



## reisub (Apr 21, 2020)

I tried to ask to the customer support about ... They sent me a WeTransfer link with a D firmware that seems to be specific for the S3... I don't have yet the S3 so I can't try...
The . exe is called like "Sonata HD-D 3.0" and the md5 is different.
Can I share the WeTransfer link?


----------



## reisub

Here's the S3 D firmware!


----------



## masterp

jasonb said:


> I actually have one on order from AliExpress that doesn't seem to be moving, and one on order from HiFi go that should arrive in a couple days now. I'll be able to compare the Hidizs and the Meizu by ear in a few days.


@jasonb I currently have the Sonata HD DAC Cable II and considering upgrading to the MEIZU Hifi Pro and was keen to see how you compare the two.  Have you have received the MEIZU ?


----------



## yawg (May 3, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## yawg

amanieux said:


> this review like many reviews repeats the brochure marketing that says 60mw power but https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...asurements-of-hidizs-dac-and-amp-dongle.8707/ measured it at 28mw



The official output from the horse's mouth is 30mV@30Ohm.

https://www.cirrus.com/products/cs42l42/

More than enough for my B8 over ear cans with 16 Ohm nominal impedance. I guess the TempoTec will be my first choice. I hope that my Redmi Note 8 Pro is compatible.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

yawg said:


> The official output from the horse's mouth is 30mV@30Ohm.
> 
> https://www.cirrus.com/products/cs42l42/
> 
> More than enough for my B8 over ear cans with 16 Ohm nominal impedance. I guess the TempoTec will be my first choice. I hope that my Redmi Note 8 Pro is compatible.


Do yourself a solid and spend the extra 20 to get the Tempotec Pro version. I've owned both and the non Pro is solid, but the Pro easily bests it, while still only being 40 dollars. The removable/replaceable cable is nice too (I've got a DD Electronics cable on the way for mine). Plus you don't have to mess with firmware flashing. It runs 32/384 and native DSD 256 out of the box.


----------



## yawg (May 4, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> Do yourself a solid and spend the extra 20 to get the Tempotec Pro version. I've owned both and the non Pro is solid, but the Pro easily bests it, while still only being 40 dollars. The removable/replaceable cable is nice too (I've got a DD Electronics cable on the way for mine). Plus you don't have to mess with firmware flashing. It runs 32/384 and native DSD 256 out of the box.



So no more FW flashing? Only works in the HQ mode w/o phone function support?

Just looked at the Pro and still prefer the older version. I dislike micro USB for one plus an extra connection. Don't need a lot of power either, I rather have less battery drain. But the hardware volume control is nice. Thanks.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

yawg said:


> So no more FW flashing? Only works in the HQ mode w/o phone function support? Thanks.


Yes, the Pro version only has the one firmware, which doesn't have call support. If you need call support go with the non pro. Otherwise, the pro is the best 40 dollars you'll spend on a tiny DAC. (non pro might be the best 20 though, so it's kind of a win/win).


----------



## OpiateSkittles

masterp said:


> @jasonb I currently have the Sonata HD DAC Cable II and considering upgrading to the MEIZU Hifi Pro and was keen to see how you compare the two.  Have you have received the MEIZU ?


I have both of them. Be aware that the Meizu suffers from interference if it's used over a cellular connection. Mine sounds great over wifi but, for the money, the Tempotec HD Pro is better in essentially every way (a little bulkier, or it'd be a clean sweep).


----------



## baskingshark

OpiateSkittles said:


> Do yourself a solid and spend the extra 20 to get the Tempotec Pro version. I've owned both and the non Pro is solid, but the Pro easily bests it, while still only being 40 dollars. The removable/replaceable cable is nice too (I've got a DD Electronics cable on the way for mine). Plus you don't have to mess with firmware flashing. It runs 32/384 and native DSD 256 out of the box.



I have the non pro version of the sonata HD, it is not bad for the price, but my bugbear with it is there is no volume controller, it gets hot after a while and it clicks with a change of song on my laptop/phones. So the volume control is quite attractive in this pro version.

Can I ask if the Pro version gets hot with usage? And does it click with changing songs? And any interference if used with a smartphone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OpiateSkittles

baskingshark said:


> I have the non pro version of the sonata HD, it is not bad for the price, but my bugbear with it is there is no volume controller, it gets hot after a while and it clicks with a change of song on my laptop/phones. So the volume control is quite attractive in this pro version.
> 
> Can I ask if the Pro version gets hot with usage? And does it click with changing songs? And any interference if used with a smartphone?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Happy to help. I've owned a Sonata S3 (the Hidizs) which, as you surely know is quite similar to the non Pro Tempotec version. In comparison, the Pro gets warm, but not nearly as warm as the S3 did. I think this is due to the layout, having the DAC at the other end of the cable and in a larger case. It doesn't click when I change songs (I use UAPP exclusively) but I actually don't remember having such an issue with the S3, so it might be your usage? No interference at all when used with a smartphone, be it over wifi or cellular. I'm extremely happy with it and plan on buying a backup. I like variety but I just can't justify spending 90 on a Ztella when this thing does its job SO DAMN WELL.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

OpiateSkittles said:


> Happy to help. I've owned a Sonata S3 (the Hidizs) which, as you surely know is quite similar to the non Pro Tempotec version. In comparison, the Pro gets warm, but not nearly as warm as the S3 did. I think this is due to the layout, having the DAC at the other end of the cable and in a larger case. It doesn't click when I change songs (I use UAPP exclusively) but I actually don't remember having such an issue with the S3, so it might be your usage? No interference at all when used with a smartphone, be it over wifi or cellular. I'm extremely happy with it and plan on buying a backup. I like variety but I just can't justify spending 90 on a Ztella when this thing does its job SO DAMN WELL.


Also, I forgot to add for anyone griping about only 12 steps of volume control on the HD Pro, that it really is more than that. There is only 12 steps controllable via the external buttons, but you can adjust it more finely within those steps with any app that allows hardware volume control (like UAPP).


----------



## baskingshark

OpiateSkittles said:


> Happy to help. I've owned a Sonata S3 (the Hidizs) which, as you surely know is quite similar to the non Pro Tempotec version. In comparison, the Pro gets warm, but not nearly as warm as the S3 did. I think this is due to the layout, having the DAC at the other end of the cable and in a larger case. It doesn't click when I change songs (I use UAPP exclusively) but I actually don't remember having such an issue with the S3, so it might be your usage? No interference at all when used with a smartphone, be it over wifi or cellular. I'm extremely happy with it and plan on buying a backup. I like variety but I just can't justify spending 90 on a Ztella when this thing does its job SO DAMN WELL.



Thanks friend, you got me sold haha. I'll be getting it at the next aliexpress sale if they give a good discount!


----------



## OpiateSkittles

baskingshark said:


> Thanks friend, you got me sold haha. I'll be getting it at the next aliexpress sale if they give a good discount!


Do it man, I got mine from the official Tempotec store and it got here within 2 weeks. I'm also happy to see that they have it on Amazon now.


----------



## masterp

OpiateSkittles said:


> Do it man, I got mine from the official Tempotec store and it got here within 2 weeks. I'm also happy to see that they have it on Amazon now.


Oh no i am confused now - upgrading from the Sonata HD DAC Cable II - MEIZU Hifi Pro or TempoTec SONATA HD PRO?


----------



## Spidermanxd

masterp said:


> Oh no i am confused now - upgrading from the Sonata HD DAC Cable II - MEIZU Hifi Pro or TempoTec SONATA HD PRO?


Upgraded to all of them, that way you won't be confused


----------



## OpiateSkittles

masterp said:


> Oh no i am confused now - upgrading from the Sonata HD DAC Cable II - MEIZU Hifi Pro or TempoTec SONATA HD PRO?


Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. It's better than the Meizu.


----------



## mkmossop (May 8, 2020)

How do you set the quality to 24bit|192kHz under device properties?

I'm under device manager and I've found the device, however I have no idea how to change this setting. Under properties details there are many options, but I can't figure it out.

Also they recommend to use the HibyMusic app when using on phone. Is it useless if I don't use the app and just listen through the Samsung music?


----------



## baskingshark

mkmossop said:


> How do you set the quality to 24bit|192kHz under device properties?
> 
> I'm under device manager and I've found the device, however I have no idea how to change this setting. Under properties details there are many options, but I can't figure it out.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hid...d-mighty-dac-amp.880478/page-41#post-15108979


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Anybody know where I can find info on the HD Pro firmware update? Can't find it anywhere but there is a link for it. Hesitant to flash it without knowing What it changes


----------



## Bobbetybob

My HD Pro just got here and it only works properly if I push and hold the 3.5mm jack in slightly or as I'm swivelling it around it drops in and out. Tried with three pairs of headphones and same results on all of them, tried with both the lightning and USB C cables. I'm guessing this is just a faulty unit, anyone else have this?


----------



## masterp

Bobbetybob said:


> My HD Pro just got here and it only works properly if I push and hold the 3.5mm jack in slightly or as I'm swivelling it around it drops in and out. Tried with three pairs of headphones and same results on all of them, tried with both the lightning and USB C cables. I'm guessing this is just a faulty unit, anyone else have this?


I got mine delivered early this week from Aliexpress TEMPOTEC Official Store no issue with it - works great.  Maybe, as you said, just a faulty unit.


----------



## BdTigerZ

Is this the best cheap USB-C dac dongle not the market? Under 20USD


----------



## SiggyFraud

BdTigerZ said:


> Is this the best cheap USB-C dac dongle not the market? Under 20USD


I have both Hidizs and Tempotec versions, but I tend to pick the *Apple USB-C to 3.5mm adapter *over them. I'm not saying it's better, but for $10 it's definitely worth considering.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

BdTigerZ said:


> Is this the best cheap USB-C dac dongle not the market? Under 20USD


I'd say the Tempotec version or Hidizs S2 is probably the best for 20 bucks unless you can find Meizu non pro and aren't planning to use it over LTE connection. The Hidizs S1 with the Realtek chip is bested by Qualcomm chip models (BGVP T01 for instance).


----------



## BdTigerZ

OpiateSkittles said:


> I'd say the Tempotec version or Hidizs S2 is probably the best for 20 bucks unless you can find Meizu non pro and aren't planning to use it over LTE connection. The Hidizs S1 with the Realtek chip is bested by Qualcomm chip models (BGVP T01 for instance).



Lte issues? and what's the difference between the pro and non pro?


----------



## Bobbetybob

Bobbetybob said:


> My HD Pro just got here and it only works properly if I push and hold the 3.5mm jack in slightly or as I'm swivelling it around it drops in and out. Tried with three pairs of headphones and same results on all of them, tried with both the lightning and USB C cables. I'm guessing this is just a faulty unit, anyone else have this?


Well they sorted this out really quickly and sent a new one out which just arrived and WOW, this thing sound fantastic, really opens up the soundstage and gives everything an extra layer of polish.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tempotec-sonata-hd-pro.24181/reviews#item-review-23794

This is my review of the Sonata HD Pro (Self purchased). 10/10! Highly recommended to boost sound quality of smartphones and desktops for cheap!


----------



## bigjim

baskingshark said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tempotec-sonata-hd-pro.24181/reviews#item-review-23794
> 
> This is my review of the Sonata HD Pro (Self purchased). 10/10! Highly recommended to boost sound quality of smartphones and desktops for cheap!



Nice review. Mine is on its way (damn this Covid Snail Mail) can't wait to get it. I also have the Meizu Hifi Pro en route too, so it will be good to compare the two (battery drain via OTG to Android). My thoughts are the Tempotec will be easier on the battery.


----------



## baskingshark

bigjim said:


> Nice review. Mine is on its way (damn this Covid Snail Mail) can't wait to get it. I also have the Meizu Hifi Pro en route too, so it will be good to compare the two (battery drain via OTG to Android). My thoughts are the Tempotec will be easier on the battery.



Yep would be great to see a head to head comparison of the Meizu Hifi Pro vs Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. I look forward to it!


----------



## letlive (Jun 19, 2020)

Does the Tempotec HD Pro work with Windows 7 computers?


----------



## jeejack

A question for those who have the sonata hd pro. Am I curious if the volume control works? Have you tried using it with any DAP that doesn't have android? Thank you!


----------



## jeejack

letlive said:


> Does the Tempotec HD Pro work with Windows 7 computers?



it works without problems. you just need to install the driver that you find on their site


----------



## mastershake2393

I'm kinda at my wit's end with the Hidizs S3. It came in the mail several days ago, but I'm having a hell of a time trying to get it to flash to "D". Every time I attempt it, and connect it to my phone (OnePlus 7), it shows as a 44.1kHz signal instead of what it should be. Any ideas on how to properly flash the thing?

I'm about ready to give up, send it back to Amazon and buy a Fiio BTR5...


----------



## SaturnoV

Is there any difference with Sonata HD? I'm considering the upgrade but I'm not sure if it's worth it .


----------



## Lifted Andreas

SaturnoV said:


> Is there any difference with Sonata HD? I'm considering the upgrade but I'm not sure if it's worth it .



It's not worth it.


----------



## SaturnoV

Lifted Andreas said:


> It's not worth it.


What would you consider a better option for an upgrade?


----------



## baskingshark

SaturnoV said:


> Is there any difference with Sonata HD? I'm considering the upgrade but I'm not sure if it's worth it .




Are u asking about Sonata HD Pro versus the normal Sonata HD (non pro)?






As above, the Sonata HD Pro truly lives up to the "Pro" moniker, with better specs than the non Pro version. The Sonata HD Pro doesn't come with a mic and it cannot be used for phone calls, unlike certain flash versions of the non Pro version.

*Versus the non Pro, the Sonata HD Pro has:*
- Better subbass extension than non Pro
- No hiss with highly sensitive IEMs, unlike non Pro
- Does not heat up, unlike non Pro
- No clicking when changing tracks, unlike non Pro
- Volume controller, unlike non Pro
- Better technicalities, compared to non Pro 


I bought both and would advise for a few dollars more to get the Sonata HD Pro version over the non Pro one. More refined.


----------



## dialogue

Hello... 
can i request an update of an sonata hd pro firmware 1.4?
Or 
or does anyone know how to get sonata hd pro firmware 1.4 ?

Some one said firmware 1.4 is better than the last 3.0 firmware, in terms of mid and high.  last version 3.0 more bassy. 
Thanks before


----------



## danielerispoli (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello everyone!
I just joined this forum and found a great place!

I bought the Sonata Hidizs HD DAC Cable and I have some issues.

The adapter works only if used via the included USB-A to USB-C adapter.

If I connect the Sonata DIRECTLY to an usb-c port, the adapter is not recognized.

These are the tests I carried out:

*A) Smartphone Samsung Galaxy S20:*


If I connect the Sonata on my smartphone USB-C port, the smartphone not detecting any audio device on usb port. Audio output goes to smartphone speakers.
If I connect the adapter with this chain: SONATA ->  INCLUDED USB-C to USB-A -> SAMSUNG USB-A to USB-C OTG Adapter   -> SMARTPHONE USB-C PORT, the Sonata is detected and works good. Audio output goes to the headphones connected on Sonata Jack.
 
*B) Dell XPS 15 - Windows PC (Latest Sonata Drivers Installed, downloaded from HIDIZS website)*

If I connect the Sonata on my Notebook USB-C port, windows not detecting any audio device on usb port and is impossibile to use the Sonata dongle.
If I connect the Sonata on my Notebook USB-A port, via the included USB-C to USB-A adapter, windows correctly detects the device and is possible to playback audio, to show status via the drivers and to flash the firmware.
 
*C) Macbook PRO 16"*


If I connect the Sonata on my Apple Macbook USB-C port, MacOS not detecting any audio device on usb port and is impossibile to use the Sonata dongle.
Macbook Pro 16 is not provided of USB-A ports. So, if I connect the adapter with this chain: SONATA -> INCLUDED USB-C to USB-A -> APPLE USB-A to USB-C Adapter -> MACBOOK USB-C PORT, the Sonata is detected and works good. Audio output goes to the headphones connected on Sonata Jack and device is visible in      the MacOs audio devices list.
 
*I tried all the tests with all the firmware (first with the stocked firmware installed by default, then with A, C and D firmware) but issue persists. *

So, it is impossibile to use the SONATA cable with his usb-c port because the DAC works only if the USB included adapter is used.

Is the DAC chipset integrated on usb-c cable or in the usb-a to usb-c adapter?

I need to use the Sonata cable on my smartphone and it is useless if I can't use the usb-c port. 

Did I receive a defective product or is this normal behavior?

Thank you!


----------



## sebek

Anyone able to make a comparison between Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, E1DA 9038s and Fiio BTR5?


----------



## jeejack

Fiio beat hd pro. I own both


----------



## sebek

jeejack said:


> Fiio beat hd pro. I own both


I also have FiiO BTR5 and I really like it. I was also looking for a dongle solution to not depend solely on the battery of the FiiO, which was of equal or superior sound quality, but I imagined that the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro was inferior.


----------



## jeejack

Then sonata hd pro is a good choice and it's not a big consumer of the phone's battery


----------



## dialogue

THIS IS THE BEST UNDER 80$ with 3,5mm.


----------



## sebek

Does anyone already have Hidizs S9 and can give some impression?

And I'd be curious to read something about Tempotec Sonata BHD as well, if it changes in any way from HD Pro.


----------



## sodesuka (Nov 3, 2020)

sebek said:


> And I'd be curious to read something about Tempotec Sonata BHD as well, if it changes in any way from HD Pro.


I've got both. BHD is pretty much a direct upgrade from HD Pro, supercharged everything. If you like HD Pro's presentation you'd pretty much like BHD as well.

If sizzier tingier brighter stuff is more your thing, E1DA stuff is probably what you want. I like mine warmer so I'm going with Tempotec for now. They also do vocals to die for, don't think I've heard anything else that does it this good tbh.


----------



## dialogue (Nov 5, 2020)

sorry wrong text. not in forum thx


----------



## Carrow

Anyone who's ordered directly from Hidizs before, how is their free shipping in terms of speed? I get that there's an express shipping option but it's a whole $30 extra and I was thinking if their free shipping was decent I'd just use that. Looking to get an S8 as my HD Pro's cable has given up the ghost!


----------



## theresanarc

I got the Sonata HD Pro last week and want to use it on my PC/phone/iPod Nano 7G. It doesn't work on the nano 7G with the lightning cable so that's a lost cause.

Are there any instructions though on what I'm supposed to be doing to get it to work on my phone and PC? For the PC, I just plugged it in and it's working fine, I had to turn off USB sleep in Windows to reduce the popping noises. My phone's a Galaxy S7 so I had to get a micro-USB to micro-USB since there's no USB-C on the phone. Seems to work but I'm not sure if I hear any audio difference on the phone with/without the DAC. Actually without the DAC is better on the phone because it allows me to enable Samsung UHQ sound mode which helps somewhat. On the PC the difference is for sure there.


----------



## Ufasas (Nov 20, 2020)

Got Hidizs s3, with firmware D pure music, arriving next week, will i be missing much for not getting HD Pro version? I only will use it on a laptop, and on a phone, actually once i get a phone with usb-c connection.. now with micro usb phone..


----------



## Strifeff7

sodesuka said:


> I've got both. BHD is pretty much a direct upgrade from HD Pro, supercharged everything. If you like HD Pro's presentation you'd pretty much like BHD as well.
> 
> If sizzier tingier brighter stuff is more your thing, E1DA stuff is probably what you want. I like mine warmer so I'm going with Tempotec for now. They also do vocals to die for, don't think I've heard anything else that does it this good tbh.


how about BHD vs BTR5 ?
Already have the BTR5 and I'm interested with the BHD and E1DA,


----------



## sodesuka

Don't have BTR5 and will probably never. Only PDv2 which is too bright for me + no hw button is a huge PITA I'm never buying another dongle without them.


----------



## Ufasas

just got hidizs s3, oh boy, it's night and day now, with h1707 and nokia5 android i get more weight in guitars, they crunchier, loudness - almost killed my ears with leaving volume at max, vocals don't get overshadowed by other instruments so much, drums sound much nicer now, bass not overly boomy, but more vibrating, more movement inside the earcups, i can finally listen to rock and metal with these headphones! only 31 pound wasted, and god damn i'm tons happy, i don;'t think i need s9, s8 or meizu pro anymore,


----------



## tashikoma

Hello members of Head-Fi.

I really need help for this ******* firmware update.

I've litterally tried everything, eeprom write always fails, and I am getting tired of this mess !

I've tried with the values found for the 2 devices appearing as "USB input device" (in the device manager) when dac is plug-in.
I've even tried values indicates by Mellowship earlier in this thread, and also the default value when SONATA _HD-C_Sound priority.exe start. .... 
NOTHING works.

Please, I really need help on this.


----------



## sebek

Sonata HD Pro when it automatically switches to high gain? 150 ohm? Which adapter to use to make it go high gain? Link if possible ...

And last thing, I often read about problems, is yours working perfectly? Is it durable enough? Has anyone had it for over a year?


----------



## jeejack

sebek said:


> Sonata HD Pro when it automatically switches to high gain? 150 ohm? Which adapter to use to make it go high gain? Link if possible ...
> 
> And last thing, I often read about problems, is yours working perfectly? Is it durable enough? Has anyone had it for over a year?


Any 3.5 mm adapter. I have it since september and it works perfectly


----------



## baskingshark

sebek said:


> Sonata HD Pro when it automatically switches to high gain? 150 ohm? Which adapter to use to make it go high gain? Link if possible ...
> 
> And last thing, I often read about problems, is yours working perfectly? Is it durable enough? Has anyone had it for over a year?



You can use a 3.5 to 3.5 mm adapter, it will "trick" the tempotec sonata HD Pro into going into the maximum 2 V output all the time.

I've bought 2 tempotec sonata HD Pros, one is 9 months old, I use them daily and no issues. But I am very careful with them, the wires are a bit thin, so I try not to snag them on anything and put them in hard cases when not in use.


----------



## rad7

I just bought Sonata HD pro. I will be using it with my android phone and windows 10 PC. Do I have to use USB Audio Player Pro on my phone to unlock the full potential? Also are there any other alternate/free apps that are as good or better as UAPP?


----------



## baskingshark

rad7 said:


> I just bought Sonata HD pro. I will be using it with my android phone and windows 10 PC. Do I have to use USB Audio Player Pro on my phone to unlock the full potential? Also are there any other alternate/free apps that are as good or better as UAPP?



I use Hiby Music App on my android. It is free and has quite a friendly UI.
U need to enable OTG/USB on your phone after u plug the Sonata HD Pro, then go to settings and allow "exclusive HQ USB audio access" and go to "USB output setting" and allow USB audio performance mode. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## rad7

baskingshark said:


> I use Hiby Music App on my android. It is free and has quite a friendly UI.
> U need to enable OTG/USB on your phone after u plug the Sonata HD Pro, then go to settings and allow "exclusive HQ USB audio access" and go to "USB output setting" and allow USB audio performance mode. Works like a charm for me.



Thank you!


----------



## jeejack

rad7 said:


> Thank you!


And if you want Tidal or qobuz instal UAPP and MQA suport.


----------



## rad7

jeejack said:


> And if you want Tidal or qobuz instal UAPP and MQA suport.



Thank you, but I only listen to music on my SD card. But if I decide to stream music, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## sebek

baskingshark said:


> You can use a 3.5 to 3.5 mm adapter, it will "trick" the tempotec sonata HD Pro into going into the maximum 2 V output all the time.
> 
> I've bought 2 tempotec sonata HD Pros, one is 9 months old, I use them daily and no issues. But I am very careful with them, the wires are a bit thin, so I try not to snag them on anything and put them in hard cases when not in use.


With easy-to-drive headphones / iems does it make sense to turn it into high gain? Does it improve the SQ in any way?

Also if I want can I also connect an amp to Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and use it only as a DAC?


----------



## baskingshark

sebek said:


> With easy-to-drive headphones / iems does it make sense to turn it into high gain? Does it improve the SQ in any way?
> 
> Also if I want can I also connect an amp to Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and use it only as a DAC?



Sometimes high gain is not good for highly sensitive multi BA type IEMs. Too much power can skew the frequency response in fact. So perhaps for these sensitive IEMs, best to just use it with the auto detect function on the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro (ie no 3.5 to 3.5 mm adapter).

Higher power is probably better for single DD types, planars (especially) and piezos. It is not about absolute volume, but more that you get more dynamics, bass tightness, microdetails and perhaps soundstage with more power.

As for connecting an amp to the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, I have friends that do that, but personally I don't. Cause I feel it already has an amp inside, so that would constitute double amping. I don't think double amping will damage anything in modern electronics (electrical experts please correct me if I'm mistaken), but u can amplify noise from the first amp (though in theory the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro has quite good measurements and clean power, so probably it won't affect anything).


----------



## jeejack

rad7 said:


> Thank you, but I only listen to music on my SD card. But if I decide to stream music, I will keep that in mind.


Only for this I also recommend the Hiby music app


----------



## ]eep

i sometimes use the HD Pro as a stopgap dac in my workshop when i use a tubeamp. I have no problems with. It sounds better than over BT 5.0. 

There is nothing wrong by doing this, using multiple amplifier stages. Most amplifiers have 2 stages. And what do you think opamps are for? The only problem might be impedance matching. But that's just a matter of trying. 

Hiby is very good. It's also getting more and more tracktion as remote for daps and streamers, use Hiby-link to control your player with your phone app. Sound quality is top notch and it plays everything (except maybe wv). Also MSEB sound tuning works a lot better than 10-band or parametric equaliser.


----------



## Jerry Lee

hi all, 

Recently got a gifts from my brother, FIIO M6 DAP. I tried to pluck in the sonata in but it just can't seems to work. Tried some setting on the USB on the M6 also cannot work. It was working fine with my phone (OPPO Reno), Hidizs AP80.

What seems to be problem here? anyone encounter this before, please advise, thanks.


----------



## tashikoma

tashikoma said:


> Hello members of Head-Fi.
> 
> I really need help for this ******* firmware update.
> 
> ...


So, I wrote to Tempotec company for my issue.

Not even an answer !!!

Worst after sale service I've ever seen !!!


----------



## yseviel

This is written on a review of the Meizu and I was wondering if the same thing is true of the Sonata HD pro. I'm trying to find a good gift for someone who uses a lot of Spotify and isn't happy with the current volume output of their new phone. At first I was looking at DAPs but I'm really not sure if they would want one.


> Android as an operating system will actually use this dongle in "Passthrough Mode" meaning the DAC that is inside your phone is actually doing all of the processing, and that basically turns this into a glorified USB-C to 3.5mm converter. If you use an app such as UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro, costs 7.99 USD on the Play Store) or HiBy music player (Free on the Play Store) you can then use the dongle in USB Mode, which bypasses the Android audio stack, and instead will play the digital audio straight to the USB DAC in this dongle, allowing the crisp and clean sound to come from the DAC.
> 
> .....as there is no way to use USB Mode with Spotify.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Apr 12, 2021)

yseviel said:


> This is written on a review of the Meizu and I was wondering if the same thing is true of the Sonata HD pro. I'm trying to find a good gift for someone who uses a lot of Spotify and isn't happy with the current volume output of their new phone. At first I was looking at DAPs but I'm really not sure if they would want one.


Yeah the Meizu is great and has the Cirrus Logic DAC chip which is better than all the cheaper Realtek dongles flooding the market.

You could also just buy this instead of the Meizu:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_ugCvqj

I actually bought it using the AliExpress app from CKLewis Audio store, it's a tiny bit more expensive in the listings but only by like 22p and they have more orders. Worked out like £12.47 total:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vqRYEB

Cheap for pretty much the best sounding DAC for the price.


----------



## yseviel

Lifted Andreas said:


> Yeah the Meizu is great and has the Cirrus Logic DAC chip which is better than all the cheaper Realtek dongles flooding the market.
> 
> You could also just buy this instead of the Meizu:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_ugCvqj
> ...


But it doesn't work with Spotify. I want something that works with Spotify on a cell phone.


----------



## Ufasas (Apr 14, 2021)

is jcally 20 better than sonata s3? specs of jc looking better than s3, 32bit vs 24 bit, and so on. i have it , it's clipping sometimes in laptop, not in PC though


----------



## amanieux

yseviel said:


> This is written on a review of the Meizu and I was wondering if the same thing is true of the Sonata HD pro. I'm trying to find a good gift for someone who uses a lot of Spotify and isn't happy with the current volume output of their new phone. At first I was looking at DAPs but I'm really not sure if they would want one.


can someone confirm this audio passthrough mode on android usb c ? and spotify not using the dongle internal dac ? thanks


----------



## yseviel

amanieux said:


> can someone confirm this audio passthrough mode on android usb c ? and spotify not using the dongle internal dac ? thanks


I haven't found a definitive answer, but from what I was able to find it is probably the case that you can't use high quality audio like FLAC without bypassing the internal DAC and only some few apps do this on cell phones because they need specific drivers to do it (UAPP which can also stream Tidal and Quboz, Neutron, Hiby, Poweramp?). Spotify didn't care so they never added this functionality to use USB mode on their app, and only has compatibility on high end Android DAPs  (there was also a comment somewhere that you can sideload it to Fiio M6, I didn't check out that claim, it would be the cheapest one). An alternative that I found is using Bluetooth receiver instead of USB. If your phone has LDAC or aptX then you can use the Bluetooth DAC instead such as Fiio BTRK3 to receive high quality audio. The BT codec might not change manually, so you will have to unhide your developer options and change it as the BT codec mode each time you use it. You can also use a BT DAP but I had trouble figuring out which ones stream apps and which one just stream playlists.


----------



## yawg (Apr 20, 2021)

amanieux said:


> can someone confirm this audio passthrough mode on android usb c ? and spotify not using the dongle internal dac ? thanks


My Xiaomi Redmi Pro does it with Hiby Music and Foobar no problem. I get the digital signal on my Mac and my FiiO Andes too.


----------



## yseviel

With lack of info about answers I went with the Hidizs H2.  It's a noticeable improvement over the cellphone volume and fidelity. It's the same company and similar price so I'm assuming it can't be much worse quality. The buttons work for volume and forward/backward. The BT range is the same as a Corsair gaming headset, I'm not sure how much of that is up to the device versus the router. The person I gave it to was pleasantly surprised because this tiny thing is much more convenient than carrying a second full size device for their purpose.


----------



## yawg (May 18, 2021)

yseviel said:


> With lack of info about answers I went with the Hidizs H2.  It's a noticeable improvement over the cellphone volume and fidelity. It's the same company and similar price so I'm assuming it can't be much worse quality. The buttons work for volume and forward/backward. The BT range is the same as a Corsair gaming headset, I'm not sure how much of that is up to the device versus the router. The person I gave it to was pleasantly surprised because this tiny thing is much more convenient than carrying a second full size device for their purpose.


The best small DAC/amp available for a reasonable price is the E1DA 9038D. Some people who tried a lot of expensive stuff swear it's the best you can get. You need a phone with a high capacity battery as it needs a lot of juice but is able to power even planar headphones. Just got mine.

Edit: Not enough power for my planar, a Takstar.


----------



## polandro

yseviel said:


> With lack of info about answers I went with the Hidizs H2.  It's a noticeable improvement over the cellphone volume and fidelity. It's the same company and similar price so I'm assuming it can't be much worse quality. The buttons work for volume and forward/backward. The BT range is the same as a Corsair gaming headset, I'm not sure how much of that is up to the device versus the router. The person I gave it to was pleasantly surprised because this tiny thing is much more convenient than carrying a second full size device for their purpose.


How's that going? Any strong opinion either way after having it for a while?
I'm just looking for something halfway decent (for that price) so that I can get an upgrade on my work mobile - none offered with headphone jack.


----------



## yseviel

polandro said:


> How's that going? Any strong opinion either way after having it for a while?
> I'm just looking for something halfway decent (for that price) so that I can get an upgrade on my work mobile - none offered with headphone jack.


My partner whom I bought it for is happy with it. He bought a cheap cell that sucks but with this device he can use it as his MP3 player. The battery life seems good. Now I can't say how discerning he is for sound quality since he listens at much higher than recommended volumes but he took it on vacation recently and was very glad he had it.


----------



## polandro

yseviel said:


> My partner whom I bought it for is happy with it. He bought a cheap cell that sucks but with this device he can use it as his MP3 player. The battery life seems good. Now I can't say how discerning he is for sound quality since he listens at much higher than recommended volumes but he took it on vacation recently and was very glad he had it.


Thanks for letting me know. Trying to justify a BTR5 or similar atm. Sigh.


----------



## yseviel

polandro said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Trying to justify a BTR5 or similar atm. Sigh.


What are you using as earphones/headphones? I would think if you're on budget IEMs that such an expensive DAC might not get it's full benefit. I'm far from a source of expertise though. If you have some very nice headphones and would also use the DAC at home and don't have a bettter DAC/AMP setup there already then it might be worthwhile since you can get dual use out of the one product.


----------

